# The Official, 2nd. Annual Pennsylvania Spring GTG (May 9, 2015)



## showrguy (Feb 6, 2015)

Well folks,
Spring is'nt but a few months away.

The 1st. Pa. spring GTG, 2014 was a great time, with a great turn out..
Now that we got one under our belt, the 2nd one should obviously be much better..

This years date looks like the 2nd. saturday in may,,,may 9th....

Last year Woodchipper was alot of help as far as encouraging donations for door prizes, dealer/shop parts, peices, bars, chains, ect...
Anyone who wants to step up and take that part on, feel free....the more guys involved the better..

I'll again have my 8 1/2' x 12' trailor set up as a for sale/trade table for anyone looking to buy/sell/trade..

We'll most likely be doing the food on site again too, that way nobody has to worry about hauling food with em that day.......... I might have an interesting menu thought out by then ??

Last year I had lots of questions about bringing kids, wives, girlfriends, ect....
Wives and girlfriends are great bring em all along.....
Kids are more than welcome as long as they/the parents know how to behave/act in public ..........(I've had some real animals show up here over the last 12 years or so)...

Location is.............
Marysville, Pa. 17053

Saw time will be around 10;30 AM'ish, to allow guys who are traveling to not have to get outa bed at 3;AM..

We will have some log splitters to demo, for guys that never ran either one of these machines..First is my SuperSplit electric, kinetic splitter..........Second will be a Timberwolf TW-6, or a TW-5 if he sells out of 6's by then...

Hope to do a group photo in the early afternoon, followed by door prizes, and FOOD..

Please send farmer steve a PM if you are planning on attending.....Kinda need a close head count to figure out the foods and stuffs...


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 6, 2015)

In! Thanks for hosting again! Had a great time last year, can't imagine the food can get much better than it was.


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 6, 2015)

What town.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 6, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> What town.


Marysville, Pa. 17053

Duh, I shoulda had that in the 1st post....I'll add it..


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Marysville, Pa. 17053
> 
> Duh, I shoulda had that in the 1st post....I'll add it..


workin on the stickie for ya chuck.
do you want me to be the name taker for who's coming?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 6, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> workin on the stickie for ya chuck.
> do you want me to be the name taker for who's coming?


That'd be great Steve,
Ya see, that's just one of those little details I kinda forgot about with this thing...


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 6, 2015)

showrguy said:


> That'd be great Steve,
> Ya see, that's just one of those little details I kinda forgot about with this thing...


put that on the first page . tell everyone to send me a pm if they are coming.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 6, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> put that on the first page . tell everyone to send me a pm if they are coming.


Done..


----------



## redfin (Feb 6, 2015)

Yea for Chuck and da wifey!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 6, 2015)

What kind of oil? What ratio? I heard that trying to cut big wood real fast makes lots of saws hawt.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2015)

i PM'ed an old man i know and got it stickied for us Chuck.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 7, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i PM'ed an old man i know and got it stickied for us Chuck.


I did too.
Well, I dunno how old he is, but I sent stihl sawing a PM yesterday, and he sent me back a PM that said "done"..
Whoever did it...thanks..


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I did too.
> Well, I dunno how old he is, but I sent stihl sawing a PM yesterday, and he sent me back a PM that said "done"..
> Whoever did it...thanks..


same old man. he sent me the same "done". rumor has it he watched the first dinosaur eggs hatch.


----------



## redfin (Feb 7, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> same old man. he sent me the same "done". rumor has it he watched the first dinosaur eggs hatch.



Who laid the eggs Mr Steve?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 7, 2015)

redfin said:


> Who laid the eggs Mr Steve?


Hey John.
How are the stairs coming along ??


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2015)

redfin said:


> Who laid the eggs Mr Steve?


only SS knows for sure.


----------



## redfin (Feb 7, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey John.
> How are the stairs coming along ??



I'm at a standstill Chuck. My steel guy has yet to get me the last two pieces before I can put them in place. I've called him, stopped by, just can't seem to connect.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 7, 2015)

I guess since you guys twisted my arm I'll have to attend lol. It should be a awesome time once again.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 8, 2015)

Pix from last year


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Feb 8, 2015)

Right above Harrisburg pa ... I'm only 1hr. 20 from there. What do you guys do, chew up wood all day?


----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Feb 8, 2015)

Any one cover the airfilter and pressure wash a saw before teardown? Then blow dry with air? Thanks for any help, fellas


----------



## redfin (Feb 8, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Pix from last yearView attachment 401863



This pic was of me right Duane not of all Jps cool saws?


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 10, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


>


You forgot to block out prep time again this year.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 10, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> You forgot to block out prep time again this year.


Hey... I'll be doing good If I have my taxes done by then.... . I've got saws this year that have actually been tested in some wood! Lol

I will probably have a little test and tune weekend the week before... Local yokels pre gtg.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 10, 2015)

So ya'll meet up to cut little cookies off of logs all day?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 10, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> So ya'll meet up to cut little cookies off of logs all day?


that and a lot of BS'in. lots of fun. where are you at on eastern shore?

everyone there last year said this was the best part.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 10, 2015)

Right over the Bay Bridge. Probably about 2 hours away. I don't know if MD is a sorry state or if we hold our own lol. 

Any kind of clinics conducted (how to file a chain/muff mods/carb tuning)?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Right over the Bay Bridge. Probably about 2 hours away. I don't know if MD is a sorry state or if we hold our own lol.
> 
> Any kind of clinics conducted (how to file a chain/muff mods/carb tuning)?



Well, hell yea !!~!
You just plan on making it,,,,,you'll leave smarter than when you got here....

edit;;;;
There was a fella here last year named Ambull, he had some mean saws as i recall..


----------



## showrguy (Feb 10, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> that and a lot of BS'in. lots of fun. where are you at on eastern shore?
> View attachment 402515
> everyone there last year said this was the best part.


Dowwwppppp, someone caught me sippin on a Miller Lite after the saws were shut down..


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Well, hell yea !!~!
> You just plan on making it,,,,,you'll leave smarter than when you got here....
> 
> edit;;;;
> There was a fella here last year named Ambull, he had some mean saws as i recall..



Sounds good, I'll be there. 

Hmm, two Ambulls?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Dowwwppppp, someone caught me sippin on a Miller Lite after the saws were shut down..


nobody knew it was you with that beer till now Chuck.


Ambull01 said:


> Right over the Bay Bridge. Probably about 2 hours away. I don't know if MD is a sorry state or if we hold our own lol.
> Any kind of clinics conducted (how to file a chain/muff mods/carb tuning)?


1 1/2 hrs from the bridge to here and another 1/2 hour from here to the GTG.


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 10, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> So ya'll meet up to cut little cookies off of logs all day?






Some ain't so little!









showrguy said:


> There was a fella here last year named Ambull, he had some mean saws as i recall..


One helluva collection I must say, and boy did they smell good!






farmer steve said:


> View attachment 402515
> everyone there last year said this was the best part.



The grub @ last years GTG was simply divine. Bring a few bucks to buy raffle tickets and help our host recoup some of his costs.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 10, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Some ain't so little!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay you're right, not so little. My Makita wouldn't be able to get through them actually.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 10, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Okay you're right, not so little. My Makita wouldn't be able to get through them actually.


 There is wood for every size of saw. The other Ambull, reads here but rarely posts on the forum. Those are his big dogs on the lawn and in the truck bed. He was very generous to let people hitch to his horses.....Big time power from out west!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Feb 10, 2015)

What is that monster stihl bolted to the 7ft. bar in the pic above ....how long is that bar...man?


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2015)

I hope to make it again this year. Maybe I'll bring a small black birch log, thin cookies from those make good natural air fresheners for trucks.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 10, 2015)

HuskyHeadDave said:


> What is that monster stihl bolted to the 7ft. bar in the pic above ....how long is that bar...man?


The owner of that beauty couldn't make it last year. He sent the saw with a friend so we could all see it in action. I will let him answer the questions! Lots of mouths hanging open during that expo


----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Feb 10, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


>





Thanks for the vid of that big guy! From the pic I thought stihl is it a J-red? What are the specs ... Cc to bar length? It was running kinda rich right ...from not quite warmed up yet. Thanks for the other vid too ...I had mine sounding just slightly rich and my old buddy needed a saw so I lent him my husqvarna 350 and when it came back it would only cough...went all threw then hit it with the comp test...like 85 ... I bought a hutzel piston & jug ... I'm gonna test it out ...I'm guessing there cheap because they aren't lined or hardened. I'll get a good one after the test. I grabbed a 450-455? Like new from my buddy at the pawn shop for $300. My neighbor wanted the ms392 so he gave me his like New ms391 for $250 ...the saw shop was only offering him $200 on trade in ...and after running it I'm thinking the 350 & 450 got replaced ... LOL. Thanks again for the Killer video! I told him about you alls get together so maybe we will see ya. I really want to muffler port the 391 ...right?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 11, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Right over the Bay Bridge. Probably about 2 hours away. I don't know if MD is a sorry state or if we hold our own lol.
> 
> Any kind of clinics conducted (how to file a chain/muff mods/carb tuning)?


Ambull01 do you live near the old Hollies restaurant? it was our favorite place to stop for breakfast coming back from the Nascar races.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> Ambull01 do you live near the old Hollies restaurant? it was our favorite place to stop for breakfast coming back from the Nascar races.



Not sure. Looked it up on a map and that may be the place they just tore down. If it's the same place, I live about 5-10 minutes away. Never went in though.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 11, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Not sure. Looked it up on a map and that may be the place they just tore down. If it's the same place, I live about 5-10 minutes away. Never went in though.


yea they closed last fall. gonna be a royal farms i think the owners told us.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> yea they closed last fall. gonna be a royal farms i think the owners told us.



Yep that's the one. There's a daggone Royal Farms right up the road on 301! Doesn't make much sense the amount of gas stations they build, especially when there's multiple stations on every corner.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 11, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Yep that's the one. There's a daggone Royal Farms right up the road on 301! Doesn't make much sense the amount of gas stations they build, especially when there's multiple stations on every corner.


i know. i can't believe how many gas stations i see when we go to the races. Delaware is just as bad.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i know. i can't believe how many gas stations i see when we go to the races. Delaware is just as bad.



So it's not like that in PA? Thought that was the norm everywhere. Only time I go up to PA is in a convoy to the Gap. 

I hope you guys bring some cool old Poulans.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 12, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> So it's not like that in PA? Thought that was the norm everywhere. Only time I go up to PA is in a convoy to the Gap.
> 
> I hope you guys bring some cool old Poulans.


the Gap is only about 20-25 minutes south from where the GTG is at.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> the Gap is only about 20-25 minutes south from where the GTG is at.



Awesome, I love the Gap. That's probably my favorite NG base so far. Great scenery up there.


----------



## BigDee (Feb 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> the Gap is only about 20-25 minutes south from where the GTG is at.


So is the meet up in Marysville? or 25 minutes north of Indiantown Gap?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> the Gap is only about 20-25 minutes south from where the GTG is at.


If the air and wind is right, you can hear the bombs exploding when they're doing that..


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

BigDee said:


> So is the meet up in Marysville? or 25 minutes north of Indiantown Gap?


I'm actually west of the gap, but if you go by I-81 it would be south.....if that makes sence ??


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 12, 2015)

showrguy said:


> If the air and wind is right, you can hear the bombs exploding when they're doing that..


They set the woods on fire in the springtime. I suppose that smoke rolls in too!! Hey! I said springtime


----------



## BigDee (Feb 12, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I'm actually west of the gap, but if you go by I-81 it would be south.....if that makes sence ??


Yes, I was confused. Thanks


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 12, 2015)

showrguy said:


> If the air and wind is right, you can hear the bombs exploding when they're doing that..



Bombs, what bombs!? Didn't know they set off ordnance up there. 



Duane(Pa) said:


> They set the woods on fire in the springtime. I suppose that smoke rolls in too!! Hey! I said springtime



I wonder if that's from the range?


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 12, 2015)

BigDee said:


> So is the meet up in Marysville? or 25 minutes north of Indiantown Gap?


sorry to confuse ya. it's in Marysville. 


showrguy said:


> I'm actually west of the gap, but if you go by I-81 it would be south.....if that makes sence ??


yeah i meant via 81.


Ambull01 said:


> Bombs, what bombs!? Didn't know they set off ordnance up there.
> I wonder if that's from the range?


some sort of artillery i think.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Since last year, I bought a Supersplit log splitter, had a custom table made for it, then i had a choke point, so, then I went and bought a firewood conveyor..
I have'nt used the conveyor yet, but i talked to my buddy that's a Timberwolf dealer about bringing one of his machines to the GTG..
So hopefully, we'll have a Supersplit, and a Timberwolf TW-6 both butted up to the hopper on the conveyor so guys that never ran either can try em both out..
I must say that each of them have their own place when it comes to splitting....


----------



## redfin (Feb 12, 2015)

Since we will be cutting and splitting your wood Chuck, maybe you would like to have a swiffer demo and anyone that hasn't used one can try it out on your floors?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

redfin said:


> Since we will be cutting and splitting your wood Chuck, maybe you would like to have a swiffer demo and anyone that hasn't used one can try it out on your floors?


Haaaaa,
I don't even know if I can get a load of logs by then, last year there were none to be had....
Either way, I'm NOT planning on you guys cutting and splitting all my firewood for me,,,,,,,,no, no, no, ain't gonna happen !!
I do like the swiffer idea though...
You get them industrial stairs installed yet ???


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 12, 2015)

Would any of you fellas be interested in a group buy on 5 gallon containers of vp fuel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this bunch could make short work of a truck load of logs[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Would any of you fellas be interested in a group buy on 5 gallon containers of vp fuel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can ya guesstimate how much one would run?


Typed on my laptop using the keyboard


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll stop in tm or Saturday and check . Last I looked it was about 65 if I got 10 or more. This stuff has a shelf life of a few years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Feb 12, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I do like the swiffer idea though...
> You get them industrial stairs installed yet ???



I don't mind swiffering the dang thing is to small though. I need to double them up for quicker work.

Talked to my steel guy today Chuck. My last pieces are cut and milled. I'm going to finish welding them tomorrow. They still need to finish the drywall in the opening before I install them.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuck, you are nuts to not at least try to get a load, and let us cut it. We could dice that up in an hour at the most. Small price to pay for trashing your driveway........ I am dead serious!


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Chuck, you are nuts to not at least try to get a load, and let us cut it. We could dice that up in an hour at the most. Small price to pay for trashing your driveway........ I am dead serious!


 I'm with yah. Get to run some saws in a bit more off our normal use. A little more real world. And we get a sense of accomplishment [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]and earn our dinner . If you can get a load I would be happy to bring my skidsteer with a grapple to move things around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuck.....you have to buy in here. I agree 100% about accomplishing something!! I also have some saws that need some "miles" put on them. Side effects from CAD......


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> ........ I am dead serious!



I'm in 100% too.


----------



## redfin (Feb 12, 2015)

What's Mr Chuck gonna run his big bad ported saws on if you cut all his wood?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

You guys crack me up............ We'll see about a load of logs ???

Ya know what's kinda funny ?? I went back and started reading through the 2014 thread, got to page 32, (scroll to bottom of this page to find it) and what struck me as funny was how this time a year we were all doing so much planning for the 1st. one.............. I thought it was fun reading about how it all got started.....

Edit;
It also had me wondering if maybe I, we, somebody, ect. aughta send out some PM's to some of the guys that were active here then, but not so much lately ??


----------



## redfin (Feb 12, 2015)

I nominate farmer Steve for gtg relations.


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 12, 2015)

redfin said:


> I nominate farmer Steve for gtg relations.


Seconded [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

thirdedededed


----------



## 38f20 (Feb 12, 2015)

redfin said:


> What's Mr Chuck gonna run his big bad ported saws on if you cut all his wood?


He can bring them up to camp and cut my firewood for me! Lol. What's new chuck?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

38f20 said:


> He can bring them up to camp and cut my firewood for me! Lol. What's new chuck?


Hey Wes,
How ya been ??
I might be takin a drive to camp on saturday, dunno if I'm spendin the night, but I gotta get there to retreive something before next saturday...

You gonna make this years GTG ?? ( duhhhhh, i know you'll be here )

I dunno how much snow is up there, but here, we got about 5-8 wet inches on the ground, and it's frozen solid ........ I don't like ice..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuck, If you can't get a truck load, do you need some logs? I could maybe wrangle one up to bring along....


----------



## showrguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Chuck, If you can't get a truck load, do you need some logs? I could maybe wrangle one up to bring along....


Thanks for the offer..
But, I got 12 acres of trees if I need a log/tree or 3, that's what i did last year for the (what i call) smaller stuff..........birch/maple/oak....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 12, 2015)

I figured, but wanted to at least offer


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 12, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Thanks for the offer..
> But, I got 12 acres of trees if I need a log/tree or 3, that's what i did last year for the (what i call) smaller stuff..........birch/maple/oak....



Chuck would, chuck wood.....just so we can play


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 13, 2015)

redfin said:


> I nominate farmer Steve for gtg relations.





Knobby57 said:


> Seconded [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





showrguy said:


> thirdedededed



On it. i have pm's saved from last year so i''l try and send out info to some peoples. we had 23 members sign the book last year.


----------



## redfin (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like fun. May show up since it is not that far from me. However, since AS still considers me to be a lurker in my avatar, I'll hang out in the woods and watch from afar...


----------



## 38f20 (Feb 13, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Wes,
> How ya been ??
> I might be takin a drive to camp on saturday, dunno if I'm spendin the night, but I gotta get there to retreive something before next saturday...
> 
> ...


I already have it marked on the calendar. If your up Saturday stop by if I'm home. I wouldn't try coming over McCall dam rd, the snowmobiles have it a solid sheet of ice. There is still about 10 or 12 inches out on the mountains.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 13, 2015)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Looks like fun. May show up since it is not that far from me. However, since AS still considers me to be a lurker in my avatar, I'll hang out in the woods and watch from afar...


you can change that Clyde in personal details. where in SE PA?


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 13, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> you can change that Clyde in personal details. where in SE PA?


 
Oxford, PA area.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 13, 2015)

Have to keep an eye on those Oxford guys.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 13, 2015)

Might want to add your name unless you really want to go by Clyde.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 13, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Might want to add your name unless you really want to go by Clyde.


 
Yeah, I'll get around to updating all that stuff. I've been trying to get my wife to start calling me Clyde with no luck.

Dave


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 13, 2015)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Yeah, I'll get around to updating all that stuff. I've been trying to get my wife to start calling me Clyde with no luck.
> 
> Dave


My wife calls me all kinds of names. Clyde aint' one of them!


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll be humping down from the wilkes barre /Scranton area if any of you fellas want to hitch a ride from my area down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (Feb 13, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I'll be humping down from the wilkes barre /Scranton area if any of you fellas want to hitch a ride from my area down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You said that last year !!! ................................................ (bustin yer chops)


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

showrguy said:


> You said that last year !!! ................................................ (bustin yer chops)


 No union contracts coming due . I'm golden [emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> My wife calls me all kinds of names. Clyde aint' one of them!



same here.


----------



## redfin (Feb 15, 2015)

So who played outside today?


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 15, 2015)

Froze my but off and got nowhere . Stupid snow drifts and was -14 when I got up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 15, 2015)

Everything I did yesterday turned to crap. Today I knew better. I'm a home boy today.....


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 15, 2015)

redfin said:


> So who played outside today?


my sawin partner brought over a p/u load of split oak and we stacked it an hour ago. thats' enough till tomorrow.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 15, 2015)

This weather sukks....... I'm gonna have to dig out some logs sometime this week and cut em up,,,,,,not looking foreward to that..


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well holy cats almost missed what I started! Ill be there college has me poor and busy. No time to run or buy saws haven't been on in awhile!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ill do the raffle again.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> Well holy cats almost missed what I started! Ill be there college has me poor and busy. No time to run or buy saws haven't been on in awhile!


Did you get your 545 fixed?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Did you get your 545 fixed?


Nope, im gonna bring it to the GTG and have some people look at it.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 16, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> Ill do the raffle again.


----------



## bullseye13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Any room for a truckload of two man saws that run?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 16, 2015)

bullseye13 said:


> Any room for a truckload of two man saws that run?


Hell Yea,
I was at the VA. GTG year before last..
One of the coolest things I saw were some of them old 2 man saws humming along, spittin chips......... Gives a guy a real perspective about what the ol'timers had to work with..


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 16, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> Nope, im gonna bring it to the GTG and have some people look at it.


What is your 545 doing/not doing?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 16, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> What is your 545 doing/not doing?


It runs fine now but the pistan has some vertical lines and stuff. So I do not run it right now since I don't want it to get worse.


----------



## bullseye13 (Feb 16, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hell Yea,
> I was at the VA. GTG year before last..
> One of the coolest things I saw were some of them old 2 man saws humming along, spittin chips......... Gives a guy a real perspective about what the ol'timers had to work with..


I'll try to make it out, i'll let you know for sure. I am working on an old Titan Bluestreak right now, they are pretty cool old saws.


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 18, 2015)

What's the the Pacific Northwest gtg has ax throwing !!! Hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Feb 18, 2015)

Pffft. Glorified darts


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah... I don't know if I have time to build a throwing axe AND get all these saws done.....


----------



## spencerpaving (Feb 18, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> What's the the Pacific Northwest gtg has ax throwing !!! Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like fun...we have a big disston twin and a mall7 if I get it together by then we could bring down


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 18, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> That sounds like fun...we have a big disston twin and a mall7 if I get it together by then we could bring down


Sweet. Get er done! I have a mercury disston if you need any parts... I don't think I'm going to build mine.. I needs too much.


----------



## bullseye13 (Feb 18, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> What's the the Pacific Northwest gtg has ax throwing !!! Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I throw axes, how many other PA folks do?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 18, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> That sounds like fun...we have a big disston twin and a mall7 if I get it together by then we could bring down


Hey Brett, I got a question or 3,..
Sounds like your coming again, you gonna bring jeepy with ya ??
You gonna pack along a bike saw or 2 ??
Most important, since this is your cup of tea ............ Are you hearing any pricing changes/drops in asphalt due to the drop in crude prices ???
Last year ID3 (I think) was $62 bucks a ton here....(mighta been top)
I need about 320 ton of ID3 to do my driveway "right"..........Or, base and top, which would probably work out about the same in cost..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 18, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Brett, I got a question or 3,..
> Sounds like your coming again, you gonna bring jeepy with ya ??
> You gonna pack along a bike saw or 2 ??
> Most important, since this is your cup of tea ............ Are you hearing any pricing changes/drops in asphalt due to the drop in crude prices ???
> ...


I was going to say let's keep ths on topic, but I guess your driveway is THE topic!

A bike saw would be awesome!


----------



## showrguy (Feb 18, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I was going to say let's keep ths on topic, but I guess your driveway is THE topic!
> 
> A bike saw would be awesome!


Well, It was "mostly" on topic....
Yea, a bike saw would be cool, I know he has atleast 2 of em.................One eats shirts though.... It's a fact, I saw it on the internetwebs..


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 19, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Yeah... I don't know if I have time to build a throwing axe AND get all these saws done.....



maybe we could just throw fiskars. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp6CfSGX5TQ


----------



## spencerpaving (Feb 19, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Brett, I got a question or 3,..
> Sounds like your coming again, you gonna bring jeepy with ya ??
> You gonna pack along a bike saw or 2 ??
> Most important, since this is your cup of tea ............ Are you hearing any pricing changes/drops in asphalt due to the drop in crude prices ???
> ...


thread derail....jeepy is supposed to come with me...we got bids going out right now based on last years prices with a price index change on per ton cost the plants wont give us a firm price until mid april I know you have a long driveway but I would go with at least 2.5 in type 3 binder and 1.5 in type 7 top...or for a little less cost a min of 3 in type 3 binder as a finished product it will have a course texture but give you the strength...those are compacted thickness. we could bring the bikesaws if you had some 16-18 inch wood set up solid so it doesn't move......now back to chainsaws


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 19, 2015)

We can all crank up our oil pumps. Sharp chains for binder, dull chains for top. And it's free! The question is how to keep it off Mrs. Showrguy's carpets....


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 19, 2015)

bullseye13 said:


> I throw axes, how many other PA folks do?


 Maybe I'll have to get some new handles on my axes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 19, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Maybe I'll have to get some new handles on my axes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you bring it along and let me throw it, you'll probably need a new handle.


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> If you bring it along and let me throw it, you'll probably need a new handle.


 Haha they are pretty easy to throw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullseye13 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> If you bring it along and let me throw it, you'll probably need a new handle.


The short handles arent as easy to break as you might think. I let my buddies mess around with it and they have hit everything and sometimes the target and im the one who splits it throwing normal.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd love to try. Sharp object were meant to be thrown!


----------



## showrguy (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds like we're adding some new events to this years GTG,,,, that's cool !!!

So far, need a thick cookie elevated for axes..........(shoulda saved that 200 pounder Brett cut off of that maple last year)

And 16-18" immovable wood for the bike saw...........No problem there, I'll build up some cribbing and elevate a 17,000 pound backhoe on top of it .....


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the ones more like a tomahawk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 19, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Sounds like we're adding some new events to this years GTG,,,, that's cool !!!
> 
> So far, need a thick cookie elevated for axes..........(shoulda saved that 200 pounder Brett cut off of that maple last year)
> 
> And 16-18" immovable wood for the bike saw...........No problem there, I'll build up some cribbing and elevate a 17,000 pound backhoe on top of it .....


Too bad you don't have anything to cut a big cookie.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 19, 2015)

Chuck's saws are too pretty to cut wood.


----------



## bullseye13 (Feb 20, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Sounds like we're adding some new events to this years GTG,,,, that's cool !!!
> 
> So far, need a thick cookie elevated for axes..........(shoulda saved that 200 pounder Brett cut off of that maple last year)
> 
> And 16-18" immovable wood for the bike saw...........No problem there, I'll build up some cribbing and elevate a 17,000 pound backhoe on top of it .....


Im going to put the event on the calandar. Ill plan on bringing a painted axe target if i can make it. Fyi sycamore makes the best target. It never splits.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 20, 2015)

bullseye13 said:


> I throw axes, how many other PA folks do?


I compete in the Collegiate Stihl Timbersports.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 20, 2015)

bullseye13 said:


> Im going to put the event on the calandar. Ill plan on bringing a painted axe target if i can make it. Fyi sycamore makes the best target. It never splits.



I'll see if i can bring one of the single or two man race crosscut saws from school. Id have it all summer then since last day of school is May 8th!


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 20, 2015)

bullseye13 said:


> Im going to put the event on the calandar. Ill plan on bringing a painted axe target if i can make it. Fyi sycamore makes the best target. It never splits.


 I like pine . Easier to stick them . I throw like a girl [emoji19]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerpaving (Feb 20, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> I compete in the Collegiate Stihl Timbersports.


do you compete in the ppla or the nysla?


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 21, 2015)

I went to the local dealer today to see about the vp fuel . They have the 5 gallon 94 obtain pre mix for 79$ the owner is going to get back to me in the beginning of the weak with a price on a bulk order . He thinks it will be 10 or better and guessed at about 65 $ for the unmixed 5 gallon containers of vp 94 . If anyone is interested in a possible group order please pm me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchipper95 (Feb 21, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> do you compete in the ppla or the nysla?


Honestly, I have no clue.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 21, 2015)

FYI, if you live close to a small drag strip or circle track, they ussually have 94 by the gallon, even in the off season for tuning. In your area there's also a monster truck builder that had it when I lived in Berwick. I can't for the life of me remember his name....


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> FYI, if you live close to a small drag strip or circle track, they ussually have 94 by the gallon, even in the off season for tuning. In your area there's also a monster truck builder that had it when I lived in Berwick. I can't for the life of me remember his name....


 I have easy access to avgas and I'm happy with it . I was just thinking for you fellas that wanted the vp . 5 gallons of the mix stuff for 70$ is a lot better than 8-10 for a quart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 22, 2015)

I understand. I just figured I'd throw it out there as I have been there when we raced boats.


----------



## redfin (Feb 26, 2015)

I guess all you fellas have been out cutting wood all week instead of yapping on here.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 26, 2015)

redfin said:


> I guess all you fellas have been out cutting wood all week instead of yapping on here.


yep. nice dry dead standing oak.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 26, 2015)

I did dig apart what is left of my log pile last week with the hoe, cut and split almost a cord................. damm, it's been cold !!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 26, 2015)

redfin said:


> I guess all you fellas have been out cutting wood all week instead of yapping on here.


Ha.. I've been holed up in the basement.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 26, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Ha.. I've been holed up in the basement.


what? packing 029-039 parts.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 26, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> yep. nice dry dead standing oak.



Don't believe this guy. He probably never uses a chainsaw. Most likely just pushes over trees with a bulldozer and hires farm hands to cut them up.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 26, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Don't believe this guy. He probably never uses a chainsaw. Most likely just pushes over trees with a bulldozer and hires farm hands to cut them up.


be nice or i'll take ya off the "list.


----------



## Ambull01 (Feb 26, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> be nice or i'll take ya off the "list.



Okay, okay. I was just joking. I'm just jealous. Hope I can still come to the chainsaw freak show.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 27, 2015)

is there anyone that is coming that has a compression tester that could bring it to check my 026 ? this dumb farmer needs to learn how they work.


----------



## showrguy (Feb 27, 2015)

I got one here Steve..


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 27, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I got one here Steve..


thanks Chuck.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 28, 2015)

Is this heaven? I thought I died yesterday.....


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 28, 2015)

only 8 on the list so far. iv'e sent quite a few pm's out but i guess everybody is just tryin to stay warm.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 1, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> only 8 on the list so far. iv'e sent quite a few pm's out but i guess everybody is just tryin to stay warm.


farmer steve me and my guys r def planning to attend again this yr if you'll have us. prob b three or four hard core stihl running guys.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 1, 2015)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> farmer steve me and my guys r def planning to attend again this yr if you'll have us. prob b three or four hard core stihl running guys.


Are you part of that crazy crew from shippensburg/chambersburg area that brokeded my 880 and tried to steal my 441 m-tronic ???

If so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you guys better come back......had alot of laughs with you guys !!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 2, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> only 8 on the list so far. iv'e sent quite a few pm's out but i guess everybody is just tryin to stay warm.



I didn't get no PM.........

You just want my saw.

Shows good taste on your part Steve.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2015)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> farmer steve me and my guys r def planning to attend again this yr if you'll have us. prob b three or four hard core stihl running guys.


ok Curt. 


Stihl 041S said:


> I didn't get no PM.........
> 
> You just want my saw.
> 
> Shows good taste on your part Steve.


i figured you'd show up sooner or later Rob. i know how you old farts are.  i'll put you on the list if you promise to bring your saw.


----------



## redfin (Mar 2, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I didn't get no PM.........
> 
> You just want my saw.
> 
> Shows good taste on your part Steve.



Stevo didn't write me neither. My saws not as cool as yours.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2015)

redfin said:


> Stevo didn't write me neither. My saws not as cool as yours.


guess i'm just slackin.  i figured you were a given John.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 2, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I didn't get no PM.........
> 
> You just want my saw.
> 
> Shows good taste on your part Steve.


Make sure you bring a pony motor to start that thing!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 2, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Make sure you bring a pony motor to start that thing!


 
the _TWO_ of you did ok last year Spence.


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 2, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> View attachment 408204
> the _TWO_ of you did ok last year Spence.



Wow that's a monster bar. Are you shipping these rounds from the west coast?


----------



## showrguy (Mar 2, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Wow that's a monster bar. Are you shipping these rounds from the west coast?


Those rounds are allready here.....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 2, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> ok Curt.
> 
> i figured you'd show up sooner or later Rob. i know how you old PHARTS are.  i'll put you on the list if you promise to bring your SAWS.


Fixed it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 2, 2015)

redfin said:


> Stevo didn't write me neither. My saws not as cool as yours.


Well you run my saws and we'll make fun of Farmer Steve!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 2, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Make sure you bring a pony motor to start that thing!



Ya got to start it like a Stihl. 
Not a Hooskie.


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 2, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Those rounds are allready here.....



Well that's impressive. I've been up to PA a bunch but didn't realize it was home to some big ole wood. I could probably watch someone cutting something like that all day long. Yep, I'm a chainsaw dork.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 2, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Well that's impressive. I've been up to PA a bunch but didn't realize it was home to some big ole wood. I could probably watch someone cutting something like that all day long. Yep, I'm a chainsaw dork.


Join the club. The only thing better is Chuck's " fall all apart" barbeque!


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 2, 2015)

Is there a running list of the people coming ? 
I hope to be in attendance again this year.
Chris


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 2, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is there a running list of the people coming ?
> I hope to be in attendance again this year.
> Chris


Send a PM to farmersteve. He is making a list.


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 2, 2015)

Did they figure out the weekend yet?


----------



## showrguy (Mar 2, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Did they figure out the weekend yet?


It's in the 1st post/front page...............silly !!! may 9th..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 2, 2015)

I think it's listed on page one.

I'm getting excited. It'll be a different experience this year as I actually have some running saws. . I got the ole lombard going this past month, but still not running perfect. It probably doesn't even have any crank seals left in it as old as it is. Still, it's fun to run.

My so far lineup of runners is:
350/353 hybrid
357xp
372 xp DD
390xp stock (maybe a little warm up if I have time.)
Lombard Wonder 650


Maybe list includes:
064 ported by????
Something sharp to throw if nothing runs....

What are you guys planing on hauling out?

What's our list of competitions? Throwing? Carving the best bear from a piece of firewood? Could be byol... Bring your own log.


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought it was going to be the weekend of the 2nd of May I am not sure I can make this weekend


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 2, 2015)

that's Mother's Day weekend isn't it


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> that's Mother's Day weekend isn't it


thats may 10. GTG is the_ 9th. _


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Wow that's a monster bar. Are you shipping these rounds from the west coast?


 ambull01,me and nate66n1 brought them last year. we don't mess around up here in PA.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Well you run my saws and we'll make fun of Farmer Steve!!


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 3, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> ambull01,me and nate66n1 brought them last year. we don't mess around up here in PA.
> View attachment 408410
> View attachment 408411
> View attachment 408412



Nice. My 20" bar would be severely over matched on that kind of stuff.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Nice. My 20" bar would be severely over matched on that kind of stuff.


i used a 25" on it and stihl came up a little short.


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 3, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i used a 25" on it and stihl came up a little short.



I actually had no idea they made 25" bars! I thought it was only even numbers lol. Seems kind of weird how they have 24" and 25" bars. Is 1" really much of a difference?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> I actually had no idea they made 25" bars! I thought it was only even numbers lol. Seems kind of weird how they have 24" and 25" bars. Is 1" really much of a difference?


my wife thinks so.


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 3, 2015)

Had a great time last year more then likely I will not be attending this year family first .
Chris


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I think it's listed on page one.
> 
> I'm getting excited. It'll be a different experience this year as I actually have some running saws. . I got the ole lombard going this past month, but still not running perfect. It probably doesn't even have any crank seals left in it as old as it is. Still, it's fun to run.
> 
> ...


Throwing sharp things , carving logs . Chainsaws ,good food , and a group of guys as silly and inflicted with CAD . Sounds like a good time . The only thing missing is fishing poles and pistols 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 3, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Throwing sharp things , carving logs . Chainsaws ,good food , and a group of guys as silly and inflicted with CAD . Sounds like a good time . The only thing missing is fishing poles and pistols
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


u mean ur leaving ur pistol at home??? mine r like my hat and pocket knife. never leave the house without them..


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 3, 2015)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> u mean ur leaving ur pistol at home??? mine r like my hat and pocket knife. never leave the house without them..


 Well I always have at least one . Usually have a backup in my truck lol


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 3, 2015)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> u mean ur leaving ur pistol at home??? mine r like my hat and pocket knife. never leave the house without them..





showrguy said:


> Are you part of that crazy crew from shippensburg/chambersburg area that brokeded my 880 and tried to steal my 441 m-tronic ???
> 
> If so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you guys better come back......had alot of laughs with you guys !!


yep thats us. we will def b back. i will tell Rodney to keep his paws off ur saw this yr. haha


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 3, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Well I always have at least one . Usually have a backup in my truck lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


good to know we wont b the only ones there


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah... When I hang out with my buddies there isn't usually a lack of firepower. 

Now brain power.......


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 4, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Throwing sharp things , carving logs . Chainsaws ,good food , and a group of guys as silly and inflicted with CAD . Sounds like a good time . The only thing missing is fishing poles and pistols
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working





Wagnerwerks said:


> Yeah... When I hang out with my buddies there isn't usually a lack of firepower.
> 
> Now brain power.......




PM's????


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 6, 2015)

Heat wave fellers! Anyone have a tach they can bring along?


----------



## showrguy (Mar 6, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Heat wave fellers! Anyone have a tach they can bring along?


I got one here, I need to get fresh batteries though, last time I used it it was acting up..
Can't wait till next week............DAMN, it's a long, cold, winter.....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a tiny tach. Not impressed. I will have it along.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 6, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I got one here, I need to get fresh batteries though, last time I used it it was acting up..
> Can't wait till next week............DAMN, it's a long, cold, winter.....


tach's , compression tester's. may you should change you name to toolguy.


----------



## Grey (Mar 7, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Heat wave fellers! Anyone have a tach they can bring along?


I'll bring my tach.
Oh... and a couple of MMWS's...


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 7, 2015)

All you PA guys suck! Heard it was pretty simple to get a concealed carry permit up there.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 7, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> All you PA guys suck! Heard it was pretty simple to get a concealed carry permit up there.


It SHOULD be simple in EVERY state..................As long as there's a good reason a person should'nt have one !!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 7, 2015)

If I could afford saws AND ammo, I'd say we should have a dual purpose gtg. 

Is anyone bringing a 359/357xp? I just ran the one I ported and I'd like to run it against something. I of course didn't take and stock videos, but it seems to run pretty good.


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 7, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Is anyone bringing a 359/357xp?



Well I hope to... Haven't been able to get any email replies from Terry, so not sure.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol.. I know you want too... Any stock ones?


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Yeah... When I hang out with my buddies there isn't usually a lack of firepower.
> 
> Now brain power.......


 We must have mutual friends lol


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 7, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> All you PA guys suck! Heard it was pretty simple to get a concealed carry permit up there.


 i c ur from md but u can get a utah carry permit. it allows u to carry in several states. mine is good for 39 diff stsaes.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 7, 2015)

oh my. u guys



Wagnerwerks said:


> If I could afford saws AND ammo, I'd say we should have a dual purpose gtg.
> 
> Is anyone bringing a 359/357xp? I just ran the one I ported and I'd like to run it against something. I of course didn't take and stock videos, but it seems to run pretty good.


 
give the word and we'll bring enough toys along to shoot that we will have the police checking things out. guns and saws now that would b a great comb..


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a nice SAR 4800 that could use a workout 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 8, 2015)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> oh my. u guys
> 
> 
> 
> give the word and we'll bring enough toys along to shoot that we will have the police checking things out. guns and saws now that would b a great comb..



their used to gunshots in purry co. wouldn't even phase them.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 8, 2015)

Scumbags...


----------



## 38f20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Lol.. I know you want too... Any stock ones?


I will bring my stock 2159 j-red. It is my favorite firewood saw and it looks better than the 359 too. Lol.


----------



## redfin (Mar 9, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> All you PA guys suck! Heard it was pretty simple to get a concealed carry permit up there.



When my wife got hers we were in and out of the sheriffs office in 15 min.


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 9, 2015)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> i c ur from md but u can get a utah carry permit. it allows u to carry in several states. mine is good for 39 diff stsaes.



I wonder if I can get it while not being a citizen on Utah? Probably not lol. That would be kind of cool though. I don't live close to Baltimore but my National Guard unit is. Baltimore is a hell hole. 



redfin said:


> When my wife got hers we were in and out of the sheriffs office in 15 min.



Nice! Someday I'll move up to PA. Maybe somewhere in near the Amish. I believe retirement pay is free from taxation in PA as well.


----------



## sld961 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> I wonder if I can get it while not being a citizen on Utah? Probably not lol. That would be kind of cool though. I don't live close to Baltimore but my National Guard unit is. Baltimore is a hell hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Someday I'll move up to PA. Maybe somewhere in near the Amish. I believe retirement pay is free from taxation in PA as well.


You don't have to be a Utah resident. You can get a non-resident permit. You need to take a class. 
http://www.usacarry.com/utah_concealed_carry_permit_information.html


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 9, 2015)

sld961 said:


> You don't have to be a Utah resident. You can get a non-resident permit. You need to take a class.
> http://www.usacarry.com/utah_concealed_carry_permit_information.html



What!!!!???? It's that freaking easy!? What the hell am I waiting for!? Thank you sir.

Never mind. Looks like PA and MD wouldn't honor a UT permit. So the only time it would be legal is when I travel down to NC to visit family


----------



## sld961 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> What!!!!???? It's that freaking easy!? What the hell am I waiting for!? Thank you sir.
> 
> Never mind. Looks like PA and MD wouldn't honor a UT permit. So the only time it would be legal is when I travel down to NC to visit family


Some states require you to have a permit in your own state in order to get a non resident permit. I'm not sure if Utah requires that.


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 9, 2015)

sld961 said:


> Some states require you to have a permit in your own state in order to get a non resident permit. I'm not sure if Utah requires that.



Hope not. Heard it's almost impossible to get a concealed carry in MD.


----------



## 38f20 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just checked this thread and thought I was in the guns and ammo section. Flame me if y'all want to but this is the 2nd annual pa gtg thread


----------



## redfin (Mar 10, 2015)

38f20 said:


> I just checked this thread and thought I was in the guns and ammo section. Flame me if y'all want to but this is the 2nd annual pa gtg thread



Do you work for the guberment?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 10, 2015)

guns and ammo is better than what oil are you using.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 10, 2015)

Have Gun, Will Travel....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 10, 2015)

That's not a gun.....







It's a weapon!


----------



## 38f20 (Mar 10, 2015)

redfin said:


> Do you work for the guberment?


As a matter of fact I do. The state government I suppose.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll bring a 348 and a 475...............


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 11, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll bring a 348 and a 475...............



buffalo hunting in perry co.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> buffalo hunting in perry co.


OTAY!!!!!!!!!

Hey Steve!!!!!

Should have a ported 084 with a 42" bar for ya too.......................


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> OTAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Steve!!!!!
> 
> Should have a ported 084 with a 42" bar for ya too.......................


Make that two ported 084's and a 59" bar


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 11, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Make that two ported 084's and a 59" bar


 Okay.....
A 59" on the 084 and a 72" on the Oh-Nine-Oh......


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm getting excited. I just brought the 390xp in to go over it. Maybe a little grinder love.....


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 11, 2015)

This evening I cut about a half dozen apple cookies. Speaking of which, if there is anyone that wants a few pieces of apple for cookin', I could bring some.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 11, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> This evening I cut about a half dozen apple cookies. Speaking of which, if there is anyone that wants a few pieces of apple for cookin', I could bring some.


I sure like apple wood for smokin


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Nate.....thanks again.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 12, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Make that two ported 084's and a 59" bar



uh o.coming soon to perry co. CHAAAINSAAAWWW WAARRS .


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Hey Nate.....thanks again.


Glad they worked out for ya, they look pretty dang good


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> uh o.coming soon to perry co. CHAAAINSAAAWWW WAARRS .


 OH NO!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 12, 2015)

farmer steve
showerguy
nate66n1
redfin
stihl041s
mgoblue
stihl660 cutter
grey
dff110
woodchipper 95
nomadarcher ?
tacomatrd98
duane(pa)
glock37
ambull01
38f20
Gary S
wagnerwerks
Bullseye 13 (with a truckload of 2 man saws)
Knobby 57
skippyshins 
Jere39
Psuiewalsh & crew
Spencerpaving
PA Dan (??)
S13yrmos
bigoakadot
carhartt- 2
here's my list so far.if you plan on coming and don't see you name, i didn't get your PM.
edit: if you have anything for the raffle to donate,send woodchipper 95 a pm and let him know. thanks


----------



## gary s (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve, I just sent you a PM, I hope. All that weapon talk got me interested, I'm retired from the Weapons and Material Directorate of the Army Research Lab. although the meanest weapon I own is my 044.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 12, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Hey Nate.....thanks again.


You trying to 5S your saws ?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 12, 2015)

What's 5s?


----------



## redfin (Mar 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> uh o.coming soon to perry co. CHAAAINSAAAWWW WAARRS .



Stevo, I would like an autographed copy of this pleeze.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 12, 2015)

redfin said:


> Stevo, I would like an autographed copy of this pleeze.


+1


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 13, 2015)

gary s said:


> Steve, I just sent you a PM, I hope. All that weapon talk got me interested, I'm retired from the Weapons and Material Directorate of the Army Research Lab. although the meanest weapon I own is my 044.



What, you retired from ARL? When?


----------



## gary s (Mar 13, 2015)

I retired in Aug 2011 with over 26 years, add in 4 years of Navy to get the 30 I needed. Started as a machinist then engineering technician finally Chief of Experimental Fabrication. Great job but retired is better, biggest decision yesterday was should I cut firewood or get the boat and trailer ready to go fishing, I worked on the boat.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 13, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> What's 5s?


Workplace org program

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 13, 2015)

gary s said:


> I retired in Aug 2011 with over 26 years, add in 4 years of Navy to get the 30 I needed. Started as a machinist then engineering technician finally Chief of Experimental Fabrication. Great job but retired is better, biggest decision yesterday was should I cut firewood or get the boat and trailer ready to go fishing, I worked on the boat.



Hmm, guess I just missed you. I'm there now.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 13, 2015)

gary s said:


> Steve, I just sent you a PM, I hope. All that weapon talk got me interested, I'm retired from the Weapons and Material Directorate of the Army Research Lab. although the meanest weapon I own is my 044.


I rode the Short Bus in the Army. 
I was in Special Weapons........


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 13, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Workplace org program
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


I need a life organizational program.


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

Ambull01, I was at Aberdeen (APG), are you there or Adelphi? If your at APG what directorate?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 14, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...



updated 3/14


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 14, 2015)

gary s said:


> Ambull01, I was at Aberdeen (APG), are you there or Adelphi? If your at APG what directorate?



Probably shouldn't mention this where everyone can see it but I'm in Adelphi. I used to live near APG and worked in Edgewood area PG. I'm in RM.


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Mar 14, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> I wonder if I can get it while not being a citizen on Utah? Probably not lol. That would be kind of cool though. I don't live close to Baltimore but my National Guard unit is. Baltimore is a hell hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Someday I'll move up to PA. Maybe somewhere in near the Amish. I believe retirement pay is free from taxation in PA as well.


anyone can get the Utah permit you don't have to live there.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 16, 2015)

So I drove through Marysville this am on my way to Baltimore. .was gonna stop and cut some firewood for shower guy but I didn't want to wake him up


----------



## showrguy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Brett,
Ya mighta woke me up, I stayed in bed this mornin....
Your more than welcome to stop in for coffee on yer way back through, jus give me a heads up, so I know to be home...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 16, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> So I drove through Marysville this am on my way to Baltimore. .was gonna stop and cut some firewood for shower guy but I didn't want to wake him up


How you been Ol Buddy?


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 16, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Brett,
> Ya mighta woke me up, I stayed in bed this mornin....
> Your more than welcome to stop in for coffee on yer way back through, jus give me a heads up, so I know to be home...


Problem  gonna take 81 on the way home...got a speeding ticket in hughsville


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 16, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> How you been Ol Buddy?


It's been a long cold winter....right now in Baltimore at the world of asphalt conference. ..ready to get back to work


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 16, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> It's been a long cold winter....right now in Baltimore at the world of asphalt conference. ..ready to get back to work


What time you coming thru Carlisle ??


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 16, 2015)

Sometime wed afternoon not sure when exactly ...got two others with me


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 16, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Sometime wed afternoon not sure when exactly ...got two others with me


Wed afternoon I'll be at Colemans. 75 acres of military surplus!!!
I'll drive up and see you and Josh soon.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 16, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Wed afternoon I'll be at Colemans. 75 acres of military surplus!!!
> I'll drive up and see you and Josh soon.
> Have a safe trip.


Could you pick me up a deuce and half or a union with drop portals? You should come up but wait till the snow melts...still 1.5 in the woods


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 16, 2015)

I meant unimog


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 16, 2015)

Unimogs they don't have. 
US Army trucks a bunch. 
They had one area just for cutting up and scraping fork trucks. 
Pm me an email.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 16, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I meant unimog


They might have some.....army sold a bunch a little while ago.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 16, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Problem  gonna take 81 on the way home...got a speeding ticket in hughsville


Welp,
If you came down 11/15 through marysville then you gotta know that I-81 is only abowt a mile away !!!!! right ???


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 16, 2015)

The case unimog with the high speed axles is the cats azz . You can even lift the body and put a MB turbo on it 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 16, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Welp,
> If you came down 11/15 through marysville then you gotta know that I-81 is only abowt a mile away !!!!! right ???


Yea...I know not sure when we be passing through.....we are staying at the Lord baltimore...dinner for three was as much as the ticket....expensive trip so far


----------



## showrguy (Mar 16, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Yea...I know not sure when we be passing through.....we are staying at the Lord baltimore...dinner for three was as much as the ticket....expensive trip so far


Yea, but your self employed , right ???
So, it does'nt matter what it costs',,,,,,,it's a wright-off....... right ???.......You get all that money back from the gubermint anyway....right ???




Sometimes the above comments just make me wanna slap some people upside the head...


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 18, 2015)

Well made it home...no issues..wife was glad to have me back...I did get to meet parker Schnabel from the gold rush series at the Volvo booth...seems like a decent kid....Dave Turin was also there..but not at the time I was there


----------



## showrguy (Mar 19, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Well made it home...no issues..wife was glad to have me back...I did get to meet parker Schnabel from the gold rush series at the Volvo booth...seems like a decent kid....Dave Turin was also there..but not at the time I was there


"I have a potty mouth"...........................................................................................................Good for you

I'd love to spend a month/season with that KID in the Klondike...
That BOY has some serious work ethic............Kudos to his Granpa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 20, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...


updated 3/20/15


----------



## showrguy (Mar 20, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> updated 3/20/15


Cool, That's right about 30% more than we had this time last year ...
I will have a handful of guys coming that are'nt AS members/nuts, just don't know how many yet..


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hopefully it's warmer then, I'm over this winter


----------



## redfin (Mar 20, 2015)

So who can bring a strong 385/90 for me to lay my paws on?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 20, 2015)

redfin said:


> So who can bring a strong 385/90 for me to lay my paws on?


I hope I can. I'm warming mine up now so it should be done... Not spencer paving strong, but a decent runner.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 21, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I hope I can. I'm warming mine up now so it should be done... Not spencer paving strong, but a decent runner.


Mehhhh,
I'm not so sure about that spencer paving fella,,,,,,,, I remember seeing a picture of him humpin a bikesaw on the internet......


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 21, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Mehhhh,
> I'm not so sure about that spencer paving fella,,,,,,,, I remember seeing a picture of him humpin a bikesaw on the internet......


if it was on the internet it must be true!


----------



## redfin (Mar 21, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I hope I can. I'm warming mine up now so it should be done... Not spencer paving strong, but a decent runner.



What are you doing with it Kris?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 21, 2015)

I widened and cleaned up the ports and then losing the base gasket. New seals and rings too. 

I have been collecting too. Some items you may be interested in.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 21, 2015)

390s who would want to mess with one?


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redfin (Mar 21, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> 390s who would want to mess with one?View attachment 413719
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



I do! I have been half heartedly looking for one to port for wiggs gtg. I wasn't to concerned because the chain would make a difference. Now that he's going off the roll at least my saw wouldn't be that embarrassing.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 21, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Cool, That's right about 30% more than we had this time last year ...
> I will have a handful of guys coming that are'nt AS members/nuts, just don't know how many yet..


Chuck, how many did you end up hosting last year? I suffer from/with CRS...


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 22, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Chuck, how many did you end up hosting last year? I suffer from/with CRS...


i had 23 AS members sign the book last year Duane. plus all the misc. riff/raff. that CRS is a biotch. wait till ya get....................................................older.
^^^^memory lapse ^^^^^


----------



## gary s (Mar 22, 2015)

We don't really get forgetful as we age it's just that there is SO MUCH in there that it takes awhile to find what your looking for, much like my shed.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> We don't really get forgetful as we age it's just that there is SO MUCH in there that it takes awhile to find what your looking for, much like my shed.


like this?


----------



## Ambull01 (Mar 23, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> So I drove through Marysville this am on my way to Baltimore. .was gonna stop and cut some firewood for shower guy but I didn't want to wake him up



Speaking of Baltimore, did you leave depressed? That city is probably the most depressing place I've ever seen. Definitely the armpit of MD at the very least.


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 23, 2015)

No not depressed. ..but glad to leave...I'm not a city person


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 23, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Speaking of Baltimore, did you leave depressed? That city is probably the most depressing place I've ever seen. Definitely the armpit of MD at the very least.


Around the Prison is the worst part.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 23, 2015)

The local wildlife knows were getting closer..
Had a flock of 16 turkeys this morning in the "cutting area/driveway", then 14 deer in the afternoon....
I think they musta remembered what kinda mess you guys made last year and wanted to see the place before it's covered in sawdust and cookies...


----------



## 38f20 (Mar 23, 2015)

Some pictures of 2014. I believe John running the Big Mac and Poulan, Craig with the stihl, and Keith running the Homie under the watchful eye of Steve. Getting excited for this years making of the mess in Chuck's driveway!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 24, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> No not depressed. ..but glad to leave...I'm not a city person


I have to travel to lots of urban places for work. One thing that I always question is WTF do these people do on Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon? Having spent my entire life in a pretty much rural setting, I just can not imagine what it would be like to live in a city.......


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I have to travel to lots of urban places for work. One thing that I always question is WTF do these people do on Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon? Having spent my entire life in a pretty much rural setting, I just can not imagine what it would be like to live in a city.......


They turn on the fire hydrants and dance around in the water! Haven't you ever watched sesame st?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 24, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> The turn on the fire hydrants and dance around in the water! Haven't you ever watched sesame st?


You are BAD! Let us commence cutting???? Weather is finally getting fit....


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 24, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I have to travel to lots of urban places for work. One thing that I always question is WTF do these people do on Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon? Having spent my entire life in a pretty much rural setting, I just can not imagine what it would be like to live in a city.......


watch the news Duane. i think they drive around and shoot at each other or hold-up convenience stores.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah... I gotta run for some non eth gas. Are there any stations up in state college anymore?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 24, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Yeah... I gotta run for some non eth gas. Are there any stations up in state college anymore?


Nope. I get some when I'm in Erie. Been running av fuel in mine. don't like lead, don't like corn either......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 24, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> watch the news Duane. i think they drive around and shoot at each other or hold-up convenience stores.


You know, I watch the news about five times a month. Same shat different day. I am a curmudgeon!


----------



## redfin (Mar 24, 2015)

38f20 said:


> I believe John running the Big Mac



Looks like I had a death grip on that thing.


----------



## 38f20 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah, ya sure did. If I rember correctly you had good reason for the death grip, those old muscle saws sure had some snort!


----------



## redfin (Mar 24, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> What are you guys planing on hauling out?



Ported 288, 460, 446 hybrid, 044, 261 and a mm 661.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 24, 2015)

Surely Ambul is bringing his Muscle Saws? He doesn't post much. Anybody have contact with him?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 24, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Surely Ambul is bringing his Muscle Saws? He doesn't post much. Anybody have contact with him?


i sent him a pm but didn't hear anything back.


----------



## redfin (Mar 24, 2015)

Duane(Pa) post: 5281847 said:


> Surely Ambul is bringing his Muscle Saws? He doesn't post much. Anybody have contact with him?



I hope he does, I missed out on running his 166 last year.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 24, 2015)

redfin said:


> I do! I have been half heartedly looking for one to port for wiggs gtg. I wasn't to concerned because the chain would make a difference. Now that he's going off the roll at least my saw wouldn't be that embarrassing.


Why don't you do one of your 288s instead? I think that there was a comment that they would not turn any away.


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can we try this https://www.facebook.com/randy.willauer/posts/953292524688655


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

I ran the 166. It's was on my list of saws I want to run along with his 655bp. And his mac, and his..... Well yeah... Pretty much all of his saws.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Can we try this https://www.facebook.com/randy.willauer/posts/953292524688655
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


What is it? I hate Facebook and don't have an account to view it.


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> What is it? I hate Facebook and don't have an account to view it.


 It's a crazy guy on ice skates using a chainsaw to pull him across the lake 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

So I had a great idea for a game. I have tons of old bent or just worthless top handles... What about top handle horse shoes?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> It's a crazy guy on ice skates using a chainsaw to pull him across the lake
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


I'm in.


----------



## redfin (Mar 24, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Why don't you do one of your 288s instead? I think that there was a comment that they would not turn any away.



I plan on it Keith. I'm still missing a few parts. Maybe if I don't round up what I need and you come to Chucks you can bring your 288 stuff?


----------



## redfin (Mar 24, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I ran the 166. It's was on my list of saws I want to run along with his 655bp. And his mac, and his..... Well yeah... Pretty much all of his saws.


 I didn't even know he had a 166 there until he was packing up. That 125 made me chuckle.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

Ya know... The one thing people don't talk about when they talk about how powerful the big bad muscle saw are is how stinkin heavy they are! Lol. I was surprised at the 125.


----------



## Brush Ape Everlasting (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 24, 2015)

Brush Ape Everlasting said:


> Hi!


Ahhh... That's sad.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 24, 2015)

redfin said:


> I plan on it Keith. I'm still missing a few parts. Maybe if I don't round up what I need and you come to Chucks you can bring your 288 stuff?


If all goes to plan it will be an operational saw in two weeks. I put time serts in the cylinder. Just need funds to replace the piston and put it back together.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 24, 2015)

Brush Ape Everlasting said:


> Hi!


Howdy there brushy, you been a busy boy lately.....lol


----------



## Sheriff Brush Ape (Mar 25, 2015)

Any guff from a suspected BA, you boys let me know about it. Have a good day.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 25, 2015)

Sheriff Brush Ape said:


> Any guff from a suspected BA, you boys let me know about it. Have a good day.


Thank you Sir for your kind service !!!!


----------



## redfin (Mar 25, 2015)

Sheriff Brush Ape said:


> Any guff from a suspected BA, you boys let me know about it. Have a good day.



Are you planning on joining us Mr Sheriff? Last year was good times.


----------



## KMSwr (Mar 25, 2015)

Newbie here what does GTG stand for?From what I've seen and heard it looks like a good time.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 25, 2015)

KMSwr said:


> Newbie here what does GTG stand for?From what I've seen and heard it looks like a good time.


Get-To-Gether.............Basically, a bunch of sawnuts get together and run all kinds of saws, tell stories, laugh, hope, cry, ect..... well, you get the picture...oh, and eat.....
You comin ???
You would'nt get the award for "furthest traveled" though.....................Last year there was a guy here that came from Ontario, Canada...............he holds that reward...


----------



## redfin (Mar 25, 2015)

showrguy said:


> laugh, hope, cry, ect.



Do we get to make smores and sing too?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 25, 2015)

redfin said:


> Do we get to make smores and sing too?




And tell great lies!!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 26, 2015)

redfin said:


> Do we get to make smores and sing too?


Only cumbyya.

Hey... I'm down with s'mores!


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 26, 2015)

How close to Susquehanna nuke is this?


----------



## showrguy (Mar 26, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> How close to Susquehanna nuke is this?


Do you mean Three mile island ??
If so, about 20 minutes + -..


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 26, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Do you mean Three mile island ??
> If so, about 20 minutes + -..


No there's a Susquehanna plant also. It's in Berwick. I'll be up that way in May for a little while.


----------



## redfin (Mar 26, 2015)

Heck Mike you should try to come over.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think knobby is somewhat close to the Berwick area, maybe hitch a ride


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 26, 2015)

Berwick's not far. I used to drive by the nuke plant every day on my tool route. You're looking at around an hour and 15 mins.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe I'll be able to swing by there.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Maybe I'll be able to swing by there.


That'd be really kewl Mike,,,,,,,,,,,,,Maybee we could have a couple of "good ole boyz" from Tennessee @ this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 27, 2015)

I have to say.... Putting faces to some names was my actually my favorite part of last years gtg. I enjoyed everything else, but now I actually "know" some of you guys.

If you do come down, shoot me a pm or gps it. You're at an odd spot to get to a highway from there and there are a hundred shortcuts. Oh yeah... And most importantly....I can tell you the good places to eat!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 27, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Maybe I'll be able to swing by there.


you better if your that close.


----------



## 38f20 (Mar 27, 2015)

I will have at least 2 empty seats in my truck. I live about an hour from Berwick, about five minutes from I 80 exit. I plan on leaving pretty early Saturday morning, and staying later than last year to help with cleanup. Send me a PM if anyone wants a ride.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's the first cuts on the 390 after I farted with it. Its running pretty fat with 32:1 100ll

Next on my gtg saw list is the pioneer 650. Tore it down tonight. 

I have to say... Its probably the worst video I've ever seen of a saw as you hardly see the saw. Its my first you tube video and my phone was sitting in the tread of my golf cart. It was too cold for me to get a camera man to come along.... Lol

First run after clean up, 390xp.:


----------



## redfin (Mar 29, 2015)

Whers your snow Kris? Saw sounds good.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 29, 2015)

You can just see the snow flying in the video... I hope it's the last snow I see for a long time....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 29, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Here's the first cuts on the 390 after I farted with it. Its running pretty fat with 32:1 100ll
> 
> Next on my gtg saw list is the pioneer 650. Tore it down tonight.
> 
> ...



That's a damn sight better than the last pic I saw of your 390!!! You love it a lot better than that Dutchman did.


----------



## Grey (Mar 30, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> No there's a Susquehanna plant also. It's in Berwick. I'll be up that way in May for a little while.


Very close. Definitely stop by.


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 31, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> No there's a Susquehanna plant also. It's in Berwick. I'll be up that way in May for a little while.


That's about an hour from me mike


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 31, 2015)

Is there a running guest list I'm considering attending .


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 31, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is there a running guest list I'm considering attending .



I thought you were already in! Who do you want to make sure isn't coming? Is it Duane?


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm hoping to attend 3 gtg this year . to meet more great people like everyone I met at last year pa and spikes gtg in NY !


----------



## showrguy (Mar 31, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is there a running guest list I'm considering attending .


Yes, farmer steve is handeling the reservations...


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 31, 2015)

farmer steve
showerguy
nate66n1
redfin
stihl041s
mgoblue
stihl660 cutter
grey
dff110
woodchipper 95
nomadarcher ?
tacomatrd98
duane(pa)
glock37
ambull01
38f20
Gary S
wagnerwerks
Bullseye 13 (with a truckload of 2 man saws)
S. Tebo
Knobby 57

From previous post ^^^^

I was hoping you'd be there Chris. I wanted to see if my WWS357 could hang with your MM562, not so sure that'll happen now though


----------



## redfin (Apr 1, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Yes, farmer steve is handeling the reservations...




Oh fancy gtg with reservations! Dress attire requirements?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 1, 2015)

redfin said:


> Oh fancy gtg with reservations! Dress attire requirements?



Chaps...lol


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 1, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Chaps...lol


And not the pant-less kind!!


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 1, 2015)

I am trying to work it in


----------



## showrguy (Apr 1, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I am trying to work it in


Your the only one that un-invited yourself this year ya know ??


----------



## redfin (Apr 1, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Chaps...lol





MGoBlue said:


> And not the pant-less kind!!



Paging Grey, Grey to to Pa gtg thread pleeese.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 1, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Your the only one that un-invited yourself this year ya know ??


that's not how it is either I do want to attend


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 1, 2015)

redfin said:


> Oh fancy gtg with reservations! Dress attire requirements?





Wagnerwerks said:


> Chaps...lol


yeah John.we don't want none of this.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 1, 2015)

Doesn't look like I'll be in the area at gtg time. I'll be gone before then. Might have to meet up with one or two of you on my day off.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 1, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be in the area at gtg time. I'll be gone before then. Might have to meet up with one or two of you on my day off.


I hope to catch ya when you are here


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 2, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be in the area at gtg time. I'll be gone before then. Might have to meet up with one or two of you on my day off.


What are your dates? I sure wish it would have worked out for the GTG, Chuck & his wife are fine folks!


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 2, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> No there's a Susquehanna plant also. It's in Berwick. I'll be up that way in May for a little while.


 Yup that's not far from me at all


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> What are your dates? I sure wish it would have worked out for the GTG, Chuck & his wife are fine folks!


I'll be gone by may 1st


----------



## redfin (Apr 2, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I'll be gone by may 1st


Just work really slow.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2015)

redfin said:


> Just work really slow.


Got to be somewhere else may 4th


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 2, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Got to be somewhere else may 4th


Well listen... Head down 11 into berwick and go left across the bridge into nescopeck. Right on the main drag on the right, there's a bar called the silver bullet saloon. This is the crappiest bar I have ever been in and back in the day, I saw many. They have/had the best wings and beer battered French fries I have ever eaten. They were so goood that my wife and I still went there every week even though the disgusting stripper (Misty) that lived up stairs would tell all the old guys at the bar about peeing on people while we ate.

We went EVERY week. I kid you not... The wings were that good.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 2, 2015)

Who needs wings? You had me at disgusting......


----------



## glock37 (Apr 2, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Chaps...lol




I hope Pants TOO !!!!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 2, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I hope Pants TOO !!!!


What the heck did I miss? Tell the punch line on this pants deal.....


----------



## glock37 (Apr 2, 2015)

Kris said Chaps I was just making sure pants where under them !


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 2, 2015)

That's our new dress code for gtgs. Lol


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 2, 2015)

Chaps & bibs, that's some slatherin' good, fall all apart, Bah-Bee-Que Ol' Chuck serves "off the bone"


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 3, 2015)

Saw this for you central guys http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/clt/4954277983.html


----------



## redfin (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish I could go pick that up. Too busy.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 3, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Saw this for you central guys http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/clt/4954277983.html


That's the freakin place I bought out! That's supposed to be mine! Lol. They had that in the chainsaw room and wanted to clear it out before the auction and the auctioneer sold it. Those turds.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 3, 2015)

Sooooo.... I'm getting some saws done and will need to test a few sometime. Anyone close that wants to pregame a little on a weeknight or Saturday, let me know. I've got some good logs in the woods waiting to be butchered....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 3, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> That's the freakin place I bought out! That's supposed to be mine! Lol. They had that in the chainsaw room and wanted to clear it out before the auction and the auctioneer sold it. Those turds.


I was going to shoot you that link, it's been on there over a month, maybe two? I just figured you prowl CL and would have seen it...... Dang


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 3, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Sooooo.... I'm getting some saws done and will need to test a few sometime. Anyone close that wants to pregame a little on a weeknight or Saturday, let me know. I've got some good logs in the woods waiting to be butchered....


I am there dude! Just say the word. What is my drive time? I am right by the dairy where we met...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 3, 2015)

Around 45 mins..maybe 50. I'm in hazleton this weekend... And it's rainy. I see what I have this coming weekend on Saturday.


----------



## Jere39 (Apr 3, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Sooooo.... I'm getting some saws done and will need to test a few sometime. Anyone close that wants to pregame a little on a weeknight or Saturday, let me know. I've got some good logs in the woods waiting to be butchered....


Don't want to complicate your plan, but I'd be happy to watch, help, grunt a Cant Hook as necessary, whatever subject to schedule.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 3, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> That's supposed to be mine!



I honestly thought it was your CL ad!!!


I might be up for a little warm up meet. Sounds like fun, as long we aren't noodling big wood. I just spent about 1-1.5 hours gettin' my 394 chain back to useable condition.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 3, 2015)

Put me down as attending


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Is anyone brining a 3120 this year? I think that was the only saw I didn't see last year that I thought for sure would be there.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 3, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Is anyone brining a 3120 this year? I think that was the only saw I didn't see last year that I thought for sure would be there.


Not me


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish I was.. I have a 16hp Biggs here I could strap a bar on if you like.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Haha, I just thought someone would have a big giant husky, plenty of big giant stihls there last year.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Haha, I just thought someone would have a big giant husky, plenty of big giant stihls there last year.


Wish I had one I would bring it


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter everyone. have a good one.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 5, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> Happy Easter everyone. have a good one.


You too buddy


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter everybunny!!


----------



## NHRA1877 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I have never been to a GTG and am trying to come to this one. I mainly want to come just to pick the brains of some more experienced members and learn a few things/have fun. Just wondering if there is anyone looking to purchase an 044 masterminded saw at the GTG. Possibly looking to sell my ported saw to help fund a 441cm just seeing if there's anyone that would be any interest in the saw?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 6, 2015)

All you can do is bring it along, set it on the for sale/trade trailor with your info on it, ( I have tags for that )..
There's gonna be a few tree service owners here, once they run it it'd be hard not to take it home.........but, ya never know ??


----------



## glock37 (Apr 6, 2015)

We having a auction too or a raffle or boff 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull01 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a stupid question. Is it a requirement to bring a cool chainsaw/gear? If so, I have to withdraw my name. I don't have cool chainsaws or gear. Just use a stock Makita 6421, a conversion van as a wood with a truck bed liner to haul wood, a Fiskars X27, and a free wheel barrow I found on the side of the road.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 6, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> I have a stupid question. Is it a requirement to bring a cool chainsaw/gear? If so, I have to withdraw my name. I don't have cool chainsaws or gear. Just use a stock Makita 6421, a conversion van as a wood with a truck bed liner to haul wood, a Fiskars X27, and a free wheel barrow I found on the side of the road.


What Ya need for the wheelbarrow?


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 6, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> I have a stupid question. Is it a requirement to bring a cool chainsaw/gear? If so, I have to withdraw my name. I don't have cool chainsaws or gear. Just use a stock Makita 6421, a conversion van as a wood with a truck bed liner to haul wood, a Fiskars X27, and a free wheel barrow I found on the side of the road.


all chainsaws are cool. some just cooler than others.


Stihl 041S said:


> What Ya need for the wheelbarrow?


i'll start the bidding at 2 bits.


----------



## Ambull01 (Apr 6, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> What Ya need for the wheelbarrow?



You asking what I need to use it? If so, nothing. It's in great condition. I may have stolen it on accident. Can't figure out another reason someone would leave a perfectly useable wheel barrow next to their trash cans. I use it to carry rounds/splits from my scrounge site to the van instead of using myself as a pack mule. 



farmer steve said:


> all chainsaws are cool. some just cooler than others.
> 
> i'll start the bidding at 2 bits.



Yep you're right. I need to stop being lazy and fix my old Poulan 365. 

You of all people do not need another piece of equipment/tool.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 6, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> all chainsaws are cool. some just cooler than others.
> 
> I'm bringing a ms200 that is cooler than an 036 pro. )
> 
> i'll start the bidding at 2 bits.



4 bits.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> I have a stupid question. Is it a requirement to bring a cool chainsaw/gear? If so, I have to withdraw my name. I don't have cool chainsaws or gear. Just use a stock Makita 6421, a conversion van as a wood with a truck bed liner to haul wood, a Fiskars X27, and a free wheel barrow I found on the side of the road.



Just because you don't arrive with a badass chainsaw, don't necessarily mean you'll be leaving without one !!!!!


----------



## Ambull01 (Apr 6, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Just because you don't arrive with a badass chainsaw, don't necessarily mean you'll be leaving without one !!!!!



lol good point. Only other chainsaw purchase I'm planning on making is a BB Kit for the Makita. Then I'll be done with CAD until I need a new saw.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 6, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> You asking what I need to use it? If so, nothing. It's in great condition. I may have stolen it on accident. Can't figure out another reason someone would leave a perfectly useable wheel barrow next to their trash cans. I use it to carry rounds/splits from my scrounge site to the van instead of using myself as a pack mule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't have a 3 pt log winch............. yet.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 6, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Just because you don't arrive with a badass chainsaw, don't necessarily mean you'll be leaving without one !!!!!


 just bring lots of Franklin's Ambull01.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 6, 2015)

Time to get ready kids...


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can add one more ported saw to my list I'm bringing . Just got my cylinder back from Millermodsaws today . She sounds nasty . Just wish it had puurrrrtier covers 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey sweet saw.....looks ain't everything...the best running saw I got is also the worst looking....someday it will get fresh powder and plastics


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 6, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Hey sweet saw.....looks ain't everything...the best running saw I got is also the worst looking....someday it will get fresh powder and plastics


Brett, you going to make it? Any word from Ambul?


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't asked permission yet...may is gonna be busy with ny GTG and I have a race on the 16th and 29th. ..I'm gonna try


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 6, 2015)

Are we doing the raffle the same as last year?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 7, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> Are we doing the raffle the same as last year?


You're officially in charge of that...............I got plenty of tickets here..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 7, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I haven't asked permission yet...may is gonna be busy with ny GTG and I have a race on the 16th and 29th. ..I'm gonna try


You mean forgiveness... Right?


----------



## Ambull01 (Apr 7, 2015)

showrguy said:


> All you can do is bring it along, set it on the for sale/trade trailor with your info on it, ( I have tags for that )..
> There's gonna be a few tree service owners here, once they run it it'd be hard not to take it home.........but, ya never know ??



Oh I missed this. Any chance there will be a quick tree felling training class or is this not feasible? After finding this site and watching some really stupid people try to cut down trees on Youtube I'm kind of leery of dropping trees without some instruction.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 7, 2015)

Ambull01 said:


> Oh I missed this. Any chance there will be a quick tree felling training class or is this not feasible? After finding this site and watching some really stupid people try to cut down trees on Youtube I'm kind of leery of dropping trees without some instruction.


I do have a big oak in the front yard that needs to come down, but I think there's gonna be to many vehicles, and too many other things going on for that....
I can hear it now
Wife> Honey what happened to all the nice trees we had ??
Me> Well dear, ya see, this guy showed up from Maryland wanting to learn how to drop trees, so Tommy, Ken, Joe, and Wes took 'em out to the woods to teach 'em....... I was busy, and was'nt paying attention, and before I realized what was going on, they clear cut 10 acres....


----------



## Ambull01 (Apr 7, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I do have a big oak in the front yard that needs to come down, but I think there's gonna be to many vehicles, and too many other things going on for that....
> I can hear it now
> Wife> Honey what happened to all the nice trees we had ??
> Me> Well dear, ya see, this guy showed up from Maryland wanting to learn how to drop trees, so Tommy, Ken, Joe, and Wes took 'em out to the woods to teach 'em....... I was busy, and was'nt paying attention, and before I realized what was going on, they clear cut 10 acres....



lol. True, probably not a good nor safe idea. Well, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm sure we could clear more than 10 acres 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I'm sure we could clear more than 10 acres
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


Do you still have that 660 I traded you? Wondering if you got it ported or not.


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Do you still have that 660 I traded you? Wondering if you got it ported or not.


 Still got it . It does have a few extra bananas 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 7, 2015)

showrguy said:


> You're officially in charge of that...............I got plenty of tickets here..


Ok, sounds good 

To everyone coming...
If you can donate yourself great! If not try and ask your dealers or anyone else for donations. Raffle will be a buck a ticket. I will draw tickets until the table is empty.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Still got it . It does have a few extra bananas
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


Sweet,at least that saw will be there two consecutive years but with different owners lol


----------



## Grey (Apr 8, 2015)

redfin said:


> Paging Grey, Grey to to Pa gtg thread pleeese.


I just saw this and spit out my coffee all over my laptop! I'm definitely looking forward to this year's GTG. Yes I will be fully clothed. BTW, last year I only had stock MS260 and MS361. I'm now up to 5 saws total including 2 ported, and I rebuilt an sold another two. Oh yeah, I just got my RSL square-filed chains back from sharpening.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 8, 2015)

Grey said:


> I just saw this and spit out my coffee all over my laptop! I'm definitely looking forward to this year's GTG. Yes I will be fully clothed. BTW, last year I only had stock MS260 and MS361. I'm now up to 5 saws total including 2 ported, and I rebuilt an sold another two. Oh yeah, I just got my RSL square-filed chains back from sharpening.


What did I miss? Were you neck-ed last year or something??


----------



## Grey (Apr 8, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> What did I miss? Were you neck-ed last year or something??


Oh, I was fully clothed the entire time...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 8, 2015)

Chuck, did you order a load of logs?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Chuck, did you order a load of logs?


I did............Tole em I'd like em mid April, he said, No problem..
That never means things are chisseled in stone though......I was gonna call em today, but lost almost the full day with an eye doctor deal..
I gotta have another cadillac surgery, on my right eye this time , left eye was done 3 yrs. ago....it sukkks,,,,and I ain't that dammmm old ???


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 9, 2015)

Glad to know you have logs on order, sorry about the cataract surgery. Momma always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun; but momma, that's where the fun is.....


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 9, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I did............Tole em I'd like em mid April, he said, No problem..
> That never means things are chisseled in stone though......I was gonna call em today, but lost almost the full day with an eye doctor deal..
> I gotta have another cadillac surgery, on my right eye this time , left eye was done 3 yrs. ago....it sukkks,,,,and I ain't that dammmm old ???


i hope somebody has a video camera. blind guy with a chainsaw.


----------



## redfin (Apr 9, 2015)

Grey said:


> I just saw this and spit out my coffee all over my laptop! I'm definitely looking forward to this year's GTG. Yes I will be fully clothed. BTW, last year I only had stock MS260 and MS361. I'm now up to 5 saws total including 2 ported, and I rebuilt an sold another two. Oh yeah, I just got my RSL square-filed chains back from sharpening.



You need to port them all


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 9, 2015)

redfin said:


> You need to port them all


Is that what they mean by "big boy pants"? Next time I hear that I'm gettin' all my saws ported


----------



## Grey (Apr 9, 2015)

redfin said:


> You need to port them all


MS361 has a reservation at Banana Camp later this year. Still looking for a 200T to replace my Jred CS2139T. Don't think I'll be porting my wife's MS251 C-BE clamshell.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 9, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Is that what they mean by "big boy pants"? Next time I hear that I'm gettin' all my saws ported


Big Boy Pants....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeee haw!!!!


----------



## redfin (Apr 9, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Is that what they mean by "big boy pants"? Next time I hear that I'm gettin' all my saws ported



Non-decomp Mister Randall ported 288 will demand the big boy pants. You gots to run this saw Duane.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 9, 2015)

redfin said:


> Non-decomp Mister Randall ported 288 will demand the big boy pants. You gots to run this saw Duane.



We need a start monkey for that saw i hear hopefully jons coming up from tenn 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (Apr 9, 2015)

glock37 said:


> We need a start monkey for that saw i hear hopefully jons coming up from tenn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Please repost this when your SOBER....


----------



## redfin (Apr 10, 2015)

glock37 said:


> We need a start monkey for that saw i hear hopefully jons coming up from tenn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ill be your start monkey Mike. I have seen how some get at flogging on those poor little starter pawls.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 10, 2015)

redfin said:


> Ill be your start monkey Mike. I have seen how some get at flogging on those poor little starter pawls.


John My 026 is at 225 lb with new rings when broke in should be a little higher

if and when randy is done with it , there playing with it !


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 10, 2015)

We're less than a month as of today


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 11, 2015)

the "list"


farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...


updated 4/11/15


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm excited to see the 2 man saws! I have/had the lombard 650 wonder running so it should be able to make a loud entrance and I'm hoping to get my pioneer 650 done to run it. Something about 650s around here.....I'm starting to get more into the oldies....


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 11, 2015)

That's cool, when you get good at 'em maybe you could help me get my old 610 running.


----------



## redfin (Apr 11, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I'm hoping to get my pioneer 650 done to run it. Something about 650s around here.....I'm starting to get more into the oldies....



I really like the 600 series pioneers. I just picked up a 600. Its gonna need lots of love.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 11, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> That's cool, when you get good at 'em maybe you could help me get my old 610 running.



I can try..lol. I'm def. better at the resto section that the tuning one.



redfin said:


> I really like the 600 series pioneers. I just picked up a 600. Its gonna need lots of love.


I have "some" nos parts left.... Not a ton, but some that will help. Where's the pic?


----------



## redfin (Apr 11, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I can try..lol. I'm def. better at the resto section that the tuning one.
> 
> 
> I have "some" nos parts left.... Not a ton, but some that will help. Where's the pic?



Haha ill get one today


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 11, 2015)

So who is bring what ported saws ? So we do not get to many dups.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd chime in here, but I think most of ya'll know where I stand...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 11, 2015)

Dups are ok... We can race.

Only saw I have ported by someone that actually knows how is the 372. I figure on bringing it.

I do have the the 064 almost done, but that was ported by? And I don't even know if it runs
Keith hooked me up with some parts for it from an unknown origin.

I did get these today for it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Dups are ok... We can race.
> 
> Only saw I have ported by someone that actually knows how is the 372. I figure on bringing it.
> 
> ...


That is soooo cool Kris!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> So who is bring what ported saws ? So we do not get to many dups.


I will bring what will fit in the back of a Wrangler! LOL


----------



## showrguy (Apr 11, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> So who is bring what ported saws ? So we do not get to many dups.


Bring em all, It'll be fun counting how many saws were here this year....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah... The rest of the saw looks ridiculous now.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 11, 2015)

I will bring a 262, any ideas


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

I absolutely will not fall into the list of saws trap....just sayin'... Loose lips sink ships


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Yeah... The rest of the saw looks ridiculous now.


Rome wasn't built in a day. I am such a copy cat, or I'm lusting for your stuff LOL! That is very, very cool!


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 11, 2015)

I may bring one or 2 saws 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

I'll bring an 028


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 11, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I'll bring an 028
> View attachment 418617


Nice saw


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Nice saw


The sun was hitting it just rightI hit the woods today to try out that picco chain. What a trip


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 11, 2015)

My neighbor does this as his business. He did mine so I can show you guys.... Hint.. Hint...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> My neighbor does this as his business. He did mine so I can show you guys.... Hint.. Hint...


----------



## redfin (Apr 11, 2015)

Here you go Kris.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 11, 2015)

redfin said:


> Here you go Kris.
> View attachment 418642
> View attachment 418643


John, that is awesome! I'll bet there aren't four plastic parts on that dude.


----------



## redfin (Apr 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> John, that is awesome! I'll bet there aren't four plastic parts on that dude.



Thanks Duane, this I feel is my coolest saw. It is a heavy sucker. This one will be the first to get a full restore. I beleed I'm gonna have Mr Mike powder all the bits. I have a few 6 cubes. But I'm really liking this one.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 12, 2015)

Is it a runner? I'd love to cut a cookie or two and see how she feels.


----------



## redfin (Apr 12, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> My neighbor does this as his business. He did mine so I can show you guys.... Hint.. Hint...



Kris, I want to port my boys 026, the carbon fiber 661 stuck in my head to do that saw like. My kid is all about personalizing. Can you talk to your buddy or give me his info? My kid would really like it to look like the 661.


----------



## redfin (Apr 12, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Is it a runner? I'd love to cut a cookie or two and see how she feels.



Sorry man not yet. I just picked this up. Its gonna need a thorugh going through.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 12, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> That's cool, when you get good at 'em maybe you could help me get my old 610 running.


I like yours too! I don't think my old lower back would respond very well to an afternoon cutting with one of these beasts!


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 12, 2015)

No doubt about it. They's heavy!!! This one, my grandfather bought brand new. Hasn't ran in oh, 40-50 years! Kris had a fuel bowl gasket for it and I totally rebuilt the carb but I can't get it to run. It'll pop now and then. I apparently don't know the dance, lol.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 12, 2015)

Famil


MGoBlue said:


> No doubt about it. They's heavy!!! This one, my grandfather bought brand new. Hasn't ran in oh, 40-50 years! Kris had a fuel bowl gasket for it and I totally rebuilt the carb but I can't get it to run. It'll pop now and then. I apparently don't know the dance, lol.


Family Heirloom! Cool. You have good spark?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 12, 2015)

Famil


MGoBlue said:


> No doubt about it. They's heavy!!! This one, my grandfather bought brand new. Hasn't ran in oh, 40-50 years! Kris had a fuel bowl gasket for it and I totally rebuilt the carb but I can't get it to run. It'll pop now and then. I apparently don't know the dance, lol.


Family Heirloom! Cool. You have good spark?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 12, 2015)

redfin said:


> Kris, I want to port my boys 026, the carbon fiber 661 stuck in my head to do that saw like. My kid is all about personalizing. Can you talk to your buddy or give me his info? My kid would really like it to look like the 661.


I'll get his work info and send it to any that want it. He's a great guy.

Edit... What the heck... Here's the website and contact info.

http://creeksidehydroprinting.com/page6.html


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 12, 2015)

Well it's official. .unless something comes up I'm gonna be heading to marysville again this year....she said just be home to help with the kids bedtime!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 12, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Well it's official. .unless something comes up I'm gonna be heading to marysville again this year....she said just be home to help with the kids bedtime!


That's how my wife says she loves me too!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 12, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Well it's official. .unless something comes up I'm gonna be heading to marysville again this year....she said just be home to help with the kids bedtime!


Make a big fuss the next day......Sunday is Mother's Day . Great news Brett! PM Farmersteve


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh, and leave time to drive the speed limit on the way home! What is your drive time anyway?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 12, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I'll get his work info and send it to any that want it. He's a great guy.
> 
> Edit... What the heck... Here's the website and contact info.
> 
> http://creeksidehydroprinting.com/page6.html


Are you dealing with Greg or Curt?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 12, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Well it's official. .unless something comes up I'm gonna be heading to marysville again this year....she said just be home to help with the kids bedtime!


Great to hear Bret,
Are you gonna be totin any of the shirt eatin machines ??? Or jeepy ??


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 13, 2015)

Greg's my neighbor, curt is his cousin. Call/email Greg and tell him Kris sent you.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Oh, and leave time to drive the speed limit on the way home! What is your drive time anyway?


 bout 3 hrs with one potty break


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 13, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Great to hear Bret,
> Are you gonna be totin any of the shirt eatin machines ??? Or jeepy ??


 I can bring a shirt sucker....im not sure about jeepy...I havnt asked his wife yet


----------



## redfin (Apr 14, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I can bring a shirt sucker....im not sure about jeepy...I havnt asked his wife yet



If a shirt sucker is a bike saw, woot woot!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,
I added the address, and a couple of other details to the 1st. page..............gettin closer ...


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> If a shirt sucker is a bike saw, woot woot!


A 70hp shirt sucker.....


----------



## redfin (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is my official shameless for sale plug. I just finished this saw, cut base, squish and fully ported. I have been trying to upload a video but the Utubes ain't having it. I'll have it at Chucks.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> Kris, I want to port my boys 026, the carbon fiber 661 stuck in my head to do that saw like. My kid is all about personalizing. Can you talk to your buddy or give me his info? My kid would really like it to look like the 661.



Chris Ill have 2 ported 026 's your boy can try out before you get his ported too see how he like it

wonder if he can start a 225 lb non decomp Rand y monster ?


----------



## redfin (Apr 14, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Chris Ill have 2 ported 026 's your boy can try out before you get his ported too see how he like it
> 
> wonder if he can start a 225 lb non decomp Rand y monster ?



Were you talking to me Mike? He tried to start the above 460, no bueno without the decomp. He likes ported saws too.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm confused now !!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 15, 2015)

Mike just switched the names up... No worries. 

I was thinking, everyone should post up if they are looking for anything, parts, saws, etc. I also have a few saws I'm going to haul along to sell off if anyone wants them. Too many cremesickles here right now. I have tons of parts and older pioneer and poulan saws and parts.


----------



## redfin (Apr 15, 2015)

This is the above 460.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Mike just switched the names up... No worries.
> 
> I was thinking, everyone should post up if they are looking for anything, parts, saws, etc. I also have a few saws I'm going to haul along to sell off if anyone wants them. Too many cremesickles here right now. I have tons of parts and older pioneer and poulan saws and parts.


I'd like to have the parts to convert my MS 260 to an adjustable oiler, the pump on it now makes a mess...
I know a buddy of mine will be here hoping to find a large mount husky bar, 20"..3/8.. .050......72 dl....... I could use that same bar in the small mount for the 262 I bought..


----------



## 38f20 (Apr 15, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I'd like to have the parts to convert my MS 260 to an adjustable oiler, the pump on it now makes a mess...
> I know a buddy of mine will be here hoping to find a large mount husky bar, 20"..3/8.. .050......72 dl....... I could use that same bar in the small mount for the 262 I bought..


What did you just say? Say it ain't so, did you commit sin and buy one o them junk hooskyvarnas? You feeling ok Chuck? 

P.S. I'm worried about you.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 15, 2015)

38f20 said:


> What did you just say? Say it ain't so, did you commit sin and buy one o them junk hooskyvarnas? You feeling ok Chuck?
> 
> P.S. I'm worried about you.


I think the winter from hell musta got to me, lol..
I did buy one of them flimsy, plasticy, outboard nightmare clutchery, hooskies, Wes..
I got it for a friend, sort of, maybe, ya see ??
AND, what are you doing on the interweb ?? You should be working !!!! Damm state workers, yer all the same !!! shesh


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 15, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I think the winter from hell musta got to me, lol..
> I did buy one of them flimsy, plasticy, outboard nightmare clutchery, hooskies, Wes..
> I got it for a friend, sort of, maybe, ya see ??


" It's not mine, I'm only holding it for my friend"........


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 15, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I think the winter from hell musta got to me, lol..
> I did buy one of them flimsy, plasticy, outboard nightmare clutchery, hooskies, Wes..
> I got it for a friend, sort of, maybe, ya see ??
> AND, what are you doing on the interweb ?? You should be working !!!! Damm state workers, yer all the same !!! shesh






Duane(Pa) said:


> " It's not mine, I'm only holding it for my friend"........




"it's my buddies and he just moved and his shop isn't built yet and i'm just storing it for him"...........


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 15, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> everyone should post up if they are looking for anything, I have tons of parts and older pioneer and poulan saws and parts.



I need a plug for the 610 and a chain. No idea what's on it now, I do know it's all but toast. I'll check this week and lyk.


----------



## redfin (Apr 15, 2015)

Kris, I need a top cover and filter for a 655.


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 15, 2015)

redfin said:


> This is the above 460.



I would love to run my miller mod saws 460 against yours for comparison 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 15, 2015)

redfin said:


> This is the above 460.



John, those are the Fattest cookies I have ever seen! How do you ever get them cooked in the center?


----------



## redfin (Apr 15, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I would love to run my miller mod saws 460 against yours for comparison
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working



Your ore than welcome to take mine for a spin.


Duane(Pa) said:


> John, those are the Fattest cookies I have ever seen! How do you ever get them cooked in the center?


You see Duane, im a soft on the inside kind of dood.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a couple nos covers in gray, but I sold all the swept back ones I had. These would be the p62 style. No more filters. There's a guy on ebay that sells a repop brand for 10ish.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 15, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> I need a plug for the 610 and a chain. No idea what's on it now, I do know it's all but toast. I'll check this week and lyk.


Find out what chain size you need. Plugs I don't have.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 16, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> I need a plug for the 610 and a chain. No idea what's on it now, I do know it's all but toast. I'll check this week and lyk.


the original plug in that was a champion J8J. haven't checked to see if that plug is still made. they were a special plug made for 2 stroke use back in the 50's. a plug that may work is a bosch WR8EC. but not positive.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a J8 without the suffix if that works?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 16, 2015)

It should.... I don't think these old saws are that picky.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hope this little fellow don't feel out of place beside a 084 lol


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 16, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 419503
> View attachment 419502
> I have a J8 without the suffix if that works?


 Holy crap did you pull that out of a 48 willys flat 4 motor 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 16, 2015)

J8 should work


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 16, 2015)

Gosh darn it I'm starting to get excited !!!!


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 16, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Gosh darn it I'm starting to get excited !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


Me too! I had such a great time last year. I suck with remembering names, so hope to do better this year..... Chuck, what do you need that you don't have for the GTG?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 16, 2015)

I might be able to get a big pine log. Should I do that? Any interest in saws looking faster. Lol.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 16, 2015)

I might be able to get a big pine log. Should I do that? Any interest in saws looking faster. Lol.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 16, 2015)

Rotten pine makes for good video's. ..just sayin


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...e39d1995d7ddc91588256e0c00029d0f?OpenDocument


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 17, 2015)

Champion used to make plugs specific for two-stroke-cycle use. They all had numbers that ended with "J" indicating a special two-stroke electrode end.
At some point, to cut down the number of different plugs, they made things more generic.

At one time, all Champion two-stroke 14 mm plugs were: J6J, J7J, J8J, J11J, and J12J.

The J17LM and J19LM were generic "lawn mower" plugs. That's what the "LM" stands for.

The J19LM is around the same reach and heat range as the J8, CJ8, J8J, J11J, and CJ8Y.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 17, 2015)

But is intended for a 4 stroke, will that matter?
I wouldn't doubt the saw has its original plug from '59!

Thanks for the X reference knobby.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 17, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Me too! I had such a great time last year. I suck with remembering names, so hope to do better this year..... Chuck, what do you need that you don't have for the GTG?


Hi Duane,
Right now I'm on the hunt for some 18-40" logs for cookies, and some bigger size (24-36") hardwood for the Timberwolf splitter..
I was talking with a guy the other night that has a 40"x 9ft hunk of straight red oak, I was trying to get him to donate it, but that's not workin out so well so far..


----------



## showrguy (Apr 17, 2015)

Located some maple cookie logs today, did'nt measure, but I'd say they are in the 30" range...


----------



## showrguy (Apr 17, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I might be able to get a big pine log. Should I do that? Any interest in saws looking faster. Lol.


Pine is tough to say, alot of guys don't wanna cut green pine cause the damm sap ends up stuck to everything..
Is it white pine, hemlock, free of knots, ect ??
The guys place I was at today, he's got 3 hunks of white pine that are prolly 28-34" x 30ft but they are full of knots, and fresh cut, I told em I was'nt really interested in those..
They are gonna be headed for the dump/recycler to be ground up..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 17, 2015)

I personally have some hemlock logs laying here that are 16-18" maybe... I'd have to look. They've been on my log trailer for a while. An old guy I know needs a big pine tree cut up in his yard. If memory serves me correctly it's a white pine around 28". I could have all I want. I can't remember how limby it was it's been a while since I saw it.

I'm going to cut it up regardless as he's a good friend and I want to help him out.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 17, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hi Duane,
> Right now I'm on the hunt for some 18-40" logs for cookies, and some bigger size (24-36") hardwood for the Timberwolf splitter..
> I was talking with a guy the other night that has a 40"x 9ft hunk of straight red oak, I was trying to get him to donate it, but that's not workin out so well so far..


Chuck, this is kind of why I floated this out there...... You shouldn't have to go-it alone. Maybe there are some people that can help put the thing together.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 17, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Chuck, this is kind of why I floated this out there...... You shouldn't have to go-it alone. Maybe there some people that can help put the thing together.


Appreciate that Duane,
I just got back from a tree service's lot that I visited earlier today, the owner was'nt around this morning , so I gave his wife my card, he called at 4;30, I went over to meet him..
I'd say were covered for the bigger cookie and log splitter wood, he asked if I'd be willing to put up a sign "Logs donated by Git-R-Done tree service", I said sure !!
Man that guy has a mountain of hardwood, super nice guy too..
I'll be hauling a load sunday, then plan out the rest..
Firewood logs are gonna be here tomorrow morning, I'll post up some pictures..
I'm gettin all giddy now !!!!!

Also, I should have posted on the 1st page, that this is a rain or shine event, a few guys offered up canopies to bring along if needed, and all the saws and gear could easily be put under porch roof and in garage if needed...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 17, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Appreciate that Duane,
> I just got back from a tree service's lot that I visited earlier today, the owner was'nt around this morning , so I gave his wife my card, he called at 4;30, I went over to meet him..
> I'd say were covered for the bigger cookie and log splitter wood, he asked if I'd be willing to put up a sign "Logs donated by Git-R-Done tree service", I said sure !!
> Man that guy has a mountain of hardwood, super nice guy too..
> ...


Wow! Now that is some great news. Everything you do/have done is sure appreciated. Giddy? Yup! Giddyup...


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 17, 2015)

let me know if you need help sunday Chuck. i should be available after 10 am.


----------



## mels (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey guys, gonna have to bow out of this one too. Had planned on the upstate NY GTG and this one but the surgery guys had other ideas. I'll be there next year and maybe have my old homebuilt Wisconsin THD - powered splitter in tow. Pics and vids please!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 18, 2015)

mels said:


> Hey guys, gonna have to bow out of this one too. Had planned on the upstate NY GTG and this one but the surgery guys had other ideas. I'll be there next year and maybe have my old homebuilt Wisconsin THD - powered splitter in tow. Pics and vids please!
> 
> View attachment 419742


Get well soon, and don't listen to that Jackass on the TV!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Got sum wood this mornin, not the best, but ya gotta take what they're cuttin..


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 18, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Got sum wood this mornin, not the best, but ya gotta take what they're cuttin..View attachment 419758
> View attachment 419759
> View attachment 419760


 If you would like I can bring my skidsteer with the grapple on it . It's great to move around those logs 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 18, 2015)

What are the rest of us gonna cut? Chuck got that 262 and when he touches that thing to a log, he might just get carried away!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> If you would like I can bring my skidsteer with the grapple on it . It's great to move around those logs
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


Thanks for the offer Knobby, 
But I'm gonna try and borrow a mid size excavator with a thumb on it from a buddy...
Besides, you don't really wanna pull that machine the whole way here from Wilkes barre anyhow....lol


----------



## showrguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> What are the rest of us gonna cut? Chuck got that 262 and when he touches that thing to a log, he might just get carried away!


Mehh....Husky-shmusky..

Funny thing happened this morning,
I was telling the logger about my Super Split, so once he got done unloading he asked about the splitter, so I grabbed my masterminded MS 260 ( I did'nt have any rounds cut close to the splitter ),
we walked up to it, I uncovered it, then told em, I grabbed a lil baby saw....I fired up the saw and buzzed through a hunk of birch, shut the saw off..
He was standin there with a big grin on his face, he said, I can tell that things had some work done to it..
I said, yea, it made a trip to Tennessee for surgery, it's a 50cc saw but it has a real bad attitude,,,,he laughed really hard, and said, I can tell by the way it went through that cut..
He really liked the splitter,,,,, never even knew there was such a thing...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 18, 2015)

After runner the spencer paving version of the 026 last year.... I understand his smile.


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's really not a big deal to throw the trailer on the truck .
But on anther note I put a few hours on my miller mod saw ms460 today 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 18, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Mehh....Husky-shmusky..
> 
> Funny thing happened this morning,
> I was telling the logger about my Super Split, so once he got done unloading he asked about the splitter, so I grabbed my masterminded MS 260 ( I did'nt have any rounds cut close to the splitter ),
> ...


Nothing in the world like a Super Split. I have to imagine the quiet strength of the electric model is very kewl!?? Can't wait to see it....


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 18, 2015)

The birch around me splits super easy . You can probably split it by swinging your **** at it . Not me thoe[emoji20]I blame my dad !!


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## showrguy (Apr 19, 2015)

The conveyor is in place..
I went and picked up some cookie material this morning...... The oak in the picture is 42" across, other 2 are sycamore..All are about 9' long
Oh, the turkey was shot through one of the garage windows this morning..


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2015)

So is the idea to cut 16" cookies and split them? Also did you get the bar you needed?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2015)

There are a few items that I could bring if someone would want them. First a 088 mount 36" 3/8 /-063 bar I have $140 in it trade value


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2015)

Next a 10-10 project. Needs carb work but runs and cuts.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2015)

Another project. P70 needs piston and seals??


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2015)

Next a K12 needs carb work but runs with gas through the intake


----------



## showrguy (Apr 19, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> View attachment 420059
> So is the idea to cut 16" cookies and split them? Also did you get the bar you needed?


I did get a small mount 20", 3/8 .050, 72 dl, Husky bar from a friend to tune the saw, I did'nt get a full time bar for it yet...
We will have a couple of different log splitters to demo, should anyone want to see em work..
Some guys wanted to cut firewood length, I got no problem with that,,,,,,,,,,,,but definately not a requirement....


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2015)

Look out log pile we are comin'


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 19, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I did get a small mount 20", 3/8 .050, 72 dl, Husky bar from a friend to tune the saw, I did'nt get a full time bar for it yet...
> We will have a couple of different log splitters to demo, should anyone want to see em work..
> Some guys wanted to cut firewood length, I got no problem with that,,,,,,,,,,,,but definately not a requirement....


Cookies are easier to spit! Lol

That's a nice pile of wood you have there. Thank you so much for all the work to get this ready. 

Tuesday evening we're going to go cut up that pine in McAllisterville if anyone want to come down/up/over for it. It's not going to be epic or anything, but I figure I can test a few saws. If we run out there, I have some oak logs here to testify a few more saws on. We can saw till dark if need be...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 19, 2015)

One more almost ready....


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 19, 2015)

You getting the top cover pimped out too?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 19, 2015)

I forgot to give it to him when I handed stuff off so I sanded it up and cleared it for now. Maybe later. I did get the filter cover done so it looks a little goofy


psuiewalsh said:


> You getting the top cover pimped out too?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 19, 2015)

Got my 044,064,084 for the GTG
I just sent the 090 last year.
Looking forward to meeting folks.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 20, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Got my 044,064,084 for the GTG
> I just sent the 090 last year.
> Looking forward to meeting folks.


The last line of what you posted say's it all....
I dunno if I'll actually get any of my saws out at all.............


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 20, 2015)

showrguy said:


> The last line of what you posted say's it all....
> I dunno if I'll actually get any of my saws out at all.............


Yeah. It could be a great GTG with no saws.....
Did I just say that??


----------



## woodchipper95 (Apr 20, 2015)

showrguy said:


> The conveyor is in place..
> I went and picked up some cookie material this morning...... The oak in the picture is 42" across, other 2 are sycamore..All are about 9' long
> Oh, the turkey was shot through one of the garage windows this morning..View attachment 420015
> View attachment 420016
> View attachment 420017


I have never went for turkey, this is my first year since school is done the 8th. I will be using my bow.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 20, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> I have never went for turkey, this is my first year since school is done the 8th. I will be using my bow.


Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, good luck.........Yer gonna need it....lol


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure which saw or saws to bring ? 
If I have my 262 back I will, 562 , 385 ?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 20, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I'm not sure which saw or saws to bring ?
> If I have my 262 back I will, 562 , 385 ?


Best to just bring them all......


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 20, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Best to just bring them all......


Not enough room in the car


----------



## glock37 (Apr 20, 2015)

Get a bigger car how are u going bring something new home ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Get a bigger car how are u going bring something new home ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will make room if I have too


----------



## glock37 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well i fired up my 064 put a 28 es light bar with the 3/4 wrap started right up and idles fine 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 20, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Not enough room in the car



Trailer
Roof rack


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Uh oh someone got a box from Cottle lane today........


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 20, 2015)

W


Nate66n1 said:


> Uh oh someone got a box from Cottle lane today........


Well Nate what did you get?


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh just a tiny old 084


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 20, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Uh oh someone got a box from Cottle lane today........


Ported that chain brake didn't he?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 20, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Oh just a tiny old 084


Hey Nate,
The picture you posted the other day of that super nice 024,,,, was that my 026 rebadged ?? 
Or did your missing saw show up ??


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a little small for your collection isn't it? 


Nate66n1 said:


> Oh just a tiny old 084


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 20, 2015)

Anybody have a good running 026 ? For sale? Possible bringing it to the gtg? Just asking


----------



## showrguy (Apr 20, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Anybody have a good running 026 ? For sale? Possible bringing it to the gtg? Just asking


I might, if Nate got his missing 024 and don't want my 026 now ??


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope everything is kosher @ your place Chuck. All kinds of emergency alerts goin off on tv, looks like it's close to you!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 20, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Hope everything is kosher @ your place Chuck. All kinds of emergency alerts goin off on tv, looks like it's close to you!


Yea, it's a little noisy but that's okay....I like thunderstorms..
The wife, kid, and mother-in-law don't seem to share in my excitement, cause they all headed to the basement when the tornado warnings went up for our area...???
Go figure...lol


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 20, 2015)

Had enough hail to whiten the ground up here


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 20, 2015)

Pm me


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 20, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Nate,
> The picture you posted the other day of that super nice 024,,,, was that my 026 rebadged ??
> Or did your missing saw show up ??


I finally got my 024 out of the blue. Glad it came though, new piston in it and she's rocking and rolling.



Wagnerwerks said:


> That's a little small for your collection isn't it?


 Just a little but I'm getting older now lol


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 21, 2015)

Is there an updated list of attendees?


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 21, 2015)

Skippy I'll have room in my truck for a few extra saws if you want to catch a ride 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 21, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Skippy I'll have room in my truck for a few extra saws if you want to catch a ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


I will get back you on this OK


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I will get back you on this OK


No problem 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## William Balaska (Apr 21, 2015)

Please put me on the list for next year. With the expected arrival of our little one in the next three weeks I'm on lock down.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 22, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is there an updated list of attendees?


Farmer steve,
Musta had a stroke , heart failure, mind lapse, ect......
That................Or he's just ...slackin !!!!!


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 22, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Farmer steve,
> Musta had a stroke , heart failure, mind lapse, ect......
> That................Or he's just ...slackin !!!!!


Hopefully just slackin lol


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 22, 2015)

GTG attendee update. 4/22/15


showrguy said:


> Farmer steve,
> Musta had a stroke , heart failure, mind lapse, ect......
> That................Or he's just ...slackin !!!!!





skippysphins said:


> Hopefully just slackin lol







farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 22, 2015)

Are we sure we don't want some pine


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 22, 2015)

You must have really cussed the Amish saw out? It seems pretty pissed off... Nice rooster tail!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 22, 2015)

I dunno if any of you guys are having issues with this site lately // ,,, I sure am..
But anyway, I would recommend actually writing the address for the GTG down on something, or printing the 1st post, just in case this site heads south for awhile.......... It's happened before...


----------



## Nate66n1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah i noticed it was a little goofy today


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the trail of heavily loaded trucks will help if we get lost. . You doing the sign again? It was nice last year.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 23, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> You must have really cussed the Amish saw out? It seems pretty pissed off... Nice rooster tail!


Yeah. The 8 pin make a chain mo
ve!


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 23, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I think the trail of heavily loaded trucks will help if we get lost. . You doing the sign again? It was nice last year.


i'll have signs out again this year. or stick your head out the window and follow the sweet aroma of 2 stroke mix.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 23, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i'll have signs out again this year. or stick your head out the window and follow the sweet aroma of 2 stroke mix.


What kind of oil is everybody gonna be running ???


Oh,,,,no,,,,,,, I did'nt just do that, did I ???????????


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 23, 2015)

showrguy said:


> What kind of oil is everybody gonna be running ???
> 
> 
> Oh,,,,no,,,,,,, I did'nt just do that, did I ???????????


Turtle Sperm at 10xpi:1


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2015)

A buddy that works on hydraulics asked if I wanted some little (2"D. X 6"stroke) cylinders that are going to be tossed, said they are good. Any one need one to build a lift for your splitter?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 23, 2015)

showrguy said:


> What kind of oil is everybody gonna be running ???
> 
> 
> Oh,,,,no,,,,,,, I did'nt just do that, did I ???????????


I going with drippin's from Chuck's Fall-Alla-Part BBQ.....


----------



## showrguy (Apr 23, 2015)

gary s said:


> A buddy that works on hydraulics asked if I wanted some little (2"D. X 6"stroke) cylinders that are going to be tossed, said they are good. Any one need one to build a lift for your splitter?


Hey Gary,
Can I raise my hand for one ??
Good friend of mine wants to build a lift for his splitter, He'll be at the GTG this year for sure..
Last year his neighbor had a water/well pump, emergency, so he spent the whole day helping his neighbor and missed the GTG..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 23, 2015)

I too would love to have one if there is one available.


----------



## redfin (Apr 23, 2015)

6" stroke is a bit small for a splitter but lots of good uses for them.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 23, 2015)

For a shute lift... Not the ram


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 23, 2015)

OR
.... For splitting cookies!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 24, 2015)

redfin said:


> 6" stroke is a bit small for a splitter but lots of good uses for them.


 Nice for a wedge lift also.....


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 24, 2015)

wish I had a 6" stroke..... cylinder I mean


----------



## redfin (Apr 24, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> For a shute lift... Not the ram



I was thinking it would be to short without a lever for the lift?


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2015)

6" is long enough for the lift but I don't have them yet and I'm going by what I was told. When he asked if I wanted them I asked if they would be available by May 9th and he said they should be so we will see. Until I have them in hand size is approximate and quantity is ???


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 24, 2015)

here's the "official" official GTG signs. i'll have some out on RT. 11/15 and one back at the turn off to Showrguys road.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## showrguy (Apr 26, 2015)

farmer steve said:


>


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 26, 2015)

Pioneer 610 update:
Somewhat determined to hear this beasty lite off, I pulled the plug to check for spark. Beautiful bright blue  So off comes the new filter and I poured a little mix down her throat. Pulled and whattya know, I get 2 pops, and another 2... Took it outside an hollered @ my son so he could be there cause I think it's going to run. Only get pops, again. I get him to give it a little throttle while I pull and *BAM*! We have us a runner!!!!! 
First time running/cutting in around 50 some years. made in 1959 and 103cc's.


The cover doesn't tighten down so I need to cure that and get a decent chain...



Wagnerwerks said:


> Find out what chain size you need. Plugs I don't have.


Kris, it's a .404 .050 with 62dl.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 26, 2015)

Time to start sharpening some chains.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 26, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> View attachment 421155
> 
> 
> Time to start sharpening some chains.


Mine are all dull from today's gtg...but I'm still coming anyway


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 26, 2015)

Your dull ones are prob still faster than my sharp ones


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 26, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Pioneer 610 update:
> Somewhat determined to hear this beasty lite off, I pulled the plug to check for spark. Beautiful bright blue  So off comes the new filter and I poured a little mix down her throat. Pulled and whattya know, I get 2 pops, and another 2... Took it outside an hollered @ my son so he could be there cause I think it's going to run. Only get pops, again. I get him to give it a little throttle while I pull and *BAM*! We have us a runner!!!!!
> First time running/cutting in around 50 some years. made in 1959 and 103cc's.
> 
> ...



I'll see if I have one.....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 26, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> View attachment 421155
> 
> 
> Time to start sharpening some chains.


You only took his saw that day? Were you the groundie?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 27, 2015)

I have been told with the 661 you only need one saw. My son was there to provide moral support.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Pioneer 610 update:
> Somewhat determined to hear this beasty lite off, I pulled the plug to check for spark. Beautiful bright blue  So off comes the new filter and I poured a little mix down her throat. Pulled and whattya know, I get 2 pops, and another 2... Took it outside an hollered @ my son so he could be there cause I think it's going to run. Only get pops, again. I get him to give it a little throttle while I pull and *BAM*! We have us a runner!!!!!
> First time running/cutting in around 50 some years. made in 1959 and 103cc's.
> 
> ...




Your saw is missing its air shield and cover bumpers. This is a critical piece on the 600 series Pioneers, you will overheat the cylinder and score the piston running one without the airshield to capture and redirect the airflow from the flywheel. Your cover will not tighten down without the airshield and the two rubber bumpers that mount in the holes top side.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 27, 2015)

I have rubber bumpers, but I could use an air shield too....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I have rubber bumpers, but I could use an air shield too....



Absolute necessity for them if the cut lasts more than 45 seconds or more the cylinder temp rises very fast in those old heavy walled cylinders, running with the cover off is even worse as the fan cools nothing when running, the cooling air is just dispersed.


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 27, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Absolute necessity for them if the cut lasts more than 45 seconds or more the cylinder temp rises very fast in those old heavy walled cylinders, running with the cover off is even worse as the fan cools nothing when running, the cooling air is just dispersed.



That's why I finished the cut at a later time, letting it sit for a while to cool. I actually post a WTB earlier this morning. Do you happen to have one? I'm thinking in a pinch I could fab one out of an old printing plate if I had a pic with measurements.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> That's why I finished the cut at a later time, letting it sit for a while to cool. I actually post a WTB earlier this morning. Do you happen to have one? I'm thinking in a pinch I could fab one out of an old printing plate if I had a pic with measurements.



I would likely have something that was better than running without one. The OEM ones had a habit of cracking and just self destructing with time, they just sit on the cylinder fins metal to metal, the fins rub hard on the shield and cut into the soft aluminum with use and make them crack or pull apart at the spot welds. Send me a PM and I will look to see what I have in the spare but usable category.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 27, 2015)

I plan on making one from flashing if I can't find one. I have new ones for 750s and nu17s' but none for 600 series..lol.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 27, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Absolute necessity for them if the cut lasts more than 45 seconds or more the cylinder temp rises very fast in those old heavy walled cylinders, running with the cover off is even worse as the fan cools nothing when running, the cooling air is just dispersed.


Jerry in the PA thread!!!!
Hey Jerry!!


----------



## 38f20 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm in Punta Cana this week and the weather is BEAUTIFUL! How is the weather in central PA? It was horrible when I left on Friday, cloudy and windy around 45 degrees. Looking foreword to next weekend, get those saws tuned, sharpened and stories ready! See ya all on the 9th. Chuck is there anything ya need me to bring, possibly a backpack blower?

P.S. The wifi sucks here so pictures will have to wait.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought this shindig was on may 2nd?


----------



## MGoBlue (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope, 9th. You have an extra week to sharpen them chains!!


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 27, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I thought this shindig was on may 2nd?


So did I lol


----------



## 38f20 (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope it ain't on the 2nd. I'll still be out of the country. I hope you can still make it on the 9th, lookin forward to seeing those bike saws.


----------



## 38f20 (Apr 27, 2015)

This years date looks like the 2nd. saturday in may,,,may 9th....

I had to check again, I thought the rum was getting to me, it's the second annual, second weekend of May but definitely May the 9th.


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 27, 2015)

Uh oh.....I thought it was this coming weekend. ....I'll have to check with the wife....


----------



## showrguy (Apr 27, 2015)

You guys !!!

It's been May 9th. since Feb. 6th.............silly guys..


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 27, 2015)

It's still the 2nd!!!!!


















Weekend.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 27, 2015)

38f20 said:


> I'm in Punta Cana this week and the weather is BEAUTIFUL! How is the weather in central PA? It was horrible when I left on Friday, cloudy and windy around 45 degrees. Looking foreword to next weekend, get those saws tuned, sharpened and stories ready! See ya all on the 9th. Chuck is there anything ya need me to bring, possibly a backpack blower?
> 
> P.S. The wifi sucks here so pictures will have to wait.



Hey Wes,
I dunno if we'll get cleaned up enough that day to need a blower ??
If you got extra room good, if not, no biggie...
By the end of the day ON MAY 9TH, I might not feel like doing anything....lol..


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 27, 2015)

showrguy said:


> You guys !!!
> 
> It's been May 9th. since Feb. 6th.............silly guys..


That's the problem....ya know how guys are with dates!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 27, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> That's the problem....ya know how guys are with dates!


I hear ya Bret,
I really hope you can make it.........You, and your saws were great company to have around..


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 27, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> That's the problem....ya know how guys are with dates!


Brett, that's why I said to make a big fuss over your wife the day after the GTG. 10th is Mother's day.... Man, I hope you can still come


----------



## spencerpaving (Apr 27, 2015)

Awe shucks.....you just like me for my saws lol! If I do a bunch of honeydoos this weekend I should be able to make it


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 27, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Awe shucks.....you just like me for my saws lol! If I do a bunch of honeydoos this weekend I should be able to make it


You should be in BETTER standing with the wifey if you have an extra week to get stuff done!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 27, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Awe shucks.....you just like me for my saws


That's your own damn fault


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 28, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Well folks,
> Spring is'nt but a few months away.
> 
> The 1st. Pa. spring GTG, 2014 was a great time, with a great turn out..
> ...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 28, 2015)

My dad has been in the hospital for a week and is improving. This morning I got one of my saws/chains ready, although I didn't test drive it..... I have time to get a couple more "good to go" for the GTG. A few others are just going to arrive as-is. That is really why I like my beaters. Just fire them up and lay into the lumber. My chains are usually fairly sharp, since I have more time to dink in the basement than I have to be out in the woods. Can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## showrguy (Apr 28, 2015)

My Stihl USG grinder with cbn wheel will be set up, if anyone needs to touch up some chains...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 28, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> My dad has been in the hospital for a week and is improving. This morning I got one of my saws/chains ready, although I didn't test drive it..... I have time to get a couple more "good to go" for the GTG. A few others are just going to arrive as-is. That is really why I like my beaters. Just fire them up and lay into the lumber. My chains are usually fairly sharp, since I have more time to dink in the basement than I have to be out in the woods. Can't wait to see you guys!




Lol... I thought that said you had more time to DRINK in the basement.....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 28, 2015)

showrguy said:


> My Stihl USG grinder with cbn wheel will be set up, if anyone needs to touch up some chains...


What if we mutilate a couple before we come...?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 28, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> What if we mutilate a couple before we come...?


I said "touch up".........not "reshape", silly wabbitt..........


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 28, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Lol... I thought that said you had more time to DRINK in the basement.....


I'll take up drinkin' if they don't cut. For now I have outgrown the urge. I do, however have a teenage son, so I reserve the right to drink in the basement!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 28, 2015)

Getting ready I find I have a bunch of 3002 Stihl mount bars. 
For the big ones. 

I'll bring a bunch to swap.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 28, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Getting ready I find I have a bunch of 3002 Stihl mount bars.
> For the big ones.
> 
> I'll bring a bunch to swap.


Nate just piddled a little.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 28, 2015)

Just a trade possibility.... I have a new mac/pioneer/poulan mount 24" powermatch bar an a couple used of the same. I would like husky mounts. If anyone has one they'd like to swap, let me know.

Also on my trading fodder pile:

Very clean 015,
Rebuilt 029
Old pioneer 450, 1420, 1073, 3071, and piles more,
Echo 602 in good shape, needs fuel work
Jonsered 535 needs some tlc
Poulan 335 used but runs great
Sears best (same series as 335 poulan) in nice shape
Poulan s25da x4 . Plus tons of parts
2 poulan strato 42cc saws.


Parts piles include,
357-359 parts
385 parts
029-039 parts
Poulan 3400-4000 parts
Pioneer p38-p60


Lots of vintage Oregon, pioneer, partner signs, banners, and old shop items.

I'm not really sure what I'm looking for, but if you're interested in any of this stuff, pm me or we can do some face to face trading.... It's my favorite kind. 

Anyone have any saws, stuff, or ???? to pre-list as trades?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Apr 28, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Nate just piddled a little.


Bring 3003 mount 24"!!!!!!!

In 30 some bars I can't find 1!!!!!


Wagnerwerks said:


> Just a trade possibility.... I have a new mac/pioneer/poulan mount 24" powermatch bar an a couple used of the same. I would like husky mounts. If anyone has one they'd like to swap, let me know.
> 
> Also on my trading fodder pile:
> 
> ...


i got some Husky mount bars I was gonna open the slot on. 

I haven't got to them yet. 

I NEED/WANT a good bar for my JRedS 111S!!!!!
With a chain and you can run the WEEEEE out of it!! N


----------



## showrguy (Apr 29, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Bring 3003 mount 24"!!!!!!!
> 
> In 30 some bars I can't find 1!!!!!
> 
> ...


Bring all ya got, I have them little 3x6" cards with the metal twisty ties for name and descriptions to put on em..............


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 29, 2015)

i don't need much. just a switch shaft for an 042/048. i know there is 1 somewhere in the world that is not broken.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 29, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Bring all ya got, I have them little 3x6" cards with the metal twisty ties for name and descriptions to put on em..............


That's why you are the host with the most.....


----------



## redfin (Apr 29, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> That's why you and da Wifey are the host/ess with the mostess.....



Sorry Kriss, had to fix it for you. Can't forget Mrs Showrguy. Fellas I'm excited, I'm needing a break from our house build.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 29, 2015)

You put on a half court on the second floor?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redfin (Apr 29, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> You put on a half court on the second floor?
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Keith I no speaky you language?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 29, 2015)

redfin said:


> Fellas I'm excited, I'm needing a break from our house build.


I do not envy you. I am still finishing my addition an now my wifey wants to do the back yard..... Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 29, 2015)

The second floor looks large enough to accommodate a half basket ball court. It was meant to be a joke but has now fallen flat.


----------



## redfin (Apr 29, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I do not envy you. I am still finishing my addition an now my wifey wants to do the back yard..... Ahhhhhhhhhh!



Kris this is it. Aint gonna be no more houses for me unless I'm helping one of my kids. I have redone 4 and sold them to save enough to build. I'm retiring and living in this one.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 29, 2015)

I did the same thing... Lots of work, lots of moving, lots of time..... But, now we have what we want


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 29, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> The second floor looks large enough to accommodate a half basket ball court. It was meant to be a joke but has now fallen flat.


LOL. I laughed at it


----------



## dff110 (May 1, 2015)

Since this is only a week away, I figured I should read up on the post and see what is going on.

Bought an old farm house last year, that has eliminated all of my free time to work on saws. I'll be there with a smile and a few of my vintage beasts. Looking forward to the comrodery.


----------



## redfin (May 1, 2015)

I couldn't sleep again last night so I went out to the shop and sharpened a few chains. I may have to start doing that more often when I can't sleep.


----------



## Grey (May 1, 2015)

Pickup truck = check
Ported saws = check
Stock saws = check
Square filed chains = check
Full comp chains = check
Full skip chains = check
B&C from 12 - 32" = check
Various rims = check
Fuel/oil mixes = check
Bar oil = check
PPE = check
Extra heavy duty ear protection = CHECK!

Any guess where I'll be next weekend?????


----------



## redfin (May 1, 2015)

A group meeting for obsessive compulsive checklist abusers?


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 1, 2015)

He only checked once. But it is still a week out.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2015)

Grey said:


> Pickup truck = check
> Ported saws = check
> Stock saws = check
> Square filed chains = check
> ...





psuiewalsh said:


> He only checked once. But it is still a week out.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


i see an item or two are missing. but i'm sure there will be some there if he forgets.


----------



## showrguy (May 1, 2015)

Hey Steve,
I dunno where the list stands as of now, but I have a list here with 14 names on it (so far) of guys that are'nt AS members that will be here...


farmer steve said:


> i see an item or two are missing. but i'm sure there will be some there if he forgets.


----------



## redfin (May 1, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Steve,
> I dunno where the list stands as of now, but I have a list here with 14 names on it (so far) of guys that are'nt AS members that will be here...


I know its been asked Chuck but do you need anything?


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Steve,
> I dunno where the list stands as of now, but I have a list here with 14 names on it (so far) of guys that are'nt AS members that will be here...


here's the current list Chuck. we only lost 1 to mothers day weekend. 25 members and 10 wives/kids/guests. let me know what you else need.


farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...


----------



## showrguy (May 1, 2015)

redfin said:


> I know its been asked Chuck but do you need anything?





farmer steve said:


> here's the current list Chuck. we only lost 1 to mothers day weekend. 25 members and 10 wives/kids/guests. let me know what you else need.


Wow, I was thinkin we'd have 40/50, it's lookin more like 55/65..........kewlll.....

As far as needing anything ???? The only thing that I can think of is maybe some of the food stuff..
I'm gonna be cooking off 40 or so pounds of pork butts (same recipe as last year), my chef at the restaurant is gonna make up 2 big pans of lobster mac-n-cheese (same as last year)..
I was gonna try and con my mom into making potato salad again ???
Alot of folks have offered to bring food stuff so I'm good with that,,, I guess everybody just post up whatcha might be bringing ????
I would'nt know how else to keep track ???
I have access to plenty of chafing pans to keep things hot/warm if needed......
Thanks


----------



## spencerpaving (May 1, 2015)

Next weekend right?


----------



## Grey (May 1, 2015)

Venison Chili = Check


----------



## showrguy (May 1, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Next weekend right?


Yes, that is correct......

This weekend you have a honeydo list.....


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2015)

Grey said:


> Venison Chili = Check


----------



## skippysphins (May 1, 2015)

My husky dealer may join us for the gtg , he is not sure yet he works Saturday s


----------



## redfin (May 1, 2015)

showrguy said:


> As far as neenything ???? The only thing that I can think of is maybe some of the food stuff..



Simple copy and paste a list of food to bring? Ill start.

Johns Grandmas famous bacon covered baked beans!


----------



## Grey (May 1, 2015)

redfin said:


> Simple copy and paste a list of food to bring? Ill start.
> 
> Johns Grandmas famous bacon covered baked beans!


Venison Chili


----------



## redfin (May 1, 2015)

Johns Grandmas famous bacon covered baked beans.
Greys famous venison chili! Check.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 1, 2015)

And an 064/066/650/660 3/4 wrap that someone wants to trade or sell. 
Let me know what you want. 
Anybody looking for anything ?
Folks might have something they need and we can dig thru our pile of saws at home.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 2, 2015)

I'd like to trade away some stuff for another 346-353 project saw.
I also still need a starter for an 017

Does anyone do carving? I'd love to see a log transformed to something other that chunks and sawdust. ( my own personal specialty)


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 2, 2015)

Hey guys.

I'm a newer AS member, but am thinking about taking a drive to check out the gtg. Trying to convince my buddy who works for a tree company to come with me. 

Is that a problem? Not sure if you guys have a limit or not. It's still a maybe but I'm going to try and make it happen. 

I can make/bring anything food wise. Any suggestions on what might be needed? I see we don't need pork or mac n cheese lol. 

-BOA


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm a newer AS member, but am thinking about taking a drive to check out the gtg. Trying to convince my buddy who works for a tree company to come with me.
> 
> ...


i'm sending you a pm.


----------



## glock37 (May 2, 2015)

im planning on precooking some ribs and heating them up there at chucks about 6 or 7 racks


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 2, 2015)

glock37 said:


> im planning on precooking some ribs and heating them up there at chucks about 6 or 7 racks


Can I like posts more than once?


----------



## Knobby57 (May 2, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I'd like to trade away some stuff for another 346-353 project saw.
> I also still need a starter for an 017
> 
> Does anyone do carving? I'd love to see a log transformed to something other that chunks and sawdust. ( my own personal specialty)


I can make a log look like something other than a log [emoji15]. Maybe I'll throw the carving saws in the truck also . But don't expect anything you could sell 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Knobby57 (May 2, 2015)

I also have a 064 , 361 .ported 460. And a huskvagina 365 special that can go on the chopping block if anyone is interested 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## glock37 (May 2, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I also have a 064 , 361 .ported 460. And a huskvagina 365 special that can go on the chopping block if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


I got 2 064 ,s already I don't need another one ! lol

but i'll look at the 460 !


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 2, 2015)

DO crackheads like crack??? Heck yes.


----------



## showrguy (May 2, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I also have a 064 , 361 .ported 460. And a huskvagina 365 special that can go on the chopping block if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


Is the 361 purty ??
If so, I'm calling 1st dibbs..


----------



## showrguy (May 2, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm a newer AS member, but am thinking about taking a drive to check out the gtg. Trying to convince my buddy who works for a tree company to come with me.
> 
> ...


You and whoever ya wanna bring are more than welcome....
The more the merrier..


----------



## redfin (May 2, 2015)

Mr. Chuck makin 40lbs of pork butt and Mr Mike bringin rib racks woot! Its gonna be like a pork orgasm.


----------



## s13rymos (May 2, 2015)

I missed last years gtg so i wanna try and make this one! Ill have to get busy and sharpen some chains lol...


----------



## showrguy (May 2, 2015)

s13rymos said:


> I missed last years gtg so i wanna try and make this one! Ill have to get busy and sharpen some chains lol...


Your only 30 minutes away ?????????? No excuse for missing a GTG when yer that close ...lol


----------



## s13rymos (May 2, 2015)

i havent been on the site for quite awhile.... my parents business had to close for good.. had to find another job... the list goes on and on.. i would like to sell my mastermind ported 044/046 hybrid so ill bring that along


----------



## redfin (May 2, 2015)

s13rymos said:


> i would like to sell my mastermind ported 044/046 hybrid so ill bring that along


I would like to run that! Are you looking for straight sale or any trades of interest?


----------



## s13rymos (May 2, 2015)

Straight sale.. I could use the money to catch up on bills.. ill have plenty of mix on hand for anyone who wants to run it


----------



## spencerpaving (May 2, 2015)

Sooo it sounds like ya got the food covered....you still want bring to bring two boxes of pop tarts for dish to pass? You got any pics of wood set up yet?


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2015)

s13rymos said:


> I missed last years gtg so i wanna try and make this one! Ill have to get busy and sharpen some chains lol...


should i put you on the list?


showrguy said:


> Your only 30 minutes away ?????????? No excuse for missing a GTG when yer that close ...lol


yeah what he said.^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2015)

weather forecast for May 9,2015. * SUNNY,75-80**.


----------



## s13rymos (May 3, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> should i put you on the list?
> 
> yeah what he said.^^^^^^^^^^



Yup put me on the list


----------



## showrguy (May 3, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Sooo it sounds like ya got the food covered....you still want bring to bring two boxes of pop tarts for dish to pass? You got any pics of wood set up yet?


Were you hittin the bottle when you garbeled this "you still want bring to bring two boxes of pop tarts for dish to pass?"..

I went yesterday and grabbed 3 big sticks of maple, they are gonna get pressure washed sometime today, then the setup begins...
picture of the gigger stuff, that's a 48" level...........also the two monsters from last year..


----------



## spencerpaving (May 3, 2015)

I was only joking about the poptarts...compared to the all of the awesome barbque that is gonna be there.......just curious on what bars to bring...looks like a big bar kinda day!


----------



## Knobby57 (May 3, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I got 2 064 ,s already I don't need another one ! lol
> 
> but i'll look at the 460 !


The 460 runs like a champ . It's a sold saw no cracks but the covers are faded 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Knobby57 (May 3, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Is the 361 purty ??
> If so, I'm calling 1st dibbs..


The 361 is kind of purdy I'll get some photos if you want 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> The 361 is kind of purdy I'll get some photos if you want
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


Just missed a pristine 361 from some old guy on C/L this morning. i was the second caller. $295.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 3, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> Just missed a pristine 361 from some old guy on C/L this morning. i was the second caller. $295.


 I don't need one but I would grabbed that up quick 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## showrguy (May 3, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I was only joking about the poptarts...compared to the all of the awesome barbque that is gonna be there.......just curious on what bars to bring...looks like a big bar kinda day!


We'll have lotsa small and medium stuff too, just did'nt take pictures of that stuff..


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2015)

So........it's on is it?


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> So........it's on is it?


so far, but still didn't get your pm to be on the who's attending list.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2015)

Next weekend.....right?


----------



## glock37 (May 3, 2015)

Save postage and u can hand deliver my 2 saws randy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (May 3, 2015)

Im at qaulty inn 2 miles from chucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2015)

I wish I could Mike........but I've got too much going on to get away. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Next weekend.....right?


Bring an extra sticker for my Oh-Nine-Oh......
It was delivered without one.....bummer. 
It was at the PA GTG last year. 
I wasn't.


----------



## glock37 (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I could Mike........but I've got too much going on to get away.
> 
> Maybe next year.


I know its a long drive Your going to be missed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I could Mike........but I've got too much going on to get away.
> 
> Maybe next year.


Can't "Like" that.....


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2015)

Believe me........this is one GTG I hate to miss.


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Believe me........this is one GTG I hate to miss.




_PIE!!!!!_


----------



## glock37 (May 3, 2015)

Whats it going to take to bribe him to get him up here lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (May 3, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> _PIE!!!!!_[/QUOTE
> ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spencerpaving (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Next weekend.....right?


A few years ago a buddy and I drove 4 hrs to a antique snowmobile show only to find out it was the wrong weekend....you would think I would know by now to remember dates


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Whats it going to take to bribe him to get him up here lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pecan pies


----------



## redfin (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Next weekend.....right?



Wow Jerry and Randy in the Pa thread? I'd like to meet both of you.


----------



## skippysphins (May 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> Wow Jerry and Randy in the Pa thread? I'd like to meet both of you.


It sure would


----------



## showrguy (May 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Believe me........this is one GTG I hate to miss.


Dem cows won't miss you for a day or 2 !!!!
You don't even need to bring any saws.......there'll be plenty of "your" saws here allready.....

On another note.... I was washin logs today..


----------



## redfin (May 3, 2015)

Wow clean wood! Does that mean I don't need sharp chain?


----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Pecan pies


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 4, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> A few years ago a buddy and I drove 4 hrs to a antique snowmobile show only to find out it was the wrong weekend....you would think I would know by now to remember dates


Lol... That's awesome. I'd do that.


----------



## Jere39 (May 4, 2015)

Weather forecast looks great, for what little a 5 day forecast is worth. I don't have any useful cooking skills, but I offered to bring some drinks and a carton of soft pretzels. I also don't have any great saws for sale, but I will be bringing a well used, hard starting Pioneer/Partner 330 top handle that runs, oils, and cuts for the sale trailer. Could use some TLC, it's over 25 years old, one owner (me) who pruned an orchard with it all those years. I'm excited to meet many of you guys, and, it sounds like a great dining extravaganza.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 4, 2015)

redfin said:


> Wow Jerry and Randy in the Pa thread? I'd like to meet both of you.


At least jerry... LOL.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 4, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Bring an extra sticker for my Oh-Nine-Oh......
> It was delivered without one.....bummer.
> It was at the PA GTG last year.
> I wasn't.


 I need I sticker for my 441 cmr also [emoji33]


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2015)

Anyone that needs a sticker please send me an address in a PM. I just got some more so now is a good time.


----------



## glock37 (May 4, 2015)

I got 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (May 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Anyone that needs a sticker please send me an address in a PM. I just got some more so now is a good time.



You should just hand deliever this sat.


----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Pecan pies


how many should i bring Chris ? maybe apple, blueberry or cherry too.


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2015)

Steve is not playing fair.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 4, 2015)

The only pie I ever get given is humble pie .... It never tastes good


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## showrguy (May 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Steve is not playing fair.


Juss come up,,,,,, the other stuff can wait till monday....
We'll even take up a collection and pay yer fuel...


----------



## skippysphins (May 4, 2015)

Randy how many pies will it take buddy ?


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 4, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm gonna try and make it to my first ever gtg this weekend. I'll be bringing my 660 and new to me 076. Haven't even gotten to run it yet. 

I got the 076 for my Alaskan mill and it came with a new 36" Windsor speed tip bar. I already have a 36" for my 660 so would be willing to sell of trade the Windsor. 

If anyone has a 42" bar or slightly bigger for sale or trade I would greatly appreciate it. Hope to see you guys there. 

BOA


----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm gonna try and make it to my first ever gtg this weekend. I'll be bringing my 660 and new to me 076. Haven't even gotten to run it yet.
> 
> ...


so i should put you on the list?


----------



## glock37 (May 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Steve is not playing fair.



Is this all its going to take to get him here

LOL !!!


----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Is this all its going to take to get him here
> 
> LOL !!!


maybe someone should bring vanilla ice cream to put on the PIE!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (May 4, 2015)

Just so you know MM. pies are homemade by a mennonite lady using real stuff.  no canned junk. (hey guys i'm trying here.)


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 4, 2015)

Hey..... Randy's not the only guy that loves pie! Pecan for the WIN!!!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 4, 2015)

Banana Cream BABY!!!!!!! Here chimpy chimpy chimpy.......


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Banana Cream BABY!!!!!!! Here chimpy chimpy chimpy.......




Repped.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> farmer steve
> showerguy
> nate66n1
> redfin
> ...




updated list.5/5/15
Stihl no pm from MM.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2015)

MM ain't gonna make it.


----------



## glock37 (May 5, 2015)

Whose gonna take a hit in the nuts if mm aint there ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2015)

I nominate Glock37.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> MM ain't gonna make it.


minus 2 REPS


----------



## redfin (May 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I nominate Glock37.


Second that.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2015)

We will need pics.....


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2015)

Back to saws. Someone asked about a 3120. I might bring my friends. It will be for sale or trade for a ported 066/660 possibly661. He has some mm 660s and mainly users them for his small tree service.

On another note, should i bring my 661? I am going to try to keep the husky stihl ratio more husky otherwise.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glock37 (May 5, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Back to saws. Someone asked about a 3120. I might bring my friends. It will be for sale or trade for a ported 066/660 possibly661. He has some mm 660s and mainly users them for his small tree service.
> 
> On another note, should i bring my 661? I am going to try to keep the husky stihl ratio more husky otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Why wouldn't you bring a 661 ?

is it ported ?

that's a no brainer !


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2015)

Not ported. I may not have enough room in my truck esp if there are going to be some there already.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skippysphins (May 5, 2015)

Bring it along


----------



## spencerpaving (May 5, 2015)

I'm bringing 1,038 cc's give or take 100 cc is that too much? Really lookin forward to it...hopefully no speeding tickets on the way down


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2015)

That could be one saw with your arsenal


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> MM ain't gonna make it.


Can't hit the like button on that Randy. 

This IS a carrot that we are going to keep dangling in front of you until you pay us a visit. I completely "get it", but it sure would be nice to shake your hand sometime.

Maybe some family time since you won't be behind the wheel for 20 hours?


----------



## skippysphins (May 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> MM ain't gonna make it.


It is hard not making it on the same note if my misses isn't feeling better I won't be making the trip either ! Steve just so you know .


----------



## Knobby57 (May 5, 2015)

Goodies that will be for sale or trade




left to right 36 ES widenose .050 3003 mount 30".404 .063 3002 mount . 32" .050 3003 and a skip semi and full chisel chains. 28 ".050 3003 , and a 25 " .050 3003



2 3005 18" and one new chain .



. Ms460 max flow air filter kit



aftermarket 660 tank and covers .



031 av runs but needs clutch springs .






ms361c



o64 av



miller mod saws 460.



husky 365 special .






ms200t


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Knobby57 (May 5, 2015)

Does anyone have a 3003 18" .063 bar kind of minty condition they are interested in selling 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 5, 2015)

I'm still without the air filter cover knob I misplaced for the 064. It's a metal cover. If anyone has one I can borrow, beg, buy, or steal for the gtg, I'd appreciate it. I'd love to run it there and see how it does.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 5, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Does anyone have a 3003 18" .063 bar kind of minty condition they are interested in selling
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


I'll check in 10 minutes


----------



## glock37 (May 5, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I'm still without the air filter cover knob I misplaced for the 064. It's a metal cover. If anyone has one I can borrow, beg, buy, or steal for the gtg, I'd appreciate it. I'd love to run it there and see how it does.


Is it the same as a hd cover knob 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (May 5, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Is it the same as a hd cover knob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 This 064 will take a hd2 filter . I'm not sure if they had different filters available . My air filter cover is plastic . The nob looks the same as my 660 and 460 . If that will work I can swipe one off one of mine for you to use 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 5, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll check in 10 minutes


Well you know!!!!
You didn't say .325 or 3/8.
I found one for you!!
I did also find 2 total superbars. .063 3/8 18" 3003 mount.
Both new.
Found a couple of husky bars.
And I don't own a husky.

Sort of sad. Lol


----------



## Knobby57 (May 5, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Well you know!!!!
> You didn't say .325 or 3/8.
> I found one for you!!
> I did also find 2 total superbars. .063 3/8 18" 3003 mount.
> ...


My bad lol I could use both . I have one husky and would love to make they number 0


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 5, 2015)

Beige Buick. 
I'll fire up the 090. 
You'll find me.


----------



## Gravedigger (May 5, 2015)

I'm really thinking about attending if it's not too late. Can someone teach me how to adjust a couple carbs correctly on a couple saws? I can hear what good running saw sounds like BUT I can't seem to be able to adjust one to sound good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2015)

Gravedigger said:


> I'm really thinking about attending if it's not too late. Can someone teach me how to adjust a couple carbs correctly on a couple saws? I can hear what good running saw sounds like BUT I can't seem to be able to adjust one to sound good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Naw, it ain't ever too late, you're more than welcome..
There will be alot of smart cookies here when it comes to saws n stuff..


----------



## showrguy (May 5, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Well you know!!!!
> You didn't say .325 or 3/8.
> I found one for you!!
> I did also find 2 total superbars. .063 3/8 18" 3003 mount.
> ...


Hey Rob,
You bringin them husky bars along ??
I could use a small mount 3/8" .050, 72dl............friend of mine is looking for the same thing in husky large mount...
I got 1 husky to pass on to someone else...other than that I'm 100% creamsicle...


----------



## Knobby57 (May 5, 2015)

Can we have a tug of war ??? Stihl guys verse husky guys 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hey Rob,
> You bringin them husky bars along ??
> I could use a small mount 3/8" .050, 72dl............friend of mine is looking for the same thing in husky large mount...
> I got 1 husky to pass on to someone else...other than that I'm 100% creamsicle...


I'll bring what I got!!!!!!


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> This 064 will take a hd2 filter . I'm not sure if they had different filters available . My air filter cover is plastic . The nob looks the same as my 660 and 460 . If that will work I can swipe one off one of mine for you to use
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


If it is the metal cover it is a different knob to go with the flat mesh filter. You would have to swap out the carb base plate to the HD filter and cover setup as the stud for the filter is different.

Have you tried a washer and a 5mm nut over the mesh filter to hold it in place?


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

Gravedigger said:


> I'm really thinking about attending if it's not too late. Can someone teach me how to adjust a couple carbs correctly on a couple saws? I can hear what good running saw sounds like BUT I can't seem to be able to adjust one to sound good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Howdy neighbor. 
KEith


----------



## farmer steve (May 6, 2015)

Gravedigger said:


> I'm really thinking about attending if it's not too late. Can someone teach me how to adjust a couple carbs correctly on a couple saws? I can hear what good running saw sounds like BUT I can't seem to be able to adjust one to sound good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


should i put you on the list?


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

Chuck. I plan on bringing the bar for you to look at as well.
Keith 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MGoBlue (May 6, 2015)

Put me down for bringing rolls (unless I missed someone else's previous) and a case of bottled water. If there is anything else I can bring, lmk.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> If it is the metal cover it is a different knob to go with the flat mesh filter. You would have to swap out the carb base plate to the HD filter and cover setup as the stud for the filter is different.
> 
> Have you tried a washer and a 5mm nut over the mesh filter to hold it in place?



I looked at the IPL and it looks like all covers use the same nut. It does not specifically show it on the metal one but looks like it


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 6, 2015)

Anyone have a 42" .404 bar that fits an 076
?


----------



## showrguy (May 6, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Anyone have a 42" .404 bar that fits an 076
> ?


I have a 41" .404 ES that lives on one of my 880's, if you need one to try.....


----------



## Knobby57 (May 6, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Anyone have a 42" .404 bar that fits an 076
> ?


 I have a brand new 30 " ES .404 bar 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

I'll be bringing the large mount 36" .063 3/8 lightweight that was pictured earlier.


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 6, 2015)

I have a brand new 36" Windsor bar but really would like to max out my 36" Alaskan. 

Showrguy are you offering to sell or just test drive it on my saw? I'm up for trades or just outright buying it if it's for sale. 

Thanks all.


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 6, 2015)

Here's a half ass pic of what I got to offer.


----------



## showrguy (May 6, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> I have a brand new 36" Windsor bar but really would like to max out my 36" Alaskan.
> 
> Showrguy are you offering to sell or just test drive it on my saw? I'm up for trades or just outright buying it if it's for sale.
> 
> Thanks all.


Naw, I would'nt want to sell it, I thought you might be looking to mount one up to see how she does...


----------



## MGoBlue (May 6, 2015)

I'd like a large mount Husky 32" or longer bar if anyone has extra.


----------



## redfin (May 6, 2015)

Blue, are you gonna bring your 610? It will give me something to look forward to build mine.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> I'd like a large mount Husky 32" or longer bar if anyone has extra.


I think I have an adapter if you wanted to pick up one of the stihl bars to fit.


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 6, 2015)

Appreciate it showrguy. May need to take you up on that offer my 076 has yet to see wood.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 6, 2015)

redfin said:


> Blue, are you gonna bring your 610? It will give me something to look forward to build mine.


Absolutely! Wagnerworks should have a bar and chain for me which will allow some cookie cuttin'.




psuiewalsh said:


> I think I have an adapter if you wanted to pick up one of the stihl bars to fit.



Definitely an option I'd consider, thanks.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

Ill tag it tonight

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 6, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Can we have a tug of war ??? Stihl guys verse husky guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


  I'll just say this: The only good Husky is a (fill in the blank) Husky........ To be continued....


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

Haters going to hate.
Will say that it was about 85% stihl and chevy last year though.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 6, 2015)

Oh, Please. It's just for fun right?


----------



## redfin (May 6, 2015)

Wees gonna peel those blinders off sat Duane.


----------



## 38f20 (May 6, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I'll just say this: The only good Husky is an (ORANGE) Husky........ To be continued....


I filled in the blank for ya!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 6, 2015)

redfin said:


> Wees gonna peel those blinders off sat Duane.


 I'll be packin a few Husky's...... and a few Stihl's. I have only one criteria: LOUD


----------



## 38f20 (May 6, 2015)

Don't worry chuck, this state worker is on lunch break. Lol.


----------



## farmer steve (May 6, 2015)

38f20 said:


> I filled in the blank for ya!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 6, 2015)

Weather forecast looks awesome


FRIDAY...MOSTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 80S. SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH.
.FRIDAY NIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE LOWER 60S.
.SATURDAY...MOSTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 80S.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE LOWER 60S.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 6, 2015)

Duane, hope you're packin' some square ground chain, them's fightin' words. LOL Wait, do you own any stock(ish) saws???


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 6, 2015)

Stock saws get car sick. They have to stay home  


Square ground chain is on my bucket list. For now, I'm round filed. Most of what I bring is going to be as-is. I have been dealing with some family stuff that has kept me busy. Thankfully, it looks stable enough for a little road trip on Saturday!


----------



## farmer steve (May 6, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Stock saws get car sick. They have to stay home



uh o.hope my 036 don't puke on the way. it might have to ride in the back.


----------



## showrguy (May 6, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Weather forecast looks awesome
> 
> 
> FRIDAY...MOSTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 80S. SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH.
> ...



I saw that, the mid 80's in early May ??? WTF ??? You guys think we should cancel due to "excessive heat".... ????

Everything is bright green around here this year, compared to last year, when things were just starting to open up ...
My porches are green, my shingles are green, we're right smack in the middle of pollen season in the woods of central Pa.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2015)

I'll have 36,41,48,59 for folks to try on 3002 mount Stihl....
16&72 if I can find them.....


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

If you can't find a 72 you have some serious stuff.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farmer steve (May 6, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'll have 36,41,48,59 for folks to try on 3002 mount Stihl....
> 16&72 if I can find them.....


Hi Rob.are you bringing that 30 lb.monster?


----------



## gary s (May 6, 2015)

With all this big saw talk I hate to ask but does anyone have a MS241 I could try? As this old worn out man ages I use my 261 a lot more than my 044 and some days an even lighter saw would be nice.


----------



## gary s (May 6, 2015)

I finally got some of the little hydraulic cylinders, they're cute, I'll bring 3, 2 were spoken for and one for the raffle table.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> With all this big saw talk I hate to ask but does anyone have a MS241 I could try? As this old worn out man ages I use my 261 a lot more than my 044 and some days an even lighter saw would be nice.


I'll have a 026 and a 028 you can try


----------



## dff110 (May 6, 2015)

Unfortunately looks like I have to back out this year. I have a customer with 3, 800hp blowers that crashed on Monday. I've been busting ass all week. But still have to work through the weekend to get em back up and running.

You boys have fun, I'll be looking forward to seeing the pictures!

I really wanted to see those 2 man saws in action


----------



## farmer steve (May 6, 2015)

dff110 said:


> Unfortunately looks like I have to back out this year. I have a customer with 3, 800hp blowers that crashed on Monday. I've been busting ass all week. But still have to work through the weekend to get em back up and running.
> 
> You boys have fun, I'll be looking forward to seeing the pictures!
> 
> I really wanted to see those 2 man saws in action


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> With all this big saw talk I hate to ask but does anyone have a MS241 I could try? As this old worn out man ages I use my 261 a lot more than my 044 and some days an even lighter saw would be nice.


Maybe Kris has one of the little shindaiwas for you to test drive.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farmer steve (May 6, 2015)

pecan,blueberry and apple pie saturday guys.


----------



## redfin (May 6, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> pecan,blueberry and apple pie saturday guys.



Woot! Thanks man. Just was tellin wifey last night you mentioned pecan pie, its been a long time since I had some "good" pecan.


----------



## redfin (May 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> With all this big saw talk I hate to ask but does anyone have a MS241 I could try? As this old worn out man ages I use my 261 a lot more than my 044 and some days an even lighter saw would be nice.



I have a 261 I ported that may be a couple grams lighter you could run. Its not 241 light, but its fun.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2015)

AND A PARTNER gas cap!!!!!!
A friends problem I will bring.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 6, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> AND A PARTNER gas cap!!!!!!
> A friends problem I will bring.



Are you looking for one or bringing one? I have the p70 and the K12 for projects if he likes.


----------



## Gravedigger (May 6, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> should i put you on the list?


I'm pretty sure I can attend unless someone backs out of overtime and they make me work. Low man.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (May 6, 2015)

I just got 2 more in the mail from randy my 044 and a 026 so i be bring 9 beauties with me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> Hi Rob.are you bringing that 30 lb.monster?


Otay!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Are you looking for one or bringing one? I have the p70 and the K12 for projects if he likes.


Looking for a cap!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> With all this big saw talk I hate to ask but does anyone have a MS241 I could try? As this old worn out man ages I use my 261 a lot more than my 044 and some days an even lighter saw would be nice.


I got a 200 rear handle and should be able to find an 024.


----------



## glock37 (May 6, 2015)

I got a 024 that can be tried out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> If you can't find a 72 you have some serious stuff.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


It should be with the 84"..... But it's not there.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> With all this big saw talk I hate to ask but does anyone have a MS241 I could try? As this old worn out man ages I use my 261 a lot more than my 044 and some days an even lighter saw would be nice.


 I got a lil 230 you are welcome to give a spin around the block 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 6, 2015)

Man... You guys are excited! Lol. I am, as always, way behind. 

Thanks so much for all the leg work on the 064 filter knob. I just have the standard mesh filter. 

I can bring along my little shindiawa 360. It's an awesome little saw. I figured on loading up the trailer with lots of saws to pass along, but I don't know if there will be room! We have some serious peeps coming out for this. 

So far I'm bringing all my huskies so we can beat on them, a few crappy cremesickles to sell off or trade for huskies, a shinny, baby dolmar, and a parts pile. I might be filing chain in the driveway

If anyone wants a project echo, pioneer, or poulan, let me know. 

What food or ???? do we still need chuck? I'm glad to bring some, but it seems like it's pretty covered.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 6, 2015)

What stihls are you looking to trade off 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## showrguy (May 6, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Man... You guys are excited! Lol. I am, as always, way behind.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the leg work on the 064 filter knob. I just have the standard mesh filter.
> 
> ...



I won't tell anybody what to bring when it comes to food.............Cuz, I could say, "bring #%^&&**()+", and you don't know how to make it, then it sucks, then everyone will talk bad about your %$^^*&(^*9868^^^%$%$&,,,,,,,,, that I told you to bring........ya see how that goes ????


----------



## glock37 (May 6, 2015)

We have to talk about something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (May 6, 2015)

Are you saying we as a group of weirdos that like to play with saws are likely to be crappy cooks . Well I'll tell you I make the best hot water soup around and it always last the same [emoji41]


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 6, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I won't tell anybody what to bring when it comes to food.............Cuz, I could say, "bring #%^&&**()+", and you don't know how to make it, then it sucks, then everyone will talk bad about your %$^^*&(^*9868^^^%$%$&,,,,,,,,, that I told you to bring........ya see how that goes ????


Lol... I make awesome pop tarts... Especially cherry.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 6, 2015)

Dibs on a pop tart . I like the plain blueberry 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## showrguy (May 7, 2015)

glock37 said:


> We have to talk about something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


????????????????????????????


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 7, 2015)

Bring a chair!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 7, 2015)

Tips for bars!!!!!

GB style. One rivet.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 7, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> If you can't find a 72 you have some serious stuff.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Found out I don't have a 72" bar. It's a 66".........
Have to look for a chain.........
And no chain yet for the 84". It's husky mount and I got to convert it.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 7, 2015)

*I looked up 84" , This bar uses 242 drive links of .375 pitch x .063 gauge chain - WP375 33RC or 224 drive links of .404 x .063 gauge chain - *
*
WOW*


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 7, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I won't tell anybody what to bring when it comes to food.............Cuz, I could say, "bring #%^&&**()+", and you don't know how to make it, then it sucks, then everyone will talk bad about your %$^^*&(^*9868^^^%$%$&,,,,,,,,, that I told you to bring........ya see how that goes ????


OK, I'll bring a mess. I can make a mess even if I don't have the proper ingredients. I just use whatever I have around and make a huge mess. Everyday occurrence......


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 7, 2015)

PICS?


----------



## Knobby57 (May 7, 2015)

I hope I'm not the first to stick my tip in the dirt !!!


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 7, 2015)

With the 84.......I'm waiting to refinance my home to buy a couple of chains. Lol
In a while here I'll buy a roll of big chain. 
Gotta be a 100'. A 25' won't give me 2 loops.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 7, 2015)

Chuck has a bunch up off the ground. I don't want any chain casualties either. I hand file, but on a jig in the basement.


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 7, 2015)

I had two of my finals moved from Friday to Wednesday I came home for the summer yesterday. I am going to some local dealers in my area to see if I can get any donations for the raffle. 

Only a few days left get what you can!


----------



## Knobby57 (May 7, 2015)

My dealer told me to go pound sand . He is old school and is not a believer in ported sawz[emoji33]


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 7, 2015)

It happens, I don't even mention ported saws when asking.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 7, 2015)

I kind of understand . I work at car dealership for my real job . I cringe when someone asks about performance parts 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## showrguy (May 7, 2015)

Got a start on setting up some wood to play with...
The monsters were leftovers from last year,,,,that big ass hunk of ash on the left I think is heavier than last year, I could feel the backhoe getting REAL light on the left side while positioning that hog....(you can't notice the slope in the picture) ....The maple actually lost some weight since then..
My work van (in the picture) will be at the end of the driveway...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 7, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## skippysphins (May 7, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> I had two of my finals moved from Friday to Wednesday I came home for the summer yesterday. I am going to some local dealers in my area to see if I can get any donations for the raffle. I got the donation s from my husky/jred dealer today .
> 
> Only a few days left get what you can!


----------



## skippysphins (May 7, 2015)

I will be attending the gtg . I think I will bring a 288 ,262, 562 , maybe a 385. 
Chuck do we need any leaf blowers to clean up ? What time can we get there?
I'm 2 plus hours .
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (May 7, 2015)

I will still check with my wife Saturday morning before I leave to make sure she I good , if she isn't you know where I will be .


----------



## showrguy (May 7, 2015)

Roasted/Smoked Pork butts went from 40 lbs. to more like 58 lbs............there a lil bigger this time a year, I guess...


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 7, 2015)

Like big butts??

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farmer steve (May 7, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Got a start on setting up some wood to play with...
> The monsters were leftovers from last year,,,,that big ass hunk of ash on the left I think is heavier than last year, I could feel the backhoe getting REAL light on the left side while positioning that hog....(you can't notice the slope in the picture) ....The maple actually lost some weight since then..
> My work van (in the picture) will be at the end of the driveway...View attachment 423235
> View attachment 423236


i guess that maple will be good for the - - - - y saws.


----------



## redfin (May 7, 2015)

Mr Chuck, thanks man. I know there's a lot of prep involved. We all do appreciate you and your wifes hard work.

I do believe there will be a Pa spring and fall gtg. If I can get our place sorted it may be short notice but I would like to host one this fall.


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 7, 2015)

Looking like I'm going to need to work this Saturday. Was hoping to move work to Sunday but as we all know it's Mother's Day . 

Will keep you posted if it changes. Thanks for welcoming me with open arms all.


----------



## showrguy (May 7, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Looking like I'm going to need to work this Saturday. Was hoping to move work to Sunday but as we all know it's Mother's Day .
> 
> Will keep you posted if it changes. Thanks for welcoming me with open arms all.


If work interferes with your first GTG, you need to quit that job !!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 7, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Like big butts??
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


I can't lie, and I bet you other saw nuts can't deny,
When a saw starts up with a muffler mod, slingin bar oil at my feet I get sprung.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 7, 2015)

redfin said:


> Mr Chuck, thanks man. I know there's a lot of prep involved. We all do appreciate you and your wifes hard work.
> 
> I do believe there will be a Pa spring and fall gtg. If I can get our place sorted it may be short notice but I would like to host one this fall.


Sweet! I too am open to a little gtg action here if you come up short.


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 7, 2015)

Unfortunately I work with my dad rofl.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 8, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I can't lie, and I bet you other saw nuts can't deny,
> When a saw starts up with a muffler mod, slingin bar oil at my feet I get sprung.


Must be a flippy cap.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 8, 2015)

I lied we ended up scheduling the job for Monday. I'm back in!!

Please take it easy on me though cause I'm not the most knowledgable chainsaw guy. I'm hoping to leave tomorrow feeling enlightened.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 8, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> I lied we ended up scheduling the job for Monday. I'm back in!!
> 
> Please take it easy on me though cause I'm not the most knowledgable chainsaw guy. I'm hoping to leave tomorrow feeling enlightened.


 Just stand next to me you will look smart in comparison [emoji19]


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## farmer steve (May 8, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Just stand next to me you will look smart in comparison [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he stands between me and you knobby he'll look like a genius.


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 8, 2015)

Also, seems like meat and stuff is pretty much covered. I plan on making potato salad and grilling up a bunch of veggies tonight. 

I'm sure this is a no no because we are going to running big, scary saws but is there going to be any beer flowing at all?


----------



## glock37 (May 8, 2015)

May be after saws are run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravedigger (May 8, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Please take it easy on me though cause I'm not the most knowledgable chainsaw guy. I'm hoping to leave tomorrow feeling enlightened.


 
This is why I'm attending


----------



## redfin (May 8, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> if he stands between me and you knobby he'll look like a genius.



Ill just stand in da back and y'all can call me what ever names you want


----------



## showrguy (May 8, 2015)

I put the pork on this morning, should be done by about this time tomorrow ...lol..
And no, I was'nt drinkin beer at 10am, that was added to the piggie...


----------



## Knobby57 (May 8, 2015)

I guess it's time to maybe sharpen a chain or too


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## glock37 (May 8, 2015)

Ribs are cooked grilled and chilled heat them for dinner sat there 9 racks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (May 8, 2015)

Oh heres a pic







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (May 8, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I guess it's time to maybe sharpen a chain or too
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working


i'm getting ready to put some new ones on but they still will need a little "work".


----------



## glock37 (May 8, 2015)

We may have fun sawing but eating is gonna be epic !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 8, 2015)

Well guys I don't want to be posting this but I'm not going to be there tomorrow. I hate to not be there but I've got to be in pine grove tomorrow. Can't wiggle free from this one


----------



## glock37 (May 8, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Well guys I don't want to be posting this but I'm not going to be there tomorrow. I hate to not be there but I've got to be in pine grove tomorrow. Can't wiggle free from this one


come on after if your close


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 8, 2015)

I would love to but I'm tied up pretty much all day


----------



## Knobby57 (May 8, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> I would love to but I'm tied up pretty much all day


Unlike button 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 8, 2015)

Me too


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 8, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Well guys I don't want to be posting this but I'm not going to be there tomorrow. I hate to not be there but I've got to be in pine grove tomorrow. Can't wiggle free from this one


Sorry to hear that. It sounds like we might have something close by in the fall. Maybe see you then?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 8, 2015)

For the people that have not been to a GTG, this is about as nice a bunch of folks as you have ever been around. I swear we all have the same DNA or something..... This is all about chainsaws, not who's smart or who's green. So ask anyone you see if there is something you are needing lessons on.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 8, 2015)

WHAT!..?!!?...!. You can't be out! 


Nate66n1 said:


> Well guys I don't want to be posting this but I'm not going to be there tomorrow. I hate to not be there but I've got to be in pine grove tomorrow. Can't wiggle free from this one



I'm home from work and ready to get ready... It's been quite a week.

I ran my old lombard 650 a few months ago, but I can get it started so I think it's missing he ride. It's a fun ole girl... Slow and steady


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 8, 2015)

I know this sucks for sure but I'm sure this won't be the last gtg lol.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 8, 2015)

All loaded up....heading out at 530 am


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 8, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> All loaded up....heading out at 530 am


Got sick of works stupidity so I just left to get ready.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 8, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> this sucks for sure



Agreed. Now the Stihl to Husky ratio just got a lot closer!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 8, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> All loaded up....heading out at 530 am


Got sick of works stupidity so I just left to get ready.


----------



## redfin (May 8, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> All loaded up....heading out at 530 am



Jeese man where do you live? Ill be pullin out around 8


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 8, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Agreed. Now the Stihl to Husky ratio just got a lot closer!



I have the old 3120 on loan. I will try to start it up in the AM. Keep fingers crossed. Sorry Nate and his 084 collection will not be there.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 8, 2015)

redfin said:


> Jeese man where do you live? Ill be pullin out around 8



It says spencer ny under his picture...


----------



## redfin (May 8, 2015)

I don't see avatars on my phone Keith. Thanks.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 8, 2015)

redfin said:


> Jeese man where do you live? Ill be pullin out around 8


Gotta get a good parking spot? I'm pushing 3 plus hr drive without potty breaks


----------



## Knobby57 (May 8, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Well guys I don't want to be posting this but I'm not going to be there tomorrow. I hate to not be there but I've got to be in pine grove tomorrow. Can't wiggle free from this one


Oh no you going to miss a sweet ported 660


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Grey (May 8, 2015)

Chili simmered all day today. In the 'fridge tonight and ready for tomorrow. See y'all soon.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 8, 2015)

I'm loading up my crap[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]I'm going to need a bigger boat !!!!


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## s13rymos (May 8, 2015)

Can someone give me rough directions? google maps is not my friend right now.. ill be coming from 81..


----------



## showrguy (May 8, 2015)

s13rymos said:


> Can someone give me rough directions? google maps is not my friend right now.. ill be coming from 81..


If your coming 81 south, go across the river, take rts.11/15 north towards Marysville, go around the mountain, turn left between specialty bakers and marysville bank (park drive, I think)
stay on that road 1.6 miles, turn left on Cold Springs rd. take your next left on Deerpath 1st driveway on the right.. # 70
Total distance from 81 is about 2 1/2 miles..

Really sucks that Nate can't make it !!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta give that boy a call...


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 8, 2015)

Sorry guys, just got home from the races. Alot to miss out on tomorrow for sure. I'll be looking forward to pics and good stories though. Oh yeah and all that dang food


----------



## showrguy (May 9, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Sorry guys, just got home from the races. Alot to miss out on tomorrow for sure. I'll be looking forward to pics and good stories though. Oh yeah and all that dang food


I know what happened...
Yer afraid my ported 880 will smoke yer ported 084, so ya bailed out ?????
Btw, I did try and call you bowt an hour or so ago....
Yer gonna need a doctors excuse for this one mister !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit;; i gotta get to bed....It's been a longggggggg day..


----------



## stihlboy (May 9, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I know what happened...
> Yer afraid my ported 880 will smoke yer ported 084, so ya bailed out ?????
> Btw, I did try and call you bowt an hour or so ago....
> Yer gonna need a doctors excuse for this one mister !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I'm not scared bout your 880 mine runs a 12 tooth sprocket with authority......  how long is this thing? I may be able to show up... but it would be late...


----------



## farmer steve (May 9, 2015)

showrguy said:


> If your coming 81 south, go across the river, take rts.11/15 north towards Marysville, go around the mountain, turn left between specialty bakers and marysville bank (park drive, I think)
> stay on that road 1.6 miles, turn left on Cold Springs rd. take your next left on Deerpath 1st driveway on the right.. # 70
> Total distance from 81 is about 2 1/2 miles..
> 
> Really sucks that Nate can't make it !!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta give that boy a call...





s13rymos said:


> Can someone give me rough directions? google maps is not my friend right now.. ill be coming from 81..



watch for signs.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Gtg day! Gotta keep the husky ratio up


----------



## Knobby57 (May 9, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Gtg day! Gotta keep the husky ratio up


I'll counter act that !!


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Jere39 (May 9, 2015)

Leaving here in 10 minutes, then I'll have a 2-1/2 hour drive to think of all the stuff I forgot. Weather looks great, if not a little (maybe 20 degrees or so too warm). See you all. This will be a real learning experience for me.


----------



## farmer steve (May 9, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Gtg day! Gotta keep the husky ratio up


Where's the dislike button?


----------



## MGoBlue (May 9, 2015)

Where's the dislike button for the comment on the dislike button?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 9, 2015)




----------



## skippysphins (May 9, 2015)

Oops I over slept be hurry up . need to pack and go


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 9, 2015)

Is there any number we can contact if we have trouble finding the place? My gps seemed to know where it is but you know how those things can be.


----------



## farmer steve (May 9, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> Is there any number we can contact if we have trouble finding the place? My gps seemed to know where it is but you know how those things can be.


just sent you a pm.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 9, 2015)

Have the saws loaded, need the passengers.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knobby57 (May 9, 2015)

Someone is early










Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Gravedigger (May 9, 2015)

loaded and leaving an hour late 11 am eta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche965 (May 9, 2015)

Sure sounds like a great time. You all be safe. Get the vids out when you can!


----------



## skippysphins (May 9, 2015)

Just left better late then never


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 9, 2015)

We're running a little late guys. And I have one friend who ended up coming too.


----------



## PA Dan (May 9, 2015)

Almost one in the afternoon and no activity pics yet? Come on guys im stuck at work until 3 help a brother out!


----------



## farmer steve (May 9, 2015)

stupid phone


----------



## Icehouse (May 9, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> stupid phone


Why would you call your phone stupid.lol have a great time wish I were there


----------



## Mastermind (May 9, 2015)

I did get a phone call. 

It sounds like they are having a blast.


----------



## Mastermind (May 9, 2015)

Farmer Steve's pics.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 9, 2015)

Those pa boys know how to do it right! I had a great time and got to chat with some awesome people. I also got to run some pretty outstanding saws...oh and some great running huskies too lol! Thank you chuck for hosting and to all that helped him out. I just wish I didn't have too leave early. ..but the drive was well worth it!!!!


----------



## Perry pioneer (May 9, 2015)

More pics please. Looks like a beautiful place to do this, lots of fun I'm sure.


----------



## farmer steve (May 9, 2015)

a big thank you to showrguy and his wife for a fantastic GTG.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 9, 2015)

Big thank you to showerguy and family. Excellent food and a great time. I think we did a good job of mulching your drive.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porsche965 (May 9, 2015)

I love those Goonies you guys are working on. Those, will in short order tell you what your saw has.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 9, 2015)

If I post a vid that someone doesn't want shown, LMK and I' gladly remove it.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 9, 2015)




----------



## farmer steve (May 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I did get a phone call.
> 
> It sounds like they are having a blast.


and everybody loved the PIE.


----------



## Grey (May 9, 2015)

Chuck, Tracy and all the others who worked so hard to put this thing together. THANK YOU for putting on a stellar event.


----------



## Grey (May 9, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


>



Who's Jred (DozerDan?)


----------



## MGoBlue (May 9, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Yup


Grey said:


> Who's Jred (DozerDan?)


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

You can see a trend with a favorite saw of the day...lol


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Documented proof of Chuck touching a Husky!!!!! Look at that smile!




Duane showing us where not to put our hands.



This is all a stihl this size can handle


----------



## Jere39 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks to all who showed me, shared a saw with me, or taught me something today. And special Thanks to Chuck and Tracy host and hostess of a great day. A couple pictures I took today:


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Great food today... I'm not sure I even remember the saws after the pork.... Ribs, chile, whoopie and pecan pies... All things that make me smile more than a ported saw.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 9, 2015)

Cool thing about gtgs....you meet people or you only see others once a year and you can consider them friends


----------



## Gravedigger (May 9, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> a big thank you to showrguy and his wife for a fantastic GTG.



Thank You

Had a good time watching all the toys oh I meant to work saws.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Gravedigger said:


> Thank You
> 
> Had a good time watching all the toys oh I meant to work saws.


Seriously.... My wife might see this thread.... "Work Saws".


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 9, 2015)

Gravedigger said:


> Thank You
> 
> Had a good time watching all the toys oh I meant to work saws.


Dan help you get your Makita squared away?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Harassing the young guy


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Soooome of you guys... Ran off and I didn't even get to say bye. Great to see you all again and meet some new faces as well. Bret's right.....It's crazy how I'm talking to people around home and say, "my buddy from Arboristsite was saying...." And I've only met most of you twice.

Good times.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Raffle fodder.... Aka, dinner


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 9, 2015)

Big thanks to shower guy and his family for hosting such an awesome event. 

Also, thanks to farmer Steve and stihl 041s for finally getting my 076 super into some wood. 

Skippyphins thanks for the winning raffle ticket as well!!

Here are a few pics I got along the way...


----------



## Gravedigger (May 9, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Dan help you get your Makita squared away?
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Yes he did now I need to do it myself. I just don't trust myself yet as I seized the first saw I rebuilt a carb on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

Chree sebenty tooooo


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 9, 2015)

Gravedigger said:


> Yes he did now I need to do it myself. I just don't trust myself yet as I seized the first saw I rebuilt a carb on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That will make a nice milling saw.
It ran strong.


----------



## showrguy (May 9, 2015)

Great seeing you guys today, I'm whupped, heading to the hot tub..
Will check in later..
Chuck


----------



## s13rymos (May 9, 2015)

Big thanks to showrguy and the rest of the crew for putting on a great gtg! it was good to finally put faces to some names... I learned alot today and got to run some awesome saws.. I cant wait for the next one!


----------



## redfin (May 9, 2015)

Tracy and Chuck thanks again for a wonderful day. I just walked I the door. Great to shake hands with a couple new fellas.


----------



## Mastermind (May 9, 2015)

I'll make it up there someday.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

We're only 13 hours from ya and we validate parking!


----------



## redfin (May 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll make it up there someday.



Your work was well represented today man.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 9, 2015)

Documented proof of Chuck touching a Husky!!!!! Look at that smile!


This needed reposted at least once!!

I also would like to thank each and every one of you that let me run your non-stock saws. I really appreciate it. This year I came home one less. Hopefully next time we meet, I'll be able to share a ripper.  It's really hard to pick the saw that left the biggest impression, the scar 395... wws385... the jonsey 2171... Now I get to go through ported saw (crack) withdraw!

And Keith, I never did get a long bar so I need to get that adapter back to ya.


----------



## skippysphins (May 9, 2015)

Hey everyone had a blast today . Wes , john , Dan , chuck , Brett , great conversation s. Hope too do it again . soon .
Brett's race saw was super fast ! As was his 064 . I ran a 661 its definitely adjusts ..
A great bunch of guys , made for a awesome day. Hope everyone made it home safe .


----------



## skippysphins (May 9, 2015)

To hosts thank you I hope you have the clan again food and hospitality was awesome! Randy you missed out on some perfect pies buddy . I ate some for you lol.


----------



## showrguy (May 9, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Documented proof of Chuck touching a Husky!!!!! Look at that smile!
> 
> 
> This needed reposted at least once!!
> ...



I gota bunch of Stihl's, and only one temporary Husky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm happy to see that it was documented, I only had to work on one saw today...there it is !!!!!

lol..

Oh, and that chick on the 2013 Stihl calendar in the top right,,,,,,,,,,,,,,she is a freakin knockout....Yummy....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 9, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I gota bunch of Stihl's, and only one temporary Husky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm happy to see that it was documented, I only had to work on one saw today...there it is !!!!!...


Excuses.... 

Thanks again chuck. Awesome spread...


----------



## farmer steve (May 10, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Yup.



Jason i checked on the 610 mix ratio and mfg says 16-1. at it was in 1959.


----------



## MGoBlue (May 10, 2015)

Wow, thanks. I'm going to pull the muff and make sure I didn't do any damage, then she gets her own fuel can.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 10, 2015)

I want to add my thanks to Chuck & Tracey for hosting us. It was a Hot Time in Marysville for sure. I have some "footage" to post if I can figure out how.....


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 10, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Wow, thanks. I'm going to pull the muff and make sure I didn't do any damage, then she gets her own fuel can.


You can run 32:1 in it. The 16:1 was with 30w motor oil


----------



## Mastermind (May 10, 2015)

redfin said:


> Your work was well represented today man.



Well that's good I reckon.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 10, 2015)

..... Someone had a thing for mastermind stickers 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Knobby57 (May 10, 2015)

I had a great time yesterday!!! I ran some saws . But those Amazing ribs!!!!!!!!!!!!!holy crap where they good ribs. Did I saw they where good ribs ?? They where great !!!!!! Showerguy thanks for doing this again . 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Mastermind (May 10, 2015)

Porting saws is a silly fad. 

It will pass soon........sorta like pet rocks.


----------



## Knobby57 (May 10, 2015)

I had a great time yesterday!!! I ran some saws . But those Amazing ribs!!!!!!!!!!!!!holy crap where they good ribs. Did I saw they where good ribs ?? They where great !!!!!! Showerguy thanks for doing this again . 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> ..... Someone had a thing for mastermind stickers
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone when I should be working





Mastermind said:


> Porting saws is a silly fad.
> 
> It will pass soon........sorta like pet rocks.



Randy, I dunno if you know, but, that is Dozerdan on the right, and member Grey on the left..


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

Gotta few shots from the wifey's camera, I did'nt have time to take many pictures, but here's a group shot of what's left of the group..
Some came and had to leave early..


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

A few shots from yesterday...


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

Some of the carnage left behind...


----------



## lead farmer (May 10, 2015)

a bunch of us stayed till 7:00 trying to help Chuck to clean up the mess to no avail.....he was still eating when we left . Had a great time, thanks for everything Chuck & Tracey.........................by the way this is my first post and second GTG


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 10, 2015)

Had a piece of my pie last night and was thinking.... If there was a 661 and a pecan pie on the raffle table, I would definitely choose the 661, sell it and buy approximately 300 more pecan pies


----------



## redfin (May 10, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> a bunch of us stayed till 7:00 trying to help Chuck to clean up the mess to no avail.....he was still eating when we left . Had a great time, thanks for everything Chuck & Tracey.........................by the way this is my first post and second GTG



Holy crap man you found your keyboard! Good for you!


----------



## lead farmer (May 10, 2015)

redfin said:


> Holy crap man you found your keyboard! Good for you man!


yah just a little slow here in Orrstown.....sorta like my saws


----------



## spencerpaving (May 10, 2015)

Gotta admit chuck ...you had some big wood yesterday!


----------



## farmer steve (May 10, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Wow, thanks. I'm going to pull the muff and make sure I didn't do any damage, then she gets her own fuel can.


http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...71fa801620283c4688256aff001e652f?OpenDocument
didn't know if you ever looked here or not Jason.


----------



## BigOakAdot (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> A few shots from yesterday...View attachment 423800
> View attachment 423801


I'm glad you were able to document my first cookie fail with the 076 lol.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 10, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Porting saws is a silly fad.
> 
> It will pass soon........sorta like pet rocks.


Once you teach the design engineers how to build an engine? Kind of like a dentist; always trying to put yourself out of business.....


----------



## skippysphins (May 10, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> a bunch of us stayed till 7:00 trying to help Chuck to clean up the mess to no avail.....he was still eating when we left . Had a great time, thanks for everything Chuck & Tracey.........................by the way this is my first post and second GTG


It was nice to meet you buddy had a bunch of good laughs with you.


----------



## farmer steve (May 10, 2015)

BigOakAdot said:


> I'm glad you were able to document my first cookie fail with the 076 lol.


never YOU. blame it on the wood or saw .


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

One more from this morning..



lead farmer said:


> a bunch of us stayed till 7:00 trying to help Chuck to clean up the mess to no avail.....he was still eating when we left . Had a great time, thanks for everything Chuck & Tracey.........................by the way this is my first post and second GTG


It was good to see your crew again, lotsa fun..
I think you're gettin better at this, since a year ago you...

1-Learned how to use a computer..
2-Ran my saws for a long time without breaking something..
3-Did not try to steal my MMWS 441m-tronic..

Hell, by next year you just might be an allright guy !!!!!! lol


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Gotta admit chuck ...you had some big wood yesterday!


Thank you for noticing............I think 

You must be afraid of our cooking though..
This was the 2nd time now you left just when it was time to eat !!

Was good to see you again Bret.


----------



## lead farmer (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> One more from this morning..View attachment 423821
> 
> 
> It was good to see your crew again, lotsa fun..
> ...


yah who said you cant teach a old dog new tricks....if I could just get some cool saying and a pic in the square id be almost pooofeshinool


----------



## glock37 (May 10, 2015)

Just pulled in at home What a great time everyone was fantastic , all the saws where awesome 
Thanks chuck and tracy for hosting a bunch of saw nuts 

The food was plentiful to say the least 

It would have been rough to drive 3 1/2 hrs after that meal and fun we had all day i was whipped 

Once again thanks to chuck and tracy thank you !!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerpaving (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Thank you for noticing............I think
> 
> You must be afraid of our cooking though..
> This was the 2nd time now you left just when it was time to eat !!
> ...


Next year....kids will be older...I hate leaving early but was well worth the few hours I was there..good time!


----------



## lead farmer (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> One more from this morning..View attachment 423821
> 
> 
> It was good to see your crew again, lotsa fun..
> ...


does that mean we havin it again next year...if so ill work on my thieving ability


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

Here is a before and after picture of Bret (spencerpaving) running his bike saw...............that thing sure draws a crowd !!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 10, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> does that mean we havin it again next year...if so ill work on my thieving ability


You do seem to get attached to saws. Lol
Almost intimate.....


----------



## farmer steve (May 10, 2015)

great turnout. a total of 26 members from 3 states.


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> great turnout. a total of 26 members from 3 states.


I dunno if my buddy Jile, the Timberwolf guy signed the book, he is actually a member, but I've never seen him post..I noticed he did'nt have a nametag on..
His screen name is Mr Timberwolf.......Maybe he'll chime in ??


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I dunno if my buddy Jile, the Timberwolf guy signed the book, he is actually a member, but I've never seen him post..I noticed he did'nt have a nametag on..
> His screen name is Mr Timberwolf.......Maybe he'll chime in ??


Chuck it was a great show.
Relaxed. Set up well. Indecent food.(not autocorrect mistake. It was that good)
Just trying to meet everyone took time.


----------



## farmer steve (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I dunno if my buddy Jile, the Timberwolf guy signed the book, he is actually a member, but I've never seen him post..I noticed he did'nt have a nametag on..
> His screen name is Mr Timberwolf.......Maybe he'll chime in ??


he did sign the book . make that 27 members.


----------



## Grey (May 10, 2015)

Thanks again to all of you who_ didn't _eat the venison chili. I'm canning all the leftovers today. 15 pint Ball jars and dinner for tonight. Yummmmmy!


----------



## farmer steve (May 10, 2015)

Grey said:


> Thanks again to all of you who_ didn't _eat the venison chili. I'm canning all the leftovers today. 15 pint Ball jars and dinner for tonight. Yummmmmy!


i had a bowl and it was great. but today my wife doesn't think so though.


----------



## glock37 (May 10, 2015)

For everyone at the Pa GTG here's my Rib Recipe




Ribs!


1 Pack of Ribs (3) (From Sam’s Club)

13”x17” Pan

Aluminum Foil Heavy Duty

Pam Cooking Spray

Garlic Powder

Crushed Red Peppers

Lemon Pepper

Black Pepper

Parsley Flakes




Start with 3 racks of ribs unfrozen is best


Using a 13”x 17” Pan Sprayed with Pam .


Place the Ribs face up in the pan side by side not on edge !


Coat the ribs with Garlic Powder until all meat on the up side is covered


Sprinkle Crushed red Pepper, Parsley Flakes,Lemon Pepper ,Ground Black Pepper


Place 1 ½ cups of water in Pan under the ribs , Cover Pan with Heavy Duty aluminum Foil Roll Edges tightly Place ribs in Fridge Over night until your ready to Cook them


Turn Oven on to 300 Degrees Place Pan in Oven for 3 to 3 ½ hrs do not uncover !


When time is up remove ribs from pan to grill using care not too separate ribs from bones and onto grill , Heat until Surface is bubbling coat with your Favorite sauce and flip and do other side remove ribs and cut into 2 or 3 rib pieces !


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 10, 2015)

Not only do you get info about saws on this site but you can learn to cook too lol.


----------



## redfin (May 10, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> yah just a little slow here in Orrstown.....sorta like my saws


But you have the winning race chain? You gots to put that square filing education to work now.


----------



## glock37 (May 10, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Not only do you get info about saws on this site but you can learn to cook too lol.


If your sawing you gotta eat after !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

Nate66n1 said:


> Not only do you get info about saws on this site but you can learn to cook too lol.


Allright, so lets hear your lame ass excuse as to why you were'nt here yesterday..
Or do you really have a good excuse ???


----------



## Knobby57 (May 10, 2015)

Grey said:


> Who's Jred (DozerDan?)


 At the end of the night he turned that little fireball up s bit I believe 16 k . It was ripping 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## redfin (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Allright, so lets hear your lame ass excuse as to why you were'nt here yesterday..
> Or do you really have a good excuse ???



The only really good excuse is a new rich woman that just came out of a long drawn out divorse settlement and was looking for some young dude with suspenders to share her newfound freedom and wealth on.


----------



## showrguy (May 10, 2015)

That's damm funny right there !!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 10, 2015)

Ha... Mike, I was gonna ask for your recipe... Thank you!


----------



## glock37 (May 10, 2015)

redfin said:


> The only really good excuse is a new rich woman that just came out of a long drawn out divorse settlement and was looking for some young dude with suspenders to share her newfound freedom and wealth on.



You can get that any day but a GTG with a bunch of great saws and awesome food comes once or twice a lifetime 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> That's damm funny right there !!



I said good but not acceptable. He could have stopped at the saw shop first with her and then brought her along.


----------



## Grey (May 10, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i had a bowl and it was great. but today my wife doesn't think so though.


And there weren't even any beans in it.


----------



## lead farmer (May 10, 2015)

redfin said:


> But you have the winning race chain? You gots to put that square filing education to work now.


the only file I found was a half round bastard................................ill let the square fileling up to the pros............I just saw im a lurker now


----------



## lead farmer (May 10, 2015)

glock37 said:


> For everyone at the Pa GTG here's my Rib Recipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought there was a hint of klotz oil in there, maybe just a dash


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (May 10, 2015)

redfin said:


> Holy crap man you found your keyboard! Good for you!


Redfin


redfin said:


> Holy crap man you found your keyboard! Good for you!


hey redfin it took him a half hr to write all that. And he had his wife's glasses on to


----------



## redfin (May 10, 2015)

sthil 660 cutter said:


> Redfin
> 
> hey redfin it took him a half hr to write all that. And he had his wife's glasses on to


Baby steps man.


----------



## gary s (May 10, 2015)

My only complaint about the day was that my gut ran out of room before I got to eat everything that I wanted. I really intended to get some venison chili but after the ribs and pork and all that appeared on my first plate I just couldn't do it. Thanks to all!


----------



## redfin (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Here is a before and after picture of Bret (spencerpaving) running his bike saw...............that thing sure draws a crowd !!View attachment 423876
> View attachment 423877


Look at the dumb guy in the middle asking silly questions like why does an engine on a saw get hot quicker than the same on a bike.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, what a dork. 

Where can I get some of those goofy files?


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Allright, so lets hear your lame ass excuse as to why you were'nt here yesterday..
> Or do you really have a good excuse ???


Well I'll just put it as marital problems. No excuses here chuck lol.


----------



## glock37 (May 10, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Ha... Mike, I was gonna ask for your recipe... Thank you!



No problem if and when u try let me know how they turn out or invite me over lol

Your welcome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 10, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Harassing the young guy



I will show my mom in the morning, she'll love it!


----------



## Grey (May 10, 2015)

BTW, who brought the 070(?) with 84"(?) bar the absolutely destroyed the big butt log? You are my hero!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 11, 2015)

Grey said:


> BTW, who brought the 070(?) with 84"(?) bar the absolutely destroyed the big butt log? You are my hero!


I brought the 090 with an 070 cover.
MM ported it.
59" bar. The 84" wa in the car.
Did you run it???
If not....why not?

Someone wanted to run a real light Stihl. An 024 maybe.
I brought a MS200. Never did find the guy.


----------



## Grey (May 11, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I brought the 090 with an 070 cover.
> MM ported it.
> 59" bar. The 84" wa in the car.
> Did you run it???
> ...


Ah hah! That explains a lot! That sure didn't sound or cut like a 070. I'll run it next time, hopefully this Fall(?) Thanks!


----------



## spencerpaving (May 11, 2015)

redfin said:


> Look at the dumb guy in the middle asking silly questions like why does an engine on a saw get hot quicker than the same on a bike.


ya know I wasn't gonna say anything lol


----------



## farmer steve (May 11, 2015)

Grey said:


> And there weren't even any beans in it.


venison also makes some serious CO/2.


----------



## redfin (May 11, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> ya know I wasn't gonna say anything lol



Makin fun of one self keeps the humilty in check ,or something like that.


----------



## Mastermind (May 11, 2015)

I'm watching the cattle in the field across the road pick..........hating I missed this GTG again. We had a cow lose her calf yesterday morning though.......I'm glad I was home. I'd have blamed myself if I wasn't here when that happened.


----------



## farmer steve (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm watching the cattle in the field across the road pick..........hating I missed this GTG again. We had a cow lose her calf yesterday morning though.......I'm glad I was home. I'd have blamed myself if I wasn't here when that happened.



that's always tough even if you are there to help. i know with having lambs even an hour can make a big difference. have you milked out the cow and saved the colostrum? you can freeze it for an emergency. that being said, there's always next year for our GTG.


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm watching the cattle in the field across the road pick..........hating I missed this GTG again. We had a cow lose her calf yesterday morning though.......I'm glad I was home. I'd have blamed myself if I wasn't here when that happened.


hey mastermind id like to get on your list for july not sure how to do this . these guys around here are pretty tough on me you know,brakin there saws and trying to steal them and such  do i need to get some of the heavy hitters to plead my case to you ?


----------



## spencerpaving (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> hey mastermind id like to get on your list for july not sure how to do this . these guys around here are pretty tough on me you know,brakin there saws and trying to steal them and such  do i need to get some of the heavy hitters to plead my case to you ?


Ohhh see how ya are! Lol!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm watching the cattle in the field across the road pick..........hating I missed this GTG again. We had a cow lose her calf yesterday morning though.......I'm glad I was home. I'd have blamed myself if I wasn't here when that happened.


 Sorry to hear that Randy. Maybe next time. Your fingerprints were everywhere. We dang near raffled off a white oval sticker


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Ohhh see how ya are! Lol!


dont worry bret i want to get a bastard saw also, still gona call you in the fall,....p.s my wifie thinks me crazy


----------



## farmer steve (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> dont worry bret i want to get a bastard saw also, still gona call you in the fall,....p.s my wifie thinks me crazy


hey ya figured out how to get a pic in your avatar.  ya 'ol goat roper.


----------



## glock37 (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> dont worry bret i want to get a bastard saw also, still gona call you in the fall,....p.s my wifie thinks me crazy


Arent we all alittle or alot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR Timberwolf (May 11, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I dunno if my buddy Jile, the Timberwolf guy signed the book, he is actually a member, but I've never seen him post..I noticed he did'nt have a nametag on..
> His screen name is Mr Timberwolf.......Maybe he'll chime in ??


Had A great time!!! (splitting all chuck's wood) For all the people who missed this you don't know what your missing (food was great,great people &great saws) . Met alot of nice people willing to just let you run their saws. I wish people would bring more VINTAGE stuff (maybe next year when chuck has the show) Yes chuck I signed the book and I still my have my name tag if you would like to see it. THANKS again! I wiil help clean up Wed,Thur let me know. (This took me 10 minutes to post . Thats why I just READ!)


----------



## redfin (May 11, 2015)

MR Timberwolf said:


> Had A great time! (splitting all chuck's wood) For all the people who missed this you don't know what your missing (food was great,great people &great saws) . Met alot of nice people willing to just let you run their saws. I wish people would bring more VINTAGE stuff (maybe next year when chuck has the show) Yes chuck I signed the book and I still my have my name tag if you would like to see it. THANKS again! I wiil help clean up Wed,Thur let me know. (This took me 10 minutes to post . Thats why I just READ!)


Glad to meet you Mr. If you figure out what the noise in that 5400 is I would like to hear about it.


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

MR Timberwolf said:


> Had A great time!!! (splitting all chuck's wood) For all the people who missed this you don't know what your missing (food was great,great people &great saws) . Met alot of nice people willing to just let you run their saws. I wish people would bring more VINTAGE stuff (maybe next year when chuck has the show) Yes chuck I signed the book and I still my have my name tag if you would like to see it. THANKS again! I wiil help clean up Wed,Thur let me know. (This took me 10 minutes to post . Thats why I just READ!)


I'm glad you got to this one early enough to see what it's all about..
The firewood section on this site could likely keep you busy for awhile,,,,you aughta stop by there and introduce yourself sometime...
Course, everything ends up in a pissin match sooner or later..


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> hey ya figured out how to get a pic in your avatar.  ya 'ol goat roper.


That's his girlfriend !!


----------



## farmer steve (May 11, 2015)

showrguy said:


> That's his girlfriend !!


 i kinda figured that.


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i
> 
> kinda figured that.


I just found out this morning that we had member cuda567 here also, but he did'nt sign the book....I think that makes 28 ??


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> hey ya figured out how to get a pic in your avatar.  ya 'ol goat roper.


o my , i see one of my buddies was messing with my avatarrrrr !!! ishoulda figured , him being a computer nazi and all. he would fit in with the rest of you peckerwoods  ........................................................


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> o my , i see one of my buddies was messing with my avatarrrrr !!! ishoulda figured , him being a computer nazi and all. he would fit in with the rest of you peckerwoods  ........................................................


were can i find new friends


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

showrguy said:


> That's his girlfriend !!


without her glasses


----------



## redfin (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> were can i find new friends


 Farmers only dot com.


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> o my , i see one of my buddies was messing with my avatarrrrr !!! ishoulda figured , him being a computer nazi and all. he would fit in with the rest of you peckerwoods  ........................................................


Oh, and something else I was meaning to discuss with you...
When you were cutting firewood length, you asked me how long I wanted them..
I clearly said,,,, 19 7/8" !!!!!!!!!!!! And I know you understood, cause you gave me a thumbs up,,,, well, you gave me a single finger in the air,,,,,,, I jus can't remember which one it was ??
But anyway,,,,,,,,,, We need to work on your math/measuring skills as well, because I checked, and most of these pieces are off by atleast 1 3/16" !!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 11, 2015)

showrguy said:


> I just found out this morning that we had member cuda567 here also, but he did'nt sign the book....I think that makes 28 ??


And two guys confused me. 
Grey and gray.


----------



## farmer steve (May 11, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> And two guys confused me.
> Grey and gray.


you musta had 2 stroke mix on your glasses. Grey & Gary.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 11, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> you musta had 2 stroke mix on your glasses. Grey & Gary.


And I thought the Goverment drug profram was 
"Just say On!!"


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Oh, and something else I was meaning to discuss with you...
> When you were cutting firewood length, you asked me how long I wanted them..
> I clearly said,,,, 19 7/8" !!!!!!!!!!!! And I know you understood, cause you gave me a thumbs up,,,, well, you gave me a single finger in the air,,,,,,, I jus can't remember which one it was ??
> But anyway,,,,,,,,,, We need to work on your math/measuring skills as well, because I checked, and most of these pieces are off by atleast 1 3/16" !!!!!


with all the sweat running in my eyes doing another mans work with his saw,,,,i must have miss read my measuring device


----------



## skippysphins (May 11, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> I will show my mom in the morning, she'll love it!


Is that my 385?


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

hey Chuck, Mastermind liked one of my posts,,,,,,he might think im almost a cool guy hangin out with you guys  heck i got to get to work aint done nothing today since i learned to run this thing


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> hey Chuck, Mastermind liked one of my posts,,,,,,he might think im almost a cool guy hangin out with you guys  heck i got to get to work aint done nothing today since i learned to run this thing


Well, now that he knows you hang out at GTG's with other "cool" guys, he'll agree to monkey with one of your saws ???
I dunno if that will make YOU "cool" though ?? That'd be a pretty tough task....
But atleast you'll have a "cool" saw for a change..............................................................lol

Send em a PM..


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Well, now that he knows you hang out at GTG's with other "cool" guys, he'll agree to monkey with one of your saws ???
> I dunno if that will make YOU "cool" though ?? That'd be a pretty tough task....
> But atleast you'll have a "cool" saw for a change..............................................................lol
> 
> Send em a PM..


yah i know ill never get to the COOL status but thats ok,,,now a cool saw with a ape sticker is another thing !!!! heck i wonder if a sticker is cheaper ?


----------



## redfin (May 11, 2015)

So who's holdin out on the videos? I didn't take one video or picture sat.


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> hey mastermind id like to get on your list for july not sure how to do this . these guys around here are pretty tough on me you know,brakin there saws and trying to steal them and such  do i need to get some of the heavy hitters to plead my case to you ?



Now in July.......I'll be scheduling saws for Nov. 

It never gets much better. 

Bret would build you a great runner.......just sayin.


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Now in July.......I'll be scheduling saws for Nov.
> 
> It never gets much better.
> 
> Bret would build you a great runner.......just sayin.


yes i know he will ,dont know if you ever met him , he is a real nice guy with some badass saws..


----------



## Mastermind (May 11, 2015)

I've never met him.......but I've talked to him. 

He sent me one of his saws to take to a couple of GTGs. It was an 066 with a hand grenade on it. 

Bad mfer it was. I was very impressed. 

That saw was a real hit in GA........but the guys in KY never played with it much. There were so many loud saws in KY that it was lost in the clutter I reckon. lol


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never met him.......but I've talked to him.
> 
> He sent me one of his saws to take to a couple of GTGs. It was an 066 with a hand grenade on it.
> 
> ...


yep he left me run that saw, def BADASS !!!! i want one from both you guys so i have somthing Chuck dont have.


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> yep he left me run that saw, def BADASS !!!! i want one from both you guys so i have somthing Chuck dont have.


i just thought about somthing, he may try to steal my saw then.


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> yep he left me run that saw, def BADASS !!!! i want one from both you guys so i have somthing Chuck dont have.





lead farmer said:


> i just thought about somthing, he may try to steal my saw then.


Those 2 posts, especially the 1st one made me laugh like hell (and I'm all by myself)....Good one !!!


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never met him.......but I've talked to him.
> 
> He sent me one of his saws to take to a couple of GTGs. It was an 066 with a hand grenade on it.
> 
> ...


Randy, did you see post # 958 in this thread ??
Check it out..

P.S.
Oh, btw, between me and you, Lead Farmer is really an awesome guy, jus don't let em know I said that....


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never met him.......but I've talked to him.
> 
> He sent me one of his saws to take to a couple of GTGs. It was an 066 with a hand grenade on it.
> 
> ...


Randy, did you see post # 958 in this thread ??
Check it out..

P.S.
Oh, btw, between me and you, Lead Farmer is really an awesome guy, jus don't let em know I said that....


----------



## Mastermind (May 11, 2015)

The one with Dan in it?


----------



## Grey (May 11, 2015)

redfin said:


> So who's holdin out on the videos? I didn't take one video or picture sat.



A little rich on the tune, oops. Hot and humid.


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The one with Dan in it?


Yea, I did'nt know if you saw that........


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 11, 2015)

redfin said:


> So who's holdin out on the videos? I didn't take one video or picture sat.


 I have some vids. Can't get my PC to read the SD card out of the Camera. Pi$$ me off.....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 11, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Yea, I did'nt know if you saw that........


 Experienced GTG Participant, walking around with his hand covering his coffee mug to keep the chips out! lol....He must have enough fiber in his diet. Doesn't need it in his drink


----------



## lead farmer (May 11, 2015)

Grey said:


> A little rich on the tune, oops. Hot and humid.





Grey said:


> A little rich on the tune, oops. Hot and humid.



holy crap I see the problem. the bar is rightside up


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 11, 2015)

Grey said:


> A little rich on the tune, oops. Hot and humid.



Gray & Skippy are tied for most improved fleet. I think they both had one saw this time last year. Now they have dozens.....Well, maybe not dozens, but lots!


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> i just thought about somthing, he may try to steal my saw then.


I kept having to get my saw out of your truck. Lol


----------



## spencerpaving (May 11, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> yes i know he will ,dont know if you ever met him , he is a real nice guy with some badass saws..


It was all an act...


----------



## spencerpaving (May 11, 2015)

Grey said:


> A little rich on the tune, oops. Hot and humid.



Yea it was hot and humid alright....my bikesaw was running extremely rich...oh well there always next year!


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 11, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is that my 385?


Yes, it is the one you handed me. It was very smooth!


----------



## Grey (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Duane PA. I have to say that running your MM 038 last year was about 90% of the reason I added the ported 261 and 461 to my fleet. My 361 is scheduled to go to banana camp later this year too.

Spencerpaving: I leaned it out later in the day and it ran much better. No video of course.


----------



## skippysphins (May 11, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Gray & Skippy are tied for most improved fleet. I think they both had one saw this time last year. Now they have dozens.....Well, maybe not dozens, but lots!


I didn't even bring all the saws out of the car . or from my house . but thanks !


----------



## MGoBlue (May 11, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is that my 385?



That, my friends, is one stout piece. 

Skippy gets my vote. Last year, a one saw man... this year he's full blown CAD.


----------



## Grey (May 11, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> That, my friends, is one stout piece.
> 
> Skippy gets my vote. Last year, a one saw man... this year he's full blown CAD.


I'll second that.


----------



## skippysphins (May 11, 2015)

Just so we are on the same page I had 5 saws last year but only one ported


----------



## skippysphins (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the votes guys


----------



## showrguy (May 11, 2015)

Where are all the other pictures people were taking, and videos ?????

Ya all are slackin ........


----------



## showrguy (May 12, 2015)

Since my last post.
I've been out on the back porch in the hot tub havin a few mixers (windsor & seven)..
And just about 40 mins. ago had a a HUGE black bear come bye,,, he was on lower ground, but we were only about 25' apart................big rush !!!!
So tomorrow I'm gonna put out a few leftovers from saturday and see if I can't get him to pose for my camera........
He's gotta be 500# +_...BIG


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 12, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Since my last post.
> I've been out on the back porch in the hot tub havin a few mixers (windsor & seven)..
> And just about 40 mins. ago had a a HUGE black bear come bye,,, he was on lower ground, but we were only about 25' apart................big rush !!!!
> So tomorrow I'm gonna put out a few leftovers from saturday and see if I can't get him to pose for my camera........
> He's gotta be 500# +_...BIG


We need him at the next gtg.......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 12, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Since my last post.
> I've been out on the back porch in the hot tub havin a few mixers (windsor & seven)..
> And just about 40 mins. ago had a a HUGE black bear come bye,,, he was on lower ground, but we were only about 25' apart................big rush !!!!
> So tomorrow I'm gonna put out a few leftovers from saturday and see if I can't get him to pose for my camera........
> He's gotta be 500# +_...BIG


 Bears are bigger when you're jacked up on Windsor Chuck. Just sayin'. Was he homeless?


----------



## dff110 (May 12, 2015)

Looks like I missed a grest time, keep the pictures coming! 

This is how I spent my weekend... 


The exit wound



The projectile


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 12, 2015)

Can you build me a shopvac like that?


----------



## lead farmer (May 12, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I kept having to get my saw out of your truck. Lol


are you sure you know were its at now


showrguy said:


> Since my last post.
> I've been out on the back porch in the hot tub havin a few mixers (windsor & seven)..
> And just about 40 mins. ago had a a HUGE black bear come bye,,, he was on lower ground, but we were only about 25' apart................big rush !!!!
> So tomorrow I'm gonna put out a few leftovers from saturday and see if I can't get him to pose for my camera........
> He's gotta be 500# +_...BIG


HaHa you thought that was a bear, better go check that table in the garage..


----------



## farmer steve (May 12, 2015)

dff110 said:


> Looks like I missed a grest time, keep the pictures coming!
> 
> This is how I spent my weekend...
> 
> ...


and it is a ?????


----------



## dff110 (May 12, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> and it is a ?????




A German built blower. 6 ft in diameter, weights 1100 lbs, spins at 3600 rpm, powered by a 825 hp electric motor.....and it decided to leave the building. 

Superior German engineering my ass!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 12, 2015)

dff110 said:


> A German built blower. 6 ft in diameter, weights 1100 lbs, spins at 3600 rpm, powered by a 825 hp electric motor.....and it decided to leave the building.
> 
> Superior German engineering my ass!



I don't think you'll find anyone to disagree here


----------



## dff110 (May 12, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I don't think you'll find anyone to disagree here





That's why I like the vintage made in the USA stuff haha.

Hopefully the engineers at stihl have more common sense than the ones I'm working with.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 12, 2015)

dff110 said:


> A German built blower. 6 ft in diameter, weights 1100 lbs, spins at 3600 rpm, powered by a 825 hp electric motor.....and it decided to leave the building.
> 
> Superior German engineering my ass!



Exciting isn't it. Our pumps are as big but go slower. But water can make a great mess of it too.

After the gtg we tested a vertical pump. They didn't set the float. Float is the amount you raise the impellers so they don't scrape.......Ya got to set the float......or there is a hellish noise.
And the impeller don't fair well.

Don't run long either.

Good luck.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 12, 2015)

dff110 said:


> A German built blower. 6 ft in diameter, weights 1100 lbs, spins at 3600 rpm, powered by a 825 hp electric motor.....and it decided to leave the building.
> 
> Superior German engineering my ass!


Sounds like the ultimate splitter build.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MGoBlue (May 12, 2015)

Duane, I'll try and hold off the hounds a little while longer while your vids are loading...


----------



## showrguy (May 12, 2015)

See, I knew they were out there !!


----------



## 38f20 (May 12, 2015)

Here is a good pic!


I think Steve and Chuck are Husky lovers deep down.


----------



## skippysphins (May 12, 2015)

38f20 said:


> Here is a good pic!
> View attachment 424279
> 
> I think Steve and Chuck are Husky lovers deep down.


Chuck did buy that 262 . Wes you are on to something here.


----------



## showrguy (May 12, 2015)

You guys !!!!

Did anybody get a picture of Jile/Mr Timberwolf running my Supersplit ??? That would be a good one to have .......


----------



## 38f20 (May 12, 2015)

Another good incriminating one, Mr. Timberwolf running a super split. I wish I had gotten one of Chuck and his 262. 


This is probably my favorite picture I took, even tho it is an 880 and not a 3120. Lol! Thanks again Chuck, I had an awesome time!


----------



## 38f20 (May 12, 2015)

That's funny. You were posting that when I was uploading pics.

P.S. Sorry Jile, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 12, 2015)

I am frustrated. The computer doesn't read my card or even know it is installed.


----------



## showrguy (May 12, 2015)

Great shots Wes,,,, we must think alike !!


Duane(Pa) said:


> I am frustrated. The computer doesn't read my card or even know it is installed.


You sure it's in the right spot ??


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 12, 2015)

What saw is this?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I am frustrated. The computer doesn't read my card or even know it is installed.


Do you have a cable to connect it directly to the PC?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 12, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> What saw is this?



Mastermind 036 It was leaning out, so I put it up to fight another day. I was hoping for an impromptu 60 cc shootout. Maybe next time??


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 12, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Do you have a cable to connect it directly to the PC?


It's an older camera. There is a cable around somewhere, my son used to play vids for us on the tv with a cable. My tower has a built in card reader that used to launch photo gallery when you inserted a SD card. No go now for some reason


----------



## Grey (May 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Mastermind 036 It was leaning out, so I put it up to fight another day. I was hoping for an impromptu 60 cc shootout. Maybe next time??


Maybe next time my 361 will be ported...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 12, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> What saw is this?



Proof that Chuck has an even temper.........Did you see me fill his garage with roost? Yea, and he didn't even kick me in the sack, even though I deserved it big time!


----------



## woodchipper95 (May 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Proof that Chuck has an even temper.........Did you see me fill his garage with roost? Yea, and he didn't even kick me in the sack, even though I deserved it big time!


Luckily it is cemented, few passes with the broom and all is well


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 12, 2015)

I would like to have some races in the fall. Just for fun ones...


----------



## Nate66n1 (May 12, 2015)

I always thought the build off theory was pretty cool. Racing would be fun though as long as nobody gets poopy pants about it lol.


----------



## showrguy (May 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Proof that Chuck has an even temper.........Did you see me fill his garage with roost? Yea, and he didn't even kick me in the sack, even though I deserved it big time!


That's funny...... We did end up closing that door after Mike's/Glock37 woman made a plea.... she was the one running the broom......lol..

When it got re-opened there was about a 4-5 inch wall of sawdust against it...........sweet !!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (May 13, 2015)

38f20 said:


> Here is a good pic!
> View attachment 424279
> 
> I think Steve and Chuck are Husky lovers deep down.


Thanks Wes. now i had to change my sig.


----------



## farmer steve (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Mastermind 036 It was leaning out, so I put it up to fight another day. I was hoping for an impromptu 60 cc shootout. Maybe next time??


Duane do you have the ceramic chain catcher on that saw? i just got the double dawgs for my 036 but my guy gave me the wrong screws for the clutch cover side. to long.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> Duane do you have the ceramic chain catcher on that saw? i just got the double dawgs for my 036 but my guy gave me the wrong screws for the clutch cover side. to long.


No, They're aftermarket and they suck (well, the inner is stock) Outer doesn't line up very well at all.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

Somebody put sawdust in my card reader........Vids will be added as I have time to load them. Bad timing. Lots of family issues on the plate


----------



## redfin (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Lots of family issues on the plate



Sorry man, I hope your pops bounces back quickly.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

More later kids. Gotta run. Thanks John, been a rough patch.....


----------



## farmer steve (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> No, They're aftermarket and they suck (well, the inner is stock) Outer doesn't line up very well at all.


i got the stihl brand. read $$$. they look like they will fit if i get the right length screws for the clutch cover. the inner that came with the kit is completely different than the original stock inner.


----------



## MR Timberwolf (May 13, 2015)

38f20 said:


> View attachment 424280
> 
> Another good incriminating one, Mr. Timberwolf running a super split. I wish I had gotten one of Chuck and his 262.
> View attachment 424285
> ...


I was just trying out the table I made for Chuck!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i got the stihl brand. read $$$. they look like they will fit if i get the right length screws for the clutch cover. the inner that came with the kit is completely different than the original stock inner.


 I think Gray, or someone, had the factory dual kit from a 361? Very nice fit & proportion. I don't want huge rakes on a smallish saw. But I do like the look of duals vs. the single dog.

Guys, PM me with names and saw description for the vids when I get them up. Thanks!


----------



## spencerpaving (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


>



I think that was my 460 with redfin running it


----------



## redfin (May 13, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I think that was my 460 with redfin running it


I concur.


----------



## showrguy (May 13, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> I think that was my 460 with redfin running it


Should'nt you be sittin on a paver or something, 42 minutes ago ??


----------



## spencerpaving (May 13, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Should'nt you be sittin on a paver or something, 42 minutes ago ??


Actually I am paving a rd right now...30 sec between trucks and I'm stalking this site! Lol


----------



## PA Dan (May 13, 2015)

redfin said:


> I concur.


Didn't recognize you without your orange pants!


----------



## lead farmer (May 13, 2015)

you mean to tell me this day and age with all the cameras around,that there is no more pics !!!!!! come on guys ,, if i start posting pics Chuck will really think i turned over a new leaf . I didnt even take any i was to busy making fuel for Chucks house .


----------



## showrguy (May 13, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> you mean to tell me this day and age with all the cameras around,that there is no more pics !!!!!! come on guys ,, if i start posting pics Chuck will really think i turned over a new leaf . I didnt even take any i was to busy making fuel for Chucks house .


Here, I just got these loaded, so I took a picture or 2 for ya..
These are most of the cookies from the "closest to the garage door" area.. These cookies won't see the oven till fall...


----------



## skippysphins (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Mastermind 036 It was leaning out, so I put it up to fight another day. I was hoping for an impromptu 60 cc shootout. Maybe next time??


It could have happened a262,a562 ,a036


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

Brett Smith with one of his Smitty Built Stihls. Lots of us lowered the rakers for the BIG doin's at the GTG.....


----------



## MGoBlue (May 13, 2015)

That's one angry saw, plowin' through that log pretty good & blowin' some serious chip! Damn, I hope we have another gtg in the fall. Makes me want to go out to the pile and cut some more cookies!
Duane, I'd like to see the vid of you runnin' the wws385?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

This is MGoBlue torturing himself with Skippy's WWS 385. Very nice saw with Skippy's hand made square filed chain. He has the scars to prove it.....


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

This is Redfin's Chain Brake Husky. Back from the Mastermind Ranch. Just slightly pissed off.


----------



## lead farmer (May 13, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Here, I just got these loaded, so I took a picture or 2 for ya..
> These are most of the cookies from the "closest to the garage door" area.. These cookies won't see the oven till fall...
> View attachment 424446
> View attachment 424447


now whos gona pick those back up when you move the hoe ? makes me whana do this again!!!!!!


----------



## lead farmer (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Brett Smith with one of his Smitty Built Stihls. Lots of us lowered the rakers for the BIG doin's at the GTG.....



I sure wood like one of them smitty saw !!!!! how about it chuck ?


----------



## lead farmer (May 13, 2015)

now the pics are showing up. thanks guys


----------



## showrguy (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> This is MGoBlue torturing himself with Skippy's WWS 385. Very nice saw with Skippy's hand made square filed chain. He has the scars to prove it.....



Very nice cookie thickness there...
I got some VERY FAT cookies layin around here.......... They take alot of saw time outa a log !!!

Oh, the saw was running real strong too.......................................................Fer a husky ......................................lllooooolllllll


----------



## showrguy (May 13, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> I sure wood like one of them smitty saw !!!!! how about it chuck ?


Ol' Bret builds a helluva saw..............that red 066 with the grenade on it is an absolute animal..


----------



## redfin (May 13, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Didn't recognize you without your orange pants!


Hey man, I heard you had some fun leading to you not coming. Ill get to meet you some time soon. I didn't waer my chaps they make me look phat.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 13, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Ol' Bret builds a helluva saw..............that red 066 with the grenade on it is an absolute animal..


Lookin for the parts as we speak.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 13, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Lookin for the parts as we speak.


What parts are you looking for?


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 13, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> What parts are you looking for?


An 064 with a lunched cylinder.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 13, 2015)

I have parts of an 066 in the workshop.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 13, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> I have parts of an 066 in the workshop.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



I'm gonna go for the 064.....
I got one with an 066 top end.
Light as I can go.

Why???? I'm an Old Phart!!

Course tomorrow I may go with the 066. And you are tempting me!!!

Sad isn't it?


----------



## glock37 (May 13, 2015)

The 064 are great saws 
Not too big and heavy but great power and easy on the back 

i got 2 that are very angry when they are chewing wood 
I was very pleased with my nos one first time i had it in wood 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 13, 2015)

glock37 said:


> The 064 are great saws
> Not too big and heavy but great power and easy on the back
> 
> i got 2 that are very angry when they are chewing wood
> ...


I had one with an 066 top end at the GTG but nobody ran it.
Just a little porting.
Some were playing with the 044 hybrid with reply nice powder coated cases. You did a great job.


----------



## glock37 (May 13, 2015)

I ran i bunch of saws the 261 ,661 are awesome smooth saws 
I ran someones 262 and now i know what everyone says about them !
Thanks too everyone that let me try out there saws 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (May 13, 2015)

redfin said:


> Hey man, I heard you had some fun leading to you not coming. Ill get to meet you some time soon. I didn't waer my chaps they make me look phat.


Hey John I did have some fun finally running my 064 and 044. It was a long winter and finally getting out and doing some cutting was a blast. I was looking forward to the gtg and really needed some time out! Too bad my work schedule didnt agree and I have some issues at home with aging parents that both made the trip impossible. I look forward to meeting someday soon!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

Glock37 caught in the act.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

Big Homie. Don't pick a fight with a logger...


----------



## skippysphins (May 13, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I ran i bunch of saws the 261 ,661 are awesome smooth saws
> I ran someones 262 and now i know what everyone says about them !
> Thanks too everyone that let me try out there saws
> I'm not sure was that my 262 ? Was it masterminded ?
> ...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

Skippy's Wicked 385 again


----------



## glock37 (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Glock37 caught in the act https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXDEgwp5eSE


I was wondering why my pants where loose i forgot too install my belt to keep my pants up !
Damn it was hot sat ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 13, 2015)

Mike & I didn't have a beard so they banned us from square chain lessons. At least they didn't kick us in the sack!


----------



## showrguy (May 13, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Big Homie. Don't pick a fight with a logger...



Bret, 
Why you keep kuttin krook-ed ???


----------



## spencerpaving (May 14, 2015)

NOT USED TO RED SAWS I GUESS? LOL


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 14, 2015)

It's all that back and forth on the roller sniffing asphalt... It does things to a guy...


Duane... Let's note I was only a spectator in the above pic. The only reason I got in there was my facial hair.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 14, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> NOT USED TO RED SAWS I GUESS? LOL


You could have blamed the guy that set the log...........krook-ed.  I almost didn't post that vid.
Was that one of Ambul's big dogs? We missed him this year.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 14, 2015)

This reminds me... John, did you find your vise at home?


----------



## showrguy (May 14, 2015)

Can someone explain what happened here, in the big oak ????
I remember someone being stuck 1/2 way or so in the cut, I was heading that way when someone else hollard at me for something else..
I don't remember who it was, but it was'nt someone you'd expect to be jammed up,,,,,if ya know what I mean ???


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 14, 2015)

Well Chuck, are they going into storage for round 3? Or are they too far gone?

I saw a few incomplete cookies in my travels. Not sure what that was all about...


----------



## skippysphins (May 14, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Well Chuck, are they going into storage for round 3? Or are they too far gone?
> 
> I saw a few incomplete cookies in my travels. Not sure what that was all about...


I saw a few also and finished some and tried to clean some of the crooked cuts lol


----------



## skippysphins (May 14, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Skippy's Wicked 385 again



How did that 385 cut ?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 14, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> How did that 385 cut ?


You Know I loved it....You just like to hear me say it right? The whole package is very sweet. And hand filed square chisel chain to boot!


----------



## skippysphins (May 14, 2015)

Chuck would be happy with that saw too


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 14, 2015)

He'd just be holding it for a friend!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MGoBlue (May 14, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> How did that 385 cut ?



That saw is the bee's knees. How many saws can I trade you for it?  Lol Did you notice the cookies Duane and I cut with it? Laser precision, nice and thin. Most all the credit goes to that chain. Well done skippy, well done!


----------



## skippysphins (May 14, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> That saw is the bee's knees. How many saws can I trade you for it?  Lol Did you notice the cookies Duane and I cut with it? Laser precision, nice and thin. Most all the credit goes to that chain. Well done skippy, well done!


Thanks


----------



## showrguy (May 14, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Chuck would be happy with that saw too





psuiewalsh said:


> He'd just be holding it for a friend!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Hush you guys, hush.....
I didn't even run a saw on saturday !!!


----------



## skippysphins (May 14, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Hush you guys, hush.....
> I didn't even run a saw on saturday !!!


Yes we all took notice to that too!


----------



## showrguy (May 14, 2015)

I really don't know what I did all day ???
I was busy though...


----------



## skippysphins (May 14, 2015)

Your gig and you didn't play any


----------



## redfin (May 14, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> This reminds me... John, did you find your vise at home?


Yepper, it was in the vise right where I left it.


----------



## redfin (May 14, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Can someone explain what happened here, in the big oak ????
> I remember someone being stuck 1/2 way or so in the cut, I was heading that way when someone else hollard at me for something else..
> I don't remember who it was, but it was'nt someone you'd expect to be jammed up,,,,,if ya know what I mean ???View attachment 424662
> View attachment 424663



That would be me. I didn't finish that cut cus the stick would have fallen. I yelled at you we needed a choker for the hoe.


----------



## showrguy (May 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> That would be me. I didn't finish that cut cus the stick would have fallen. I yelled at you we needed a choker for the hoe.


AHHH, I remember somebody yelled at me for something, I jus forgot what it was (that time)....
But that cut looks like it happened after we re-set that log ?? oh well..


----------



## redfin (May 14, 2015)

showrguy said:


> AHHH, I remember somebody yelled at me for something, I jus forgot what it was (that time)....
> But that cut looks like it happened after we re-set that log ?? oh well..



Well maybe not then man.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 14, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Can someone explain what happened here, in the big oak ????
> I remember someone being stuck 1/2 way or so in the cut, I was heading that way when someone else hollard at me for in something else..
> I don't remember who it was, but it was'nt someone you'd expect to be jammed up,,,,,if ya know what I mean ???View attachment 424662
> View attachment 424663





showrguy said:


> AHHH, I remember somebody yelled at me for something, I jus forgot what it was (that time)....
> But that cut looks like it happened after we re-set that log ?? oh well..


OK ok I think it was me and a very nasty 395...but but it was before the log was reset...that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! Or did it run out of gas? We may never know...lol


----------



## Grey (May 14, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Big Homie. Don't pick a fight with a logger...



What species wood was that?


----------



## spencerpaving (May 14, 2015)

Grey said:


> What species wood was that?


Crookodous logus...Latin name.


----------



## lead farmer (May 14, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Can someone explain what happened here, in the big oak ????
> I remember someone being stuck 1/2 way or so in the cut, I was heading that way when someone else hollard at me for something else..
> I don't remember who it was, but it was'nt someone you'd expect to be jammed up,,,,,if ya know what I mean ???View attachment 424662
> View attachment 424663


I know what you is thinkin CHUCK,,,,,,,,it wasn't me


----------



## lead farmer (May 14, 2015)

redfin said:


> That would be me. I didn't finish that cut cus the stick would have fallen. I yelled at you we needed a choker for the hoe.


choking a hoe ? she tryin to get away from ya ?


----------



## showrguy (May 14, 2015)

Grey said:


> What species wood was that?


That is ash...a BIG ass ash..
I don't totally fault Bret for that,,,,,,,,I think someone was sharpenin that chain, got the right side cutters done, then got distracted....
And,,,,,,,,,,,,, Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,You see what happens next !!!!!!


----------



## spencerpaving (May 15, 2015)

showrguy said:


> That is ash...a BIG ass ash..
> I don't totally fault Bret for that,,,,,,,,I think someone was sharpenin that chain, got the right side cutters done, then got distracted....
> And,,,,,,,,,,,,, Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,You see what happens next !!!!!![/QUOthat homelite is jeepyfz450 he just got that saw a couple a weeks ago...apparently you got to lean in the turns with that saw


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 15, 2015)

I have a hunch you boys can right the ship. Next time we see the Homie, I bet it takes two guys to HTFO


----------



## redfin (May 15, 2015)

What model is that Bret?


----------



## spencerpaving (May 15, 2015)

redfin said:


> What model is that Bret?


That homie was a 1130g 110 cc I think


----------



## showrguy (May 15, 2015)

Mr Timberwolf dropped bye a bit ago, he brought this dandy little vacuum cleaner with em..
Pretty much got the most important part of the driveway buttoned up..
Thanks Jile..


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 15, 2015)

YOU SUCK!


----------



## redfin (May 15, 2015)

I hope we didn't upset Tracey too much with the saw dust again. Gots to keep da Mama happy


----------



## showrguy (May 15, 2015)

She don't care....
She's always happy anyway,,,, pisses me off..lol..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 16, 2015)

Using an axe with a saw sitting right there. Must be from perry co.


----------



## glock37 (May 16, 2015)

I got some pics from karens phone
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (May 16, 2015)

Some more















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lead farmer (May 17, 2015)

Ha Ha !!! , I knew you guys were holding out on the pics !!!!!!!!! of course there was more saws there than smart phones, what was I thinkin.


----------



## lead farmer (May 17, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...





glock37 said:


> Some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man I just had breakfast , turned on computer, saw those ribs, hungry all over again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (May 17, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> That homie was a 1130g 110 cc I think


happy birthday Bret. yer getting old.better start lookin for some little top handle saw.


----------



## spencerpaving (May 17, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> happy birthday Bret. yer getting old.better start lookin for some little top handle saw.


Thank you.....but I'm not ready for a top handle just yet!


----------



## redfin (May 17, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Thank you.....but I'm not ready for a top handle just yet!



Wut? No top handle shirt sucker? Come on man some barbell action so you can leverage that thing!


----------



## redfin (May 22, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 424522
> View attachment 424523
> Mike & I didn't have a beard so they banned us from square chain lessons. At least they didn't kick us in the sack!



I missed this pic earlier. I gots a 72dl that about 5% square ground and I have no files.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (May 22, 2015)

Skippy needs money for a NEW saw. He will do the rest for 5$ a tooth. Right Skippy? lol...


----------



## farmer steve (May 23, 2015)

we've been unstuck!!!!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 23, 2015)

Rediculous.....


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 10, 2015)

hey guys, saw this thread over in off topic.looks like a bunch of saws at a public auction up in the NE part of the state. mostly Stihl.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/june-21-auction-in-pa.281414/


----------



## showrguy (Jun 10, 2015)

Howdy all !!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Howdy all !!!!!!!


hey chuck. ya didn't get washed off the mountain the other nite did ya?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 10, 2015)

I saw Jile had his Timberwolf splitters at the 2015 Pa. Timber Expo.


----------



## showrguy (Jun 10, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> hey chuck. ya didn't get washed off the mountain the other nite did ya?


It sure did put it down for awhile..


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 10, 2015)

showrguy said:


> It sure did put it down for awhile..


we lucked out and only had about 1/2". lead farmer got flooded out i think. they had 6" over near shippensburg.


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Anyone that needs a sticker please send me an address in a PM. I just got some more so now is a good time.




I did want some of them but I peeled off a few at the GTG.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> ..... Someone had a thing for mastermind stickers
> 
> Yep,I got that one Randy.
> 
> ...


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> At the end of the night he turned that little fireball up s bit I believe 16 k . It was ripping
> 
> That saw like 16K but she is getting old and tired, I don't run it that high very often.
> 
> ...


----------



## showrguy (Jun 11, 2015)

dozerdan said:


> I did want some of them but I peeled off a few at the GTG.
> 
> Later
> Dan


Hey Dan,
It was nice to see you again, your saws continue to impress.................Very stout !!!!

I gotta ask though,,,, were you trying to melt down that 2171 (i think) toward the end ????
I think You tuned it to 16,200, and it held 13,200 in the cut, when Knobby made 2 cuts with it......... I was askeered it was gonna have a meltdown...
I wanted to ask you about that when we had "the bait" ( Deadliest catch) afterwords, but you snuck out before I could..


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

I turned it up because someone on here told me that a ported 372 would run its best set at 13800 or below. My 2171 will hold almost that in the cut.

I don't worry about a melt down on that saw, it will still for stroke a little at 16000. I ran it at that rpm for many years. Years ago my son was cutting firewood with that saw. He was about 1/2 mile from my house. I heard the saw screaming after about 4 hours, I jumped in my truck and drove as fast as I could to stop him. It was turning over 17000 for who knows how many hours. I turned it back down to about 15000, he was pissed at me and told me it was to slow.

Later
Dan


----------



## BigOakAdot (Jun 11, 2015)

image.jpg
Trying to post a cool panarama pic I got from the gtg. Not sure if it's gonna work...


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 11, 2015)

dozerdan said:


> I turned it up because someone on here told me that a ported 372 would run its best set at 13800 or below. My 2171 will hold almost that in the cut.
> 
> I don't worry about a melt down on that saw, it will still for stroke a little at 16000. I ran it at that rpm for many years. Years ago my son was cutting firewood with that saw. He was about 1/2 mile from my house. I heard the saw screaming after about 4 hours, I jumped in my truck and drove as fast as I could to stop him. It was turning over 17000 for who knows how many hours. I turned it back down to about 15000, he was pissed at me and told me it was to slow.
> 
> ...


I still need to stop by and see you and run that bad boy.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 11, 2015)

Damn glad to see you posting here Mr. Dozer Dan!! Oh what stories that 2171 could tell? How many offers have you turned down to sell it?


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I still need to stop by and see you and run that bad boy.



It will be here its never going to leave. Someone has a picture or video of me with a tach on it.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Damn glad to see you posting here Mr. Dozer Dan!! Oh what stories that 2171 could tell? How many offers have you turned down to sell it?



Who is this Mr. guy? LOL I am just Dan, I am not an important person.

I really don't know how many times that I refused to sell that one.


Later
Dan


----------



## MGoBlue (Jun 11, 2015)

Dan,
I didn't get to shoot the **** with you as much as I wanted to @ the end of the day. I really struggled for a while with the decision to let you work the 357 or swap to the 346. I wondered if you get similar gains with 57, cause your 2149&346 just flat out impress the snot out of me every time I run 'em. That 2171 was ridiculous! Duane's 372 was awesome too!
Jason


----------



## MGoBlue (Jun 11, 2015)

dozerdan said:


> I did want some of them but I peeled off a few at the GTG.
> 
> Later
> Dan


We're gonna have to slap a stihl *MAGNUM* sticker on the old girl when she's done.


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Dan,
> I didn't get to shoot the **** with you as much as I wanted to @ the end of the day. I really struggled for a while with the decision to let you work the 357 or swap to the 346. I wondered if you get similar gains with 57, cause your 2149&346 just flat out impress the snot out of me every time I run 'em. That 2171 was ridiculous! Duane's 372 was awesome too!
> Jason



You will be happy with your ported 357, just think of it as one of my 346s on steroids.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Jun 11, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> We're gonna have to slap a stihl *MAGNUM* sticker on the old girl when she's done.



I have a few used Mastermind decals. I can put one of those on it for you.

Later
Dan


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 11, 2015)

Another GTG where people open there eye's to what a ported saw should run like...........shocker..


----------



## glock37 (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got done with 12 racks for padans sons grad party for this afternoon








Do you think dan will have leftover for work ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 12, 2015)

I know I wont! I might be in a rib induced coma tonight!


----------



## showrguy (Jun 12, 2015)

Allright,
Since you guys are posting pictures, here's the leftover cookie pile from the GTG..
I gave about a dozen or so of the fatter ones to scavengers for for crafts, so this is what was left..


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 4, 2015)

Scavengers?  

Happy 4th of July to all of my 9th of May Buddies


----------



## MGoBlue (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone live near Williamsport?
http://williamsport.craigslist.org/for/5094946361.html


----------



## showrguy (Jul 13, 2015)

Rauchtown is south of Jersey Shore..
Wes is the closest guy I can think of...
HEY WES..............Ya gotchur ears on ???? lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 13, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Anyone live near Williamsport?
> http://williamsport.craigslist.org/for/5094946361.html


ROADTRIP!!!!!!


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 21, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> ROADTRIP!!!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY 'UNCLE" ROB.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks STEVE!!!!

Just saw this!!!


----------



## MGoBlue (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't heard any chatter lately about a fall GTG. I love the idea, just don't have the property to support one.


----------



## lead farmer (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not sure some of the guys could handle all that grub twice in one year.......and somebody prolly ain't got his place shined since last time


----------



## glock37 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ive made over 40 racks since the gtg If its there theyd eat it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lead farmer (Jul 22, 2015)

ya but i aint got no fancy saw yet.......just sayin........sure wouldnt mind some othem there ribbs though


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 22, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> I haven't heard any chatter lately about a fall GTG. I love the idea, just don't have the property to support one.


 Give be a break! We all know you got your saw back from DH and want show off


----------



## lead farmer (Jul 22, 2015)

i think thats my buddy your thinkin of.......heck im still waitin on my date with mastermind.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Ive made over 40 racks since the gtg If its there theyd eat it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would eat that![emoji41]


----------



## showrguy (Jul 22, 2015)

Howdy, Saw nuts...
I think John (redfin), was hoping to do something at his place in the fall..


----------



## lead farmer (Jul 22, 2015)

How would he ever get ready for that he still putting the lights on the outside of his house.........just saying


----------



## lead farmer (Jul 22, 2015)

Chuck maybe we should take skid steers , backhoe and tool bags to help the brotha out . we could call it a gtg  now if we could find a good chef to cook up some of them ribs................im in


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 22, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Howdy, Saw nuts...
> I think John (redfin), was hoping to do something at his place in the fall..


That would work! I believe he is about two hours closer and I have a camp not far from him!


----------



## redfin (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm still kick in it around fellas. Our contract ends august 1. I haven't had a day off since June, I've been working as much ot as possible in case we walk. 

If I can round up some bigger sticks you all are more than welcome to come on up. I aint got no grass yet so we be cutting on dirt.


----------



## lead farmer (Jul 25, 2015)

About time you chime in here, begin ta think you antisocial [emoji13]


----------



## redfin (Jul 25, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> About time you chime in here, begin ta think you antisocial [emoji13]



Well look at you all Mr chatty chat up in here.


----------



## MGoBlue (Jul 26, 2015)

Lol!

Duane busted me. I'm super eager to run the 357 Magnum. I have about just under 20 cords on my property, but it's ALL split and stacked ready for the cold weather. Not a twig in sight!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 26, 2015)

I swear, my neighbors think I'm freakin nuts! Everywhere you look there are batches of cookies laying around. I have to have a round up before hunting season, it's a little embarrassing lol


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 26, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I swear, my neighbors think I'm freakin nuts! Everywhere you look there are batches of cookies laying around. I have to have a round up before hunting season, it's a little embarrassing lol


Im the same way Duane! Maybe I should move a couple hours east and be your neighbor! Imagine the mess we would have then!


----------



## redfin (Jul 26, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I swear, my neighbors think I'm freakin nuts! Everywhere you look there are batches of cookies laying around. I have to have a round up before hunting season, it's a little embarrassing lol



I was working up your way last weekend. Not to many wood piles to be seen. I understand why they would think that way Duane.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry it's last minute but Mr. Lee will be showing me some pointers on chain sharpening tomorrow morning @ my place. If anyone would like to stop by, you're more than welcome. PM me for address, I'm .5 miles off rt.15 on 234. I just spent all morning gathering wood so I have plenty to cut cookies.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 21, 2015)

Looking forward to meeting a few more PA guys. Maybe I should have brought more files.[emoji2]


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 22, 2015)

I was a day late again lol


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 22, 2015)

I have an idea where he may be tomorrow.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anybody know the address just in case I want to stop by


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 22, 2015)

Take notes!!! Sorry I missed that.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Had a blast hanging out. You guys should have came. Jason got one chain converted from round to square.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome wish I could have been there!


----------



## Grey (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry I missed it too. Really want to learn to square file and generally hang out with people who dig 2-strokes.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry I was so last minute on the details. Big thanks to Mike for his time. 
Sure have meet a lot of good people on this forum. 

And about that fall GTG, hehe.


----------



## redfin (Aug 22, 2015)

I did have one fella from the spring gtg up to my place but all he wanted to do was eat and port saws, he wouldnt help me move any dirt. I spent the entire day today moving dirt. I'm trying to get my grass planted early next month. There may be hope fellas.


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 22, 2015)

Yah yah wonder who that was mister no sofa , I heard he got a crash couse on chain sharpening also. [emoji41]


----------



## redfin (Aug 22, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> mister no sofa[emoji41]



Spent all my money on saws.


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 22, 2015)

redfin said:


> Spent all my money on saws.


And feeding the homeless . heard you had to tune up his 361 for him to.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got back from Gettysburg tonight. I end up with a new saw to fix for someone every time I leave the house.. Lol. When are we shindiggin???

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 23, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> I have an idea where he may be tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Going to be visiting with this fella today.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 23, 2015)

Keith, I'm sure this scene follows Mike everywhere he goes, lol.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 23, 2015)

Big cookies today


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Aug 23, 2015)

I love cookies...

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm ten minutes away but was working till 6. ;(

Next time I'll take vacation.

And I've been there. Lol

Jason is good folk.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

WE had fun as usual. It was a sort of 2 man gtg. The cookies were large. No one got hurt! We did not have to repair the fence. Some will go to the mill the rest to firewood.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

For scale


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

More pics


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

more pics


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

mo


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

some mo


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

the rest


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 23, 2015)

Well chit, I didn't know I was supposed to put him to work! I had plenty of splitting to do...


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 23, 2015)

Of course running that ported 395 is not work!


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

I think what happened her with the short notice was so they could have all the fun to themselves [emoji16]


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 23, 2015)

Mike, dare ya to post that on a FB group!!! LOL  I think it was because your chain wasn't sharp.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

My chain so I will take the blame for that.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 23, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Mike, dare ya to post that on a FB group!!! LOL  I think it was because your chain wasn't sharp.


Yeah that would get plenty of response. I should have made a steeper face. It would have got off the stump better and not bound up. Oh well. There's next time. Lots more in there to take down.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 23, 2015)

Well....... You guys....SUCK!!! You cut wood and I didn't, so you suck. Plus, you cut wood with ported saws and square chain and I didn't, so you really, really, really suck! Wish I could have been there just to smell the fumes.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 23, 2015)

Inside joke Keith about this vid I posted on FB. I edited it but the guy saw blue smoke and thought it was my b/c smoking because of a dull chain! Buncha asshats, but I knew that...


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure if vid will work


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Inside joke Keith about this vid I posted on FB. I edited it but the guy saw blue smoke and thought it was my b/c smoking because of a dull chain! Buncha asshats, but I knew that...



Man I realy like that hammer u got there, we're can I get I of them[emoji106]


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 23, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> Man I realy like that hammer u got there, we're can I get I of them[emoji106]



I'd sell you that one, hows about $75?


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> I'd sell you that one, hows about $75?


I'll save up a little an get in touch with ya


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't know bout the rest of you pa boys that didnt make that short notice but I'm thinkin we might need a little revenge here .[emoji35]


----------



## woodchipper95 (Aug 24, 2015)

I just got a 576xpat I need to break in.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Aug 24, 2015)

My wife broke in my diesel Benz today. Not her fault so all is well....
[/IMG][/IMG]

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchipper95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Was this tree back cut or plugged cut?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 25, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> My wife broke in my diesel Benz today. Not her fault so all is well....View attachment 442979
> [/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Least she is ok.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 25, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> I just got a 576xpat I need to break in.



Call Keith, he apparently has bigger wood than I do...can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 25, 2015)

woodchipper95 said:


> Was this tree back cut or plugged cut?


Just a back cut. It would have been Ok if the face didn't close so soon. There was oy 1.5-2" of hinges left when I quit cutting. Next one will be much steeper on the face or a snipe


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 26, 2015)

Throwin' it out there, with a little more notice this time... Mike offered to swing by again this Sat. If anyone is interested, let's hear from ya. I live .5 miles off rt15 on rt234. For grub there is a good BBQ joint a few miles down the road in East Berlin. I certainly don't have big timber laying around, just a few tooth pics to have at. 
*OR,* we could hang out at _*your*_ place . Anyone??


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 26, 2015)

Shippensburg pa to far for you. I still have a little wood on a pile,nothin real big though


----------



## Grey (Aug 26, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Throwin' it out there, with a little more notice this time... Mike offered to swing by again this Sat. If anyone is interested, let's hear from ya. I live .5 miles off rt15 on rt234. For grub there is a good BBQ joint a few miles down the road in East Berlin. I certainly don't have big timber laying around, just a few tooth pics to have at.
> *OR,* we could hang out at _*your*_ place . Anyone??


I'm there if you all are planning to get together. I can bring food and/or labor to set up / clean up. Keep me in the loop.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Aug 27, 2015)

Id love to this Saturday but will be working 7-12 then going to the little league baseball game.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2015)

Any one else interested?


----------



## redfin (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll be movin dirt all weekend. Rodney may be comin, he has my 288. I asked him to bring it if he goes and square my chain.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 28, 2015)

Just got word, Mike's schedule may have changed and he thinks he might be working tomorrow but could still come. Wouldn't arrive till about 4pm. If that still works, let us know. Or we could do it sunday.


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Just got word, Mike's schedule may have changed and he thinks he might be working tomorrow but could still come. Wouldn't arrive till about 4pm. If that still works, let us know. Or we could do it sunday.


will try to make it that late, not sure. open to sunday morning to. just let us know


----------



## Grey (Aug 28, 2015)

Sunday's out for me. Hangin' treestands.


----------



## redfin (Aug 28, 2015)

swapped the sd card this week at my boys tree. He's got two shooters on it. I need to go pick up a ladder stand for him. I hope he tags which means I wont have to sit in the cold in rifle season.


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

redfin said:


> swapped the sd card this week at my boys tree. He's got two shooters on it. I need to go pick up a ladder stand for him. I hope he tags which means I wont have to sit in the cold in rifle season.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 28, 2015)

Update.. Mike does not have to work tomorrow, so we're good anytime after 9am Sat.


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Update.. Mike does not have to work tomorrow, so we're good anytime after 9am Sat.


----------



## showrguy (Aug 28, 2015)

Me not getting alerts from this thread ??


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 28, 2015)

Does that mean you won't be bringing the bbq'd pork? 




j/k. I get them. And sorry for hjackin' your thread!


----------



## showrguy (Aug 28, 2015)

Yepper,,,,, got plans allready....
And, it's still too damm hot to be cuttin wood !!!

Go, Red Land _______________


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Me not getting alerts from this thread ??


i heard only cool people get alerts.


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

hey Chuck i know its plenty hot out but i saw a shade tree there and i dont have any files so guess whose gona be drinkin ice tea.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2015)

I may have a double bevel file or two for use tomorrow [emoji3]


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 28, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I may have a double bevel file or two for use tomorrow [emoji3]


what you tryin to say....i file Johns chain for him. this is gona be great


----------



## redfin (Aug 28, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> what you tryin to say....i file Johns chain for him. this is gona be great


I ain't skeeeered


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi John. Wake up


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 29, 2015)

****'s about to hit the fan!


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 29, 2015)

John, hope you didn't have any sentimental attachment to that chain...


----------



## redfin (Aug 29, 2015)

Aww man look at you scratchin my pretty blade in a that vise.


----------



## redfin (Aug 29, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> Hi John. Wake up
> View attachment 443902



I been busy too this morn just not havin fun like you fellas.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 29, 2015)

It will cut...


----------



## redfin (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks like I need to buck up, buy some files and practice.


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 29, 2015)

First you're going to find somebody to show you how to do it


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 29, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> First you're going to find somebody to show you how to do it


Is that a five gallon jug of Moonshine? Nice pic, sorry I missed the lessons again.......


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 29, 2015)

Yep that's why the picture is sideways


----------



## lead farmer (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's one for John. This thing is faster than greased lightning after a small bar mod.[emoji13]


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 29, 2015)

That'll buff right out.....


----------



## redfin (Aug 29, 2015)

Chain looks like someone put it on the right way for a change.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 19, 2015)

hi guys and any gals. hope ya'll had a good summer. been busy at the farm market all summer. did have time to pick-up another pristine 036 off of c/l.


anyhow,*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *to Woodchipper95. a whopping 20 today. have a good one buddy.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't be in here wrecking Jason's Husky brag thread. Everyone knows there is only one kind of orange allowed. He pushes off the creamsickles on BIL.


----------



## lead farmer (Sep 19, 2015)

Come on guys I mainly like orange with big motorsssss [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Sep 19, 2015)

Really has me wandering if ur trying to compensate for something wit the big varoom varooms dar lead farmer

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 19, 2015)

@woodchipper95 Have a good bday bud!

Ain't much to brag about when someone pulls out a ported 120cc+ creamsicle.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 19, 2015)

Too many fumes for too long. Duh, posted to the wrong thread. This here is no doubt a Stihl thread. 

Happy Birthday woodchipper95


----------



## woodchipper95 (Sep 19, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> @woodchipper95 Have a good bday bud!
> 
> Ain't much to brag about when someone pulls out a ported 120cc+ creamsicle.


Hey, Thanks!


----------



## woodchipper95 (Sep 19, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Too many fumes for too long. Duh, posted to the wrong thread. This here is no doubt a Stihl thread.
> 
> Happy Birthday woodchipper95


Thank you!


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 7, 2015)

Found a vid of the 2014 GTG I don't think I ever uploaded. @psuiewalsh


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like one of ambulls monsters.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 8, 2015)

That saw was awesome... One of my favorites.


----------



## Derf (Nov 9, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Found a vid of the 2014 GTG I don't think I ever uploaded. @psuiewalsh




It was basically a video of his ass mooning the camera by the end of it.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry! My(then 14) son was the vid guy.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 18, 2015)

A little tree felling action filmed with a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge and very solid Silver Maple crotch Tri-Pod also know as the Silver Maple in mom's yard!


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 18, 2015)

Dag gum, you wanting a new phone?


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 18, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Dag gum, you wanting a new phone?


Haha I had just got that phone about a week prior! I love the phone it was not harmed in the making of this film.


----------



## redfin (Dec 18, 2015)

Did you ever get your saw sorted Chipper?


----------



## lead farmer (Dec 18, 2015)

redfin said:


> Did you ever get your saw sorted Chipper?


Sorted ? Mabe I should try that.[emoji14]


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 18, 2015)

Let me know when you get them Huskys "Sorted" lol


----------



## redfin (Dec 18, 2015)

Now that yall are makin fun of me im takin my ball and goins home.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Dec 18, 2015)

redfin said:


> Did you ever get your saw sorted Chipper?


Yes, they are both running great I just use E-free gas now with a FB rated oil at 40:1


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 18, 2015)

redfin said:


> Now that yall are makin fun of me im takin my ball and goins home.


Wait, it's all for fun right? A guy can make a HUGE mess with a Husky real FAST. I have seen it with my own eyes  Glad woodchipper95 is back in the fast lane


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 19, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Wait, it's all for fun right? A guy can make a HUGE mess with a Husky real FAST. I have seen it with my own eyes  Glad woodchipper95 is back in the fast lane


a real Husky mess.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 19, 2015)

it's almost time to start thinking GTG. i know most of you don't know what your doing tomorrow but spring is almost here.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 19, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> it's almost time to start thinking GTG. i know most of you don't know what your doing tomorrow but spring is almost here.


I don't know what I did yesterday..........but GTGis different


----------



## lead farmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I don't know what I did yesterday..........but GTGis different


Was I here yesterday.............


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 19, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I don't know what I did yesterday..........but GTGis different


i know what ya mean Rob. that CRS is a b!t#%.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 19, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> Was I here yesterday.............


 no your here the day after tomorrow. don't you remember?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 19, 2015)

This year I get to visit my CSM!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 19, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> it's almost time to start thinking GTG. i know most of you don't know what your doing tomorrow but spring is almost here.


I'm IN! Season's Greetings to ALL my fellow CAD sufferers !!!



Stihl 041S said:


> This year I get to visit my CSM!


CSM?? I'd like to buy a vowel...


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey, it's supposed to be mid sixties next week... just sayin'.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 19, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I'm IN! Season's Greetings to ALL my fellow CAD sufferers !!!
> 
> 
> CSM?? I'd like to buy a vowel...


ChainSawMill


----------



## lead farmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> This year I get to visit my CSM!


U loose it uncle ?[emoji85]


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 19, 2015)

I think he lost it alright!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 19, 2015)

lead farmer said:


> U loose it uncle ?[emoji85]


Sets say it went walkabout...


----------



## lead farmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Sets say it went walkabout...


Me and Curt will keep an eye out for it Rob [emoji102]


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 24, 2015)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* gang, hope you have a good one.  if you were good i hope santa brings you a new ported saw. and if you were bad a pooolan wild thing.


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 27, 2015)

Are there any plans for a 2016 gtg???


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 27, 2015)

beaglebriar said:


> Are there any plans for a 2016 gtg???


It's in the early planning stages BB. keep an eye out in the CS forum. we usually have a stickie for it. pm me if you want more info later.


----------



## beaglebriar (Dec 27, 2015)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well guys I'm going to ask , is there going to be a GTG this year ?

I can whip up another batch of ribs if needed !

oops I didn't read the if earlier reply's !


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 21, 2016)

glock37 said:


> Well guys I'm going to ask , is there going to be a GTG this year ?
> 
> I can whip up another batch of ribs if needed !


Better be! We know where you live @showrguy


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 21, 2016)

There is something brewing on another site that is planned for late May. I am all about hitting as many as I can without driving for hours in a Wrangler.


----------



## woodchipper95 (Jan 22, 2016)

Duane(Pa) said:


> There is something brewing on another site that is planned for late May. I am all about hitting as many as I can without driving for hours in a Wrangler.


Where about is this?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 22, 2016)

woodchipper95 said:


> Where about is this?


Near Williamsburg, Pa. West of Huntingdon on Rt.22


----------



## A10egress (Jan 22, 2016)

newbies invited?


----------



## lead farmer (Jan 22, 2016)

Are new guys allowed to attend


----------



## sthil 660 cutter (Jan 22, 2016)

What's the deal with all these advertisements on here now? ??

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Jan 22, 2016)

When , where , what you need , places to stay , details ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 23, 2016)

glock37 said:


> When , where , what you need , places to stay , details ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Mike. have a good one.


----------



## skippysphins (Feb 16, 2016)

Alright guys gtg time is coming rather quickly . is Chuck holding the third or is it a new site


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 16, 2016)

i keep checking all the chainsaw geek sites to see if i missed sumpin Chris. 


Duane(Pa) said:


> Near Williamsburg, Pa. West of Huntingdon on Rt.22


don't know what this is about . haven't seen anything .


----------



## skippysphins (Feb 16, 2016)

@ showerguy


----------



## lead farmer (Feb 16, 2016)

skippysphins said:


> Alright guys gtg time is coming rather quickly . is Chuck holding the third or is it a new site


I think he's weaseling out on us. Mabe more hot tub time or somthins


----------



## showrguy (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry Guys,
Have'nt been on here in awhile..
With all the shakeup that's gone on here at AS over the last couple of months, I can't get myself motivated to do this this year...
I'm planning on attending the one around Altoona in May, that some other guys from another site are hosting..

BTW; I ain't pickin sides either, there was fault on several views..


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 23, 2016)

showrguy said:


> Sorry Guys,
> Have'nt been on here in awhile..
> With all the shakeup that's gone on here at AS over the last couple of months, I can't get myself motivated to do this this year...
> I'm planning on attending the one around Altoona in May, that some other guys from another site are hosting..
> ...



understand Chuck but....... the 2 you hosted were awesome.


----------



## Gugi47 (Feb 23, 2016)

showrguy said:


> Marysville, Pa. 17053
> 
> Duh, I shoulda had that in the 1st post....I'll add it..


Where in Marysville?
Will be a sign for direction?


----------



## showrguy (Feb 23, 2016)

Joseph Veress said:


> Where in Marysville?
> Will be a sign for direction?


Joe, that was from last year..
I'm taking this year off...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 23, 2016)

Still kicking around another gtg or something here in central pa and there's another being cooked up in the fall near Altoona. I think we need something closer to central or eastern pa for the rt81 guys. We'll see what my wood pile looks like after the logging is done and then decide. I'd hate to miss seeing the east coasters and New Yorkers this year.


----------



## Gugi47 (Feb 24, 2016)

showrguy said:


> Joe, that was from last year..
> I'm taking this year off...


LOL. Thanks my friend....


----------

